# Dubbio atroce ... aiutatemi.



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?



Anche se qua dentro ci fosse qualche avvocato, io non mi fiderei della risposta, senza nulla togliere all'avvocato che sta qua dentro.

Perchè non ti informi con chi di dovere per avere la giusta o le giuste risposte ?


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche se qua dentro ci fosse qualche avvocato, io non mi fiderei della risposta, senza nulla togliere all'avvocato che sta qua dentro.
> 
> Perchè non ti informi con chi di dovere per avere la giusta o le giuste risposte ?


pensavo che qualcuno mi potesse essere d'aiuto qui!!! nn conosco nessun avvocato...cmq si lo farò...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> pensavo che qualcuno mi potesse essere d'aiuto qui!!! nn conosco nessun avvocato...cmq si lo farò...



Sono sicuro che se c'è qualcuno che può passarti qualche dritta, si farà avanti.


----------



## Duchessa (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?


Chiedi ad un legale, ma credo che la scelta della comunione dei beni ti abbia legata. Un genitore che regala beni al proprio figlio sa che questi stessi bene finiscono anche a relativo coniuge e ai nipoti. Il matrimonio è fatto per questo... per portare denaro.. da dove ce n'è a dove non ce n'è..
Più pesante del problema "economico", qui, mi pare il problema affettivo.. Il senso di gratitudine verso tuo padre rischia di condizionare la tua libertà di scelta. E' pesante, lo so per averlo vissuto. Ma ricorda.. la vita non è fatta solo di denaro, e noi, in teoria, sopravviviamo ai nostri genitori.
C'è chi, genitore, è pronto a perdere "cose" in cambio della felicità di un figlio (e questo sarebbe il "voler bene"), chi non si dirà mai disposto a farlo.
In ogni caso, i tuoi figli avranno la loro parte che viene dal nonno, e questa per fortuna rimane.
E' dura dare consigli in questi casi, perchè si riesce a fare solo quello che ci si sente via via.


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Chiedi ad un legale, ma credo che la scelta della comunione dei beni ti abbia legata. Un genitore che regala beni al proprio figlio sa che questi stessi bene finiscono anche a relativo coniuge e ai nipoti. Il matrimonio è fatto per questo... per portare denaro.. da dove ce n'è a dove non ce n'è..
> Più pesante del problema "economico", qui, mi pare il problema affettivo.. Il senso di gratitudine verso tuo padre rischia di condizionare la tua libertà di scelta. E' pesante, lo so per averlo vissuto. Ma ricorda.. la vita non è fatta solo di denaro, e noi, in teoria, sopravviviamo ai nostri genitori.
> C'è chi, genitore, è pronto a perdere "cose" in cambio della felicità di un figlio (e questo sarebbe il "voler bene"), chi non si dirà mai disposto a farlo.
> In ogni caso, i tuoi figli avranno la loro parte che viene dal nonno, e questa per fortuna rimane.
> E' dura dare consigli in questi casi, perchè si riesce a fare solo quello che ci si sente via via.




che vada ai miei figli bene..ma lui che centra???si devo andà da un legale se no qui nn se ne esce...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?


Comunione dei beni un gran casin
Altro che Comunione e Liberazione
QUi è comunione e impiccagione.

Non sono avvocato

Ma mi pare che la comunione dei beni parta dal matrimonio.
Se questa attività era tua prima del matrimonio a lui non devi un cazzo.

Di questi tempi comunque
Vendere un'attività è svendere.

E parlo da padre.
Piena solidarietà al tuo.

Bon ma come fai poi con due figli piccoli?

Perchè vuoi divorziare?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?


non sono sono un avvocato ma sono abbastanza sicuro che essendo voi in comunione dei beni ed avendo tu acquistato la nuova attività dopo il matrimonio a tuo marito spetti un 50% del valore di vendita.

un avvocato in questi casi sarebbe duopo.


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non sono sono un avvocato ma sono abbastanza sicuro che essendo voi in comunione dei beni ed avendo tu acquistato la nuova attività dopo il matrimonio a tuo marito spetti un 50% del valore di vendita.
> 
> un avvocato in questi casi sarebbe duopo.


be casino... solo che i soldi nn li ho messi io ma mio padre... nn ce modo di ovviare a ciò?


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunione dei beni un gran casin
> Altro che Comunione e Liberazione
> QUi è comunione e impiccagione.
> 
> ...


nn ce la faccio più a vivere da ladra ... a far finta che tutto vada bene quando nn va...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn ce la faccio più a vivere da ladra ... a far finta che tutto vada bene quando nn va...


A me è sempre piaciuto vivere da fuggiasco...:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?



ciao Maya..spiegami che tipo di societa'e'(snc..sas...srl)..come sono divise le quote...e lui se ne ha intestate,come le ha avute.Me ne intendo unpo',se posso ti aiuto


----------



## Duchessa (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me è sempre piaciuto vivere da fuggiasco...:smile:


Conte.. chi non ha aria in casa può fuggire ogni tanto e attaccarsi ad una bombola di ossigeno fuori casa, ma chi non ce la fa.. prima o poi soffoca.. e i figli hanno bisogno di lui


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Maya..spiegami che tipo di societa'e'(snc..sas...srl)..come sono divise le quote...e lui se ne ha intestate,come le ha avute.Me ne intendo unpo',se posso ti aiuto


la ditta è solo a nome mio...lui nn ha nulla se cosi si può dire o almeno ha solo la firma  in banca qualora io nn potessi andarci per motivi generali puo fare operazioni a nome mio  e poi è garante per delle fidejussioni ... 
sai dirmi se io vendo se sono obbligata a dargli una parte della quota ? visto che lui dal 1 giorno mi ha aiutato sempre? intendo in caso di separazione attuale e vendita tra tre mesi...a lui spetterebbe metà della quota ugualmente???


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me è sempre piaciuto vivere da fuggiasco...:smile:


a me delle classiche avventure nn me ne faccio nulla...in ogni incontro ho sempre messa me stessa sperand che andasse bene...ma nn è andata ... dicevo sempre la verità quella che ero cosa vivevo e cosa cercavo ...tutto ciò nn e mai stato apprezzato anziiii .... se ne sono approffittati... allora in un momento di crisi... che nn vivevo con lui ho conosciuto un tizio gli ho detto che nn stavo più con lui ma che nn ero separata legalmente lui ha voluto continuare a sentirmi e vedermi siamo arrivati in un punto dove ci si sente e dopo ci siam anche visti ma noto da parte sua che vorrebbe che io fossi libera divorziata... e io mi rendo conto che finchhe sarò sposata nessuno mi prenderà sul serio . e allora vorrei fare questo passo ...ma ho questo problema del lavoro... vorrei saper come affrontare tutto ciò.


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Conte.. chi non ha aria in casa può fuggire ogni tanto e attaccarsi ad una bombola di ossigeno fuori casa, ma chi non ce la fa.. prima o poi soffoca.. e i figli hanno bisogno di lui


infatti l'ossigeno temporaneo nn mi basta... voglio respirare aria pura...


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> a me delle classiche avventure nn me ne faccio nulla...in ogni incontro ho sempre messa me stessa sperand che andasse bene...ma nn è andata ... dicevo sempre la verità quella che ero cosa vivevo e cosa cercavo ...tutto ciò nn e mai stato apprezzato anziiii .... se ne sono approffittati... allora in un momento di crisi... che nn vivevo con lui ho conosciuto un tizio gli ho detto che nn stavo più con lui ma che nn ero separata legalmente lui ha voluto continuare a sentirmi e vedermi siamo arrivati in un punto dove ci si sente e dopo ci siam anche visti ma noto da parte sua che vorrebbe che io fossi libera divorziata... e io mi rendo conto che finchhe sarò sposata nessuno mi prenderà sul serio . e allora vorrei fare questo passo ...ma ho questo problema del lavoro... vorrei saper come affrontare tutto ciò.


Maya, ma perchè devi affrontare questa questione pensando che debba esserci qualcun altro che ti desideri?

Non ti sto dicendo che tu non debba, ma la tua vita sentimentale deve essere un fatto separato dalle decisioni che dovrai prendere per ovviare alla tua sofferenza.

Ma l'attività ti è stata intestata dopo il matrimonio?


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Maya, ma perchè devi affrontare questa questione pensando che debba esserci qualcun altro che ti desideri?
> 
> Non ti sto dicendo che tu non debba, ma la tua vita sentimentale deve essere un fatto separato dalle decisioni che dovrai prendere per ovviare alla tua sofferenza.
> 
> Ma l'attività ti è stata intestata dopo il matrimonio?




nn ho capit la tua domanda scusami ...che vuoldire affrontare la situazion pensando a un altro? 

io voglio far capire che vorrei che le persone mi affronatssero per quella che sono...basta giudicare..ecco xke vorrei essere libera...scusa se ho interrotto ma nn potevo parlà ..cmq dicevo chhe forse da donna separata  gli uomini ti affronatano meglio...comunque l'edicola dopo il matrimonio acquistata


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn ho capit la tua domanda scusami ...che vuoldire affrontare la situazion pensando a un altro?
> 
> io voglio far capire che vorrei che le persone mi affronatssero per quella che sono...basta giudicare..ecco xke vorrei essere libera...


Mi pare che il fatto di avere una persona sentimentalmente vicina a te, in questo momento della tua vita, ti renda "troppo" sicura nell'affrontare le scelte che dovrai compiere per un'eventuale separazione. Intendevo dire che la tua vita sentimentale che verrà deve essere un fatto a se, la crisi che stai attraversando è un discorso anch'esso a se.

Basterebbe che tuo padre pensasse al tuo bene e che ti dicesse un semplice "non ti preoccupare, ci sono sempre", che saresti in grado di affrontare qualsiasi problema. Hai mai pensato di affrontarlo e raccontargli come stanno le cose e che sei nei "guai"? Possibile che sia cosi ottuso?

Hai bisogno di aiuto.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> cmq dicevo chhe forse da donna separata  gli uomini ti affronatano meglio...


Ok, ci siamo capiti. Da separata saresti soprattutto tu in grado di gestire meglio una relazione.

Quindi ragiona per priorità, primi vengono i tuoi figli, poi la separazione e a seguire tutto il resto.


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi pare che il fatto di avere una persona sentimentalmente vicina a te, in questo momento della tua vita, ti renda "troppo" sicura nell'affrontare le scelte che dovrai compiere per un'eventuale separazione. Intendevo dire che la tua vita sentimentale che verrà deve essere un fatto a se, la crisi che stai attraversando è un discorso anch'esso a se.
> 
> Basterebbe che tuo padre pensasse al tuo bene e che ti dicesse un semplice "non ti preoccupare, ci sono sempre", che saresti in grado di affrontare qualsiasi problema. Hai mai pensato di affrontarlo e raccontargli come stanno le cose e che sei nei "guai"? Possibile che sia cosi ottuso?
> 
> Hai bisogno di aiuto.


no nn capirebbe . nn posso dire che nn lo amo chhe nn mi va piu di star cn lui che lo tradito... che nn merita di averen una donna come me... xke mio padre mi direbbe che sono una poco di buono che nn ho capito un cazzo della vita ecc ecc . e nn mi sarebbe d'aiuto. xcio come devo fare?? lui dice se te nn stavi bene xke te lo sei sposato? e se dopo hai capiito nn lo dovevi tradire ...meglio lasciarlo che tradire... ma nn e facile fare nessuna delle due cose e poi aver fatto due figli chi te l'ha detto??? nooooooooooooooooooooo nn ce la facciooooooooooooo a sopportare ciò


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no nn capirebbe . nn posso dire che nn lo amo chhe nn mi va piu di star cn lui che lo tradito... che nn merita di averen una donna come me... xke mio padre mi direbbe che sono una poco di buono che nn ho capito un cazzo della vita ecc ecc . e nn mi sarebbe d'aiuto. xcio come devo fare?? lui dice se te nn stavi bene xke te lo sei sposato? e se dopo hai capiito nn lo dovevi tradire ...meglio lasciarlo che tradire... ma nn e facile fare nessuna delle due cose e poi aver fatto due figli chi te l'ha detto??? nooooooooooooooooooooo nn ce la facciooooooooooooo a sopportare ciò


Mi dispiace che tu non abbia il supporto di un genitore. Dopotutto la tua condizione non è un caso, ti ritrovi lontana da casa, sola. Probabilmente avrai fatto degli errori, ma la tua situazione sarebbe diversa se tuo padre fosse stato più comprensivo in passato.

Allora gridagli in faccia che hai sbagliato, che hai fatto delle scelte azzardate, che eri troppo giovane, che sei una mamma ora e che devi pensare ai tuoi figli. Che tu sia andata con altri uomini non importa, e comunque non devi dirglielo, fa parte dei tuoi errori.

Cerca di risolvere prima di tutto con lui, serve alla tua serenità.

Rilassarsi tra le braccia di un altro uomo sarà un fatto diverso. In questo momento c'entra poco con la tua condizione. E poi non devi rischiare di fare altri errori.


----------



## maya (6 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu non abbia il supporto di un genitore. Dopotutto la tua condizione non è un caso, ti ritrovi lontana da casa, sola. Probabilmente avrai fatto degli errori, ma la tua situazione sarebbe diversa se tuo padre fosse stato più comprensivo in passato.
> 
> Allora gridagli in faccia che hai sbagliato, che hai fatto delle scelte azzardate, che eri troppo giovane, che sei una mamma ora e che devi pensare ai tuoi figli. Che tu sia andata con altri uomini non importa, e comunque non devi dirglielo, fa parte dei tuoi errori.
> 
> ...


Ecco hai ragione ma nn voglio rilassarmi tra le braccia di un atro uomo vorrei solo riuscire  a poter nn più mentire a star serena a decidere cosa voglio,ho provato a nn tradire ma nn son o capace ...ora vorrei avere tanto la possibilità di vivere questa mia situazione che nn si sa che cazzo sia... perche nn ce una vera relazione con un altro ma una conoscenza un sentirsi xo ci piaciamo e se potessi avere la possibilità di frequentarlo ...saraei contenta ma essendo sposata dev farlo da amante e nn mi va  a me e a lui nn piace questa situazione... io vorrei nn perderlo... che dev fare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> be casino... solo che i soldi nn li ho messi io ma mio padre... nn ce modo di ovviare a ciò?


intesta tutto a tuo padre prima di chiedere il divorzio....ma anche in questo caso credo che potrebbe procedere per vie legali.

ti consiglio vivamente di contattare un ottimo avvocato divorzista.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?



Non sono un avvocato ....
Se sei in comunione dei beni mi sa che il 50% spetta a lui...
L'attività è intestata a te e solo a te ?
Se si
Se metti in vendità l'attività mi sa che se trovi a venderla deve firmare anche lui nell'atto di vendita...
Se la vendi fallo prima di parlare di avvocati e separazioni con tuo marito...
A conti in banca come siete ?
Avete almeno due conti separati ?
O almeno un conto dell'attività solo intestato a te e a tuo padre o a chicchessia che non ci entri tuo marito?


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?


anche solo per capire la situazione,visto che la tua spiegazione è nebulosa.....

1-è un'azienda o un'attività individuale?
2-l'hai acquisita da tuo padre in che forma?
3-tuo marito esattamente quanto contribuisce all'attività?
4-anche nell'ipotesi che ti liberassi di lui,saresti in grado di proseguire da sola oppure dovresti assumere qualcuno?


----------



## Duchessa (6 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu non abbia il supporto di un genitore. Dopotutto la tua condizione non è un caso, ti ritrovi lontana da casa, sola. Probabilmente avrai fatto degli errori, ma la tua situazione sarebbe diversa se tuo padre fosse stato più comprensivo in passato.
> 
> Allora gridagli in faccia che hai sbagliato, che hai fatto delle scelte azzardate, che eri troppo giovane, che sei una mamma ora e che devi pensare ai tuoi figli. Che tu sia andata con altri uomini non importa, e comunque non devi dirglielo,* fa parte dei tuoi errori.*
> 
> ...


Nella vita non si fanno errori, si fanno esperienze. Che hanno diversi effetti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?


Consiglio un contratto privato fra te e tuo marito, che in caso di separazione o divorzio non fa rivalere i suoi diritti sull'attività. Se firma, in qualche modo eviterà il peggio. Se non firma, non vendere l'attività fin quando non ti sei divorziata. Molto semplice.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Consiglio un contratto privato fra te e tuo marito, che in caso di separazione o divorzio non fa rivalere i suoi diritti sull'attività. Se firma, in qualche modo eviterà il peggio. Se non firma, non vendere l'attività fin quando non ti sei divorziata. Molto semplice.



Più o meno è la stessa cosa a cui volevo arrivare io...


----------



## devastata (6 Dicembre 2012)

*attività lavoro*

A mio parere l'attività, se non ricordo male parliamo di un edicola, è paragonabile ad un lavoro per te, quindi non rientra nelle proprietà da dividere, inoltre è stata finanziata da tuo padre, quindi tuo marito non può vantarne parte. Potrebbe invece rivendicare il fatto di averci lavorato, ed in nero. Spero non arrivi a tanto, anche se vista dal suo 'punto di vista' potrebbe avere pure ragione per come è stato trattato.

Ovviamente non ti conviene cederla fino a quando non avrete definito la separazione e meglio ancora il divorzio.

Sbaglio o hai cambiato idea riguardo al matrimonio?  O confondo il racconto di una traditrice felicemente sposata?


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> be casino... solo che i soldi nn li ho messi io ma mio padre... nn ce modo di ovviare a ciò?


Si che c'è un modo, potrebbe considerarsi un debito con tuo padre e quindi sareste obbligati al 50% di fornire il denaro al tuo genitore che poi dopo potrebbe donarlo a te. Ovvio che se l'esercizio vale più del debito contratto con lui...è ovvio che il resto è da spartire al 50%.

Posso dirti che se tuo marito non è un uomo di merda non dovrebbe chiederti quel 50%, ma se tuo marito lavora dentro al negozio, bhe, le cose sono diverse davvero.

E' complicato, te lo dico sul serio, è molto complicato.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si che c'è un modo, potrebbe considerarsi un debito con tuo padre e quindi sareste obbligati al 50% di fornire il denaro al tuo genitore che poi dopo potrebbe donarlo a te. Ovvio che se l'esercizio vale più del debito contratto con lui...è ovvio che il resto è da spartire al 50%.
> 
> Posso dirti che se tuo marito non è un uomo di merda non dovrebbe chiederti quel 50%, ma se tuo marito lavora dentro al negozio, bhe, le cose sono diverse davvero.
> 
> E' complicato, te lo dico sul serio, è molto complicato.


Troppi se e ma...
Daniele, :singleeye:, ma forse puoi spiegare a Maya che la vita non è na carnevalata...
E che di sti tempi non si scherza con dove si porta a casa la pagnotta?


----------



## maya (7 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sono un avvocato ....
> Se sei in comunione dei beni mi sa che il 50% spetta a lui...
> L'attività è intestata a te e solo a te ?
> Se si
> ...


- si è intestata a me,io sono la titolare è una ditta indiviuale
-mio marito ha il suo lavoro
-il conto in banca è intestato a me,lui ha solo la delega alla firma 
-si due conti separati
-conto intestato solo a me


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2012)

Scusa, ovviamente una domanda semplice in un momento in cui i divorzi fioccano per le incapacità personali...il divorzio è proprio necessario? Avete provato ad appianare i conflitti tra le vostre persone oppure non c'è possibilità di mediazione. Perchè se vi siete sposati...un motivo ci sarà, perchè se divorziate sappilo comunque, saranno volatili per diabetici a prescindere.
Valuta tu un poco la cosa.
Ah, ricorda, adesso hai un lavoro, dopo potresti avere i soldi ed essere felicemente disoccupata e tuo marito che diventerà tuo ex marito non potrà dic erto sobbarcarsi una casa per se stesso e mantenere te baracca e burattini.

Valuta un poco le cose in un mondo in cui l'amore conta...ma molto ma molto meno della vita.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ovviamente una domanda semplice in un momento in cui i divorzi fioccano per le incapacità personali...il divorzio è proprio necessario? Avete provato ad appianare i conflitti tra le vostre persone oppure non c'è possibilità di mediazione. Perchè se vi siete sposati...un motivo ci sarà, perchè se divorziate sappilo comunque, saranno volatili per diabetici a prescindere.
> Valuta tu un poco la cosa.
> Ah, ricorda, adesso hai un lavoro, dopo potresti avere i soldi ed essere felicemente disoccupata e tuo marito che diventerà tuo ex marito non potrà dic erto sobbarcarsi una casa per se stesso e mantenere te baracca e burattini.
> 
> Valuta un poco le cose in un mondo in cui l'amore conta...ma molto ma molto meno della vita.


Si...
L'"amore" conta molto poco...
Nella dura vita...
Con quello non riempi pancino...
Ma riempi pancino solo con sudore della fronte...
Diremo che l'amore allieva le fatiche...

Ma la vedo dura una donna a convincermi di sparecchiare la tavola per amore...

Per dovere ci arrivo...

:smile:


----------



## Duchessa (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> L'"amore" conta molto poco...
> Nella dura vita...
> Con quello non riempi pancino...
> ...


Sei sicuro?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sei sicuro?


Si l'amore per me è un valore aggiunto...
Il sesso un bel bisogno da soddisfare...

Si Duchessa

Sul pianeta amore ho dato tutto quello che avevo...

E non posso donare ciò che non ho...

:smile:


----------



## milli (7 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Consiglio un contratto privato fra te e tuo marito, che in caso di separazione o divorzio non fa rivalere i suoi diritti sull'attività. Se firma, in qualche modo eviterà il peggio. Se non firma, non vendere l'attività fin quando non ti sei divorziata. Molto semplice.


Non è una soluzione aspettare il divorzio per vendere l'attività, perchè la comunione dei beni si scioglie con la separazione. Si deve stabilire se l'attività è parte o meno della comunione.


----------



## Duchessa (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si l'amore per me è un valore aggiunto...
> Il sesso un bel bisogno da soddisfare...
> 
> Si Duchessa
> ...


Resto perplessa di ogni certezza, ma ok per oggi vada così:sorriso3:


----------



## maya (7 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Non è una soluzione aspettare il divorzio per vendere l'attività, perchè la comunione dei beni si scioglie con la separazione. Si deve stabilire se l'attività è parte o meno della comunione.



quello che dico anch io.... noi siamo in comunione dei beni 
-sposati ne 2007
-attività acquistata nel 2010
???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## maya (7 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ovviamente una domanda semplice in un momento in cui i divorzi fioccano per le incapacità personali...il divorzio è proprio necessario? Avete provato ad appianare i conflitti tra le vostre persone oppure non c'è possibilità di mediazione. Perchè se vi siete sposati...un motivo ci sarà, perchè se divorziate sappilo comunque, saranno volatili per diabetici a prescindere.
> Valuta tu un poco la cosa.
> Ah, ricorda, adesso hai un lavoro, dopo potresti avere i soldi ed essere felicemente disoccupata e tuo marito che diventerà tuo ex marito non potrà dic erto sobbarcarsi una casa per se stesso e mantenere te baracca e burattini.
> 
> Valuta un poco le cose in un mondo in cui l'amore conta...ma molto ma molto meno della vita.


in 5 anni di matrimonio 4 crisi di cui l'ultima un mese fa..quando lo mandai via di casa...ma dopo 1 settimana tornò..e io l'accettai ma poco convinta...  adesso mi sento in una di quelle fasi in cui ho solo voglia di dire che è un sogno...so che n sn l'accetto x quello che è... e che nn sarò mai una  donna fedele tutto ciò mi mortifica mi fa sentire il peggior essere sulla faccia della terra.. ho provato a restar fedele ma e come se nei miei tradimenti andassi a ricercare quel qualcosa che nn ho con lui...solo che al'inizio sembra ossigeno puro dopo un po invece diventa solo agonia.. in quanto le xsone chhe incontro si prendono gioco io invece in cuor mio spero che sia ogni volta ...la volta giusta..mi chiedo se fossi divorziata come vi vedrebbero gli uomini????


----------



## maya (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppi se e ma...
> Daniele, :singleeye:, ma forse puoi spiegare a Maya che la vita non è na carnevalata...
> E che di sti tempi non si scherza con dove si porta a casa la pagnotta?



 non e un carnevale... lo so...pensi che questo lavoro io voglia proprio buttarlo via??? è solo che da sola io nn posso gestirla... e impossibile...


----------



## devastata (7 Dicembre 2012)

*società individuale NON rientra nella comunione dei beni*

*La Comunione Legale 
Come detto in mancanza di diversa convenzione , i rapporti patrimoniali tra i coniugi sono disciplinati dalle regole della comunione legale. 

Quali sono i beni che formano oggetto della comunione legale? 
Rientrano automaticamente nella comunione (così detta comunione immediata): 
a) i beni acquistati dai due coniugi insieme o separatamente durante il patrimonio (ad esclusione dei beni personali) 
b) le aziende gestite da entrambi i coniugi e, costituite dopo il matrimonio. Nel caso di aziende appartenenti ad uno dei coniugi anteriormente al matrimonio ma gestite da entrambi, la comunione concerne solo gli utili e gli incrementi.

Esistono poi una serie di beni che, durante il matrimonio, appartengono al coniuge che li ha percepiti, e solo se non consumati al momento dello scioglimento della comunione, sono divisi in parti uguali tra i coniugi (così detta comunione del residuo) e sono: 
a) i frutti dei beni propri di ciascuno dei coniugi, 
b) i proventi dell'attività separata di ciascuno dei coniugi 
c) i beni destinati all'esercizio dell'impresa di uno dei coniugi costituita dopo il matrimonio
d) gli incrementi derivanti dall'esercizio dell'impresa di uno dei coniugi costituita prima del matrimonio. 

Non cadono in comunione i beni personali di ciascun coniuge: 
a) i beni acquistati dal coniuge prima del matrimonio;
b) i beni acquistati successivamente al matrimonio per effetto di donazione o successione;
c) i beni ottenuti a titolo di risarcimento del danno, nonché la pensione attinenti alla perdita parziale o totale della capacità lavorativa;
d) i beni di uso strettamene personale di ciascun coniuge;
e) i beni che servono all'esercizio della professione del coniuge, tranne quelli destinati alla conduzione di un'azienda facente parte della comunione; 
f) i beni acquisiti con il prezzo del trasferimento dei beni personali o col loro scambio.
NOTA BENE: qualora i beni indicati alle lettere d); e) e f) fossero beni immobili o mobili registrati, il loro acquisto, pur avvenuto in costanza di matrimonio, sarà escluso dalla comunione, solo qualora lo stesso risulti dall'atto di acquisto al quale sia stato parte anche l'altro coniuge.*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Non è una soluzione aspettare il divorzio per vendere l'attività, perchè la comunione dei beni si scioglie con la separazione. Si deve stabilire se l'attività è parte o meno della comunione.


Da come è descritto, l'attività è di lei, ma lui le ha aiutato fin dal primo giorno in ogni cosa. Moralmente è condivisa, legalmente chissà. E' per questo che direi, un contratto privato risolve il problema per i casi normali. Ovvio che nelle guerre all'ultima goccia di sangue non vale nulla.


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> in 5 anni di matrimonio 4 crisi di cui l'ultima un mese fa..quando lo mandai via di casa...ma dopo 1 settimana tornò..e io l'accettai ma poco convinta...  adesso mi sento in una di quelle fasi in cui ho solo voglia di dire che è un sogno...so che n sn l'accetto x quello che è... e che nn sarò mai una  donna fedele tutto ciò mi mortifica mi fa sentire il peggior essere sulla faccia della terra.. ho provato a restar fedele ma e come se nei miei tradimenti andassi a ricercare quel qualcosa che nn ho con lui...solo che al'inizio sembra ossigeno puro dopo un po invece diventa solo agonia.. in quanto le xsone chhe incontro si prendono gioco io invece in cuor mio spero che sia ogni volta ...la volta giusta..mi chiedo se fossi divorziata come vi vedrebbero gli uomini????


Ah...quindi il divorzio è perchè tu sei incapace di accettare lui? hai tradito e non riesci a fare a meno di tradire perchè cerchi qualcos'altro in un uomo che comunque tradirai comunque, perchè, come tutti i traditori, scusami il termine, siete insoddisfatti della vostra vita.

Come ti vedrebbero gli uomini in quanto divorziata con figli? Vuoi saperlo? Ok, per un uomo con possibilità di scelta saresti uno "scartino", in quanto saresti la definizione vivente di noie su noie, per un uomo che adora farsi dare calci nelle palle saresti ideale, in quanto con il tuo futuro ex marito avresti sempre in comune i figli...2 non 1 e quindi, ripeto sempre per me, un uomo che scelga te dovrebbe avere seri problemi di autostima che non ne hai idea.

Poi potranno dirmi che non è vero e bla bla bla, ma fidati un uomo che ha possibilità di scegliere, non si va a mettere in una situazione scomoda, mi spiace.

Come divorziata potresti trovare però tanti scopatori folli disposti a farti soddisfatta per un poco, quindi vedi tu se ti piace la vita da single, ma se scegli invece l'amore....bhe sei out.
Auguri e figli maschi...anzi meglio di no!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Dicembre 2012)

E' geniale e ben ti si adatta, amico di sani principi.


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ma va! Questa donna ammette di tradire lui perchè "non lo accetta!" ed ha paura che le prenda la parte che secondo lei non gli spetta del suo lavoro e magari lui le ha dato tanto una mano. Corna alla mano, qui vedo una donna che pensa solo a farsi due conti in tasca e se ne fotte di tutto e di tutti e vorrebbe essere divorziata per vedere se potrebbe avere un poco di "appeal" in più per farsi sfondare l'ano da omaccioni prestanti...sogno suo e soltanto suo.
Ma dico, perchè certe donne si sposano o vivono con una persona e ci fanno anche figli se tutto è orribile??? che se ne stiano sole, cazzo, non si chiede tanto, solo di non spaccare i coglioni con i loro dubbi amletici "la do a Katanga o a Motumbo???"


----------



## devastata (7 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma va! Questa donna ammette di tradire lui perchè "non lo accetta!" ed ha paura che le prenda la parte che secondo lei non gli spetta del suo lavoro e magari lui le ha dato tanto una mano. Corna alla mano, qui vedo una donna che pensa solo a farsi due conti in tasca e se ne fotte di tutto e di tutti e vorrebbe essere divorziata per vedere se potrebbe avere un poco di "appeal" in più per farsi sfondare l'ano da omaccioni prestanti...sogno suo e soltanto suo.
> Ma dico, perchè certe donne si sposano o vivono con una persona e ci fanno anche figli se tutto è orribile??? che se ne stiano sole, cazzo, non si chiede tanto, solo di non spaccare i coglioni con i loro dubbi amletici "la do a Katanga o a Motumbo???"



Quoto, ma vale anche per moltissimi uomini, perchè si sposano se poi cornificano a raffica la moglie e perdono il rispetto dei figli?


----------



## maya (8 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma va! Questa donna ammette di tradire lui perchè "non lo accetta!" ed ha paura che le prenda la parte che secondo lei non gli spetta del suo lavoro e magari lui le ha dato tanto una mano. Corna alla mano, qui vedo una donna che pensa solo a farsi due conti in tasca e se ne fotte di tutto e di tutti e vorrebbe essere divorziata per vedere se potrebbe avere un poco di "appeal" in più per farsi sfondare l'ano da omaccioni prestanti...sogno suo e soltanto suo.
> Ma dico, perchè certe donne si sposano o vivono con una persona e ci fanno anche figli se tutto è orribile??? che se ne stiano sole, cazzo, non si chiede tanto, solo di non spaccare i coglioni con i loro dubbi amletici "la do a Katanga o a Motumbo???"



non e cosi daniele...nn hai capito nulla...mio padre colui che ha comprato l'edicola hha messo dei soldi suoi solo suoi accumulat con anni di sacrificio per il bene mio e dei miei figli ha intestato l'edicola a me e nn pensava mai che tra noi le cose nn funzionassero...xcio io ora mi preoccupo di dare una delusione a mio padre che da buon siciliano nn capirebbe mai la siituazione penserebbe solo che i suoi soldi sono andati buttati nn posso permettermelo..nn se lo merita...piu che di mio marito io di mio suocero mi preoccupo che per vendicare il figlio avendoci lavorato anche lui qui dentro sfoderi le armi perggiori contro di me... e in causa di separazione


----------



## lunaiena (8 Dicembre 2012)

*Maya*

Ascolta:
sei proprio sicura di volerti separare??
con lui ne hai mai parlato con calma ,quando non siete arrabbiati?
Sono decisioni importanti e non è così rose e fiori come quando all'opposto si prende la decisione 
di stare insieme/sposarsi ...
non hai nessuno per parlare e che ti possa ascoltare??
quanti anni ha tuo marito?

mi sembra che il vostro disaccordo sia impiantato sul fatto che ti consideri poco e lui non lo capisca ... Sbaglio??


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2012)

Io continuo a dirlo, se ti sei comportata scorrettamente con tuo marito, non pretendere che lui o suo padre sia un signore con te, se non hai commesso nessuna scorrettezza, allora le cose possono essere fatte in maniera amichevole, ma devi considerare una cosa, che dovrai di certo rifondere tuo marito del lavoro che ha fatto per te...conviene?
Oppure andate a litigare da un giudice, spendete una miriade di soldi e vi fate fottere quel poco che avete, ma non ci vedo saggezza in questo.

Scusa se te lo chiedo, in cosa tuo marito manca nei tuoi confronti? Spero che non sia perchè ti consideri poco, perchè potrei dirti una cosa orribile, ben venuta nella vita vera, chi vive con te non ti tratterà come il fidanzatino amorevole di un tempo.


----------



## Duchessa (8 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non e cosi daniele...nn hai capito nulla...mio padre colui che ha comprato l'edicola hha messo dei soldi suoi solo suoi accumulat con anni di sacrificio per il bene mio e dei miei figli ha intestato l'edicola a me e nn pensava mai che tra noi le cose nn funzionassero...xcio io ora mi preoccupo di dare una delusione a mio padre che da buon siciliano nn capirebbe mai la siituazione penserebbe solo che i suoi soldi sono andati buttati nn posso permettermelo..nn se lo merita...piu che di mio marito io di mio suocero mi preoccupo che per vendicare il figlio avendoci lavorato anche lui qui dentro sfoderi le armi perggiori contro di me... e in causa di separazione


Io farei così.
Vado da un avvocato competente e mi informo.
In particolare verifico che i guadagni di mio padre non vadano "buttati" ma finiscano un domani ai tuoi figli (attraverso un genitore, chiunque sia)
Sto pronta a perdere del mio.
E in ultimo
me ne frego dei film che si fanno in testa le persone, su di me.


----------



## maya (8 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a dirlo, se ti sei comportata scorrettamente con tuo marito, non pretendere che lui o suo padre sia un signore con te, se non hai commesso nessuna scorrettezza, allora le cose possono essere fatte in maniera amichevole, ma devi considerare una cosa, che dovrai di certo rifondere tuo marito del lavoro che ha fatto per te...conviene?
> Oppure andate a litigare da un giudice, spendete una miriade di soldi e vi fate fottere quel poco che avete, ma non ci vedo saggezza in questo.
> 
> Scusa se te lo chiedo, in cosa tuo marito manca nei tuoi confronti? Spero che non sia perchè ti consideri poco, perchè potrei dirti una cosa orribile, ben venuta nella vita vera, chi vive con te non ti tratterà come il fidanzatino amorevole di un tempo.


xke nn la vedo la xsona giusta per me ...x starci una vita... nn ci sto bene...  che dev fare?' sai consigliarmi??? nn voglio essere attaccata nn serve a nulla ho bisogno di aiuto


----------



## maya (8 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Io farei così.
> Vado da un avvocato competente e mi informo.
> In particolare verifico che i guadagni di mio padre non vadano "buttati" ma finiscano un domani ai tuoi figli (attraverso un genitore, chiunque sia)
> Sto pronta a perdere del mio.
> ...


duchessa è quello che voglio fare... informarmi... xo nn posso negare di essere condizionata da quello che penseranno i miei ..da come mi attaccheranno... :-(


----------



## maya (8 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ascolta:
> sei proprio sicura di volerti separare??
> con lui ne hai mai parlato con calma ,quando non siete arrabbiati?
> Sono decisioni importanti e non è così rose e fiori come quando all'opposto si prende la decisione
> ...


no adess ho solo deciso di partire e andar via da  qui per un po...x riprendermi x capire cosa voglio x nn vivere piu nella menzogna. ho purtroppo un evento che si e verificato una persona a me cara che si e sentita male e allora ho preso la palla al balzo...vediamo cosa succede.
mio marito ha 31 anni
si ne ho parlato con questa persona a me cara che adesso sta male...


----------



## Daniele (8 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> xke nn la vedo la xsona giusta per me ...x starci una vita... nn ci sto bene...  che dev fare?' sai consigliarmi??? nn voglio essere attaccata nn serve a nulla ho bisogno di aiuto


ma guarda che ci hai già fatto dei figli, forse dovevi pensarci prima se non di sposarlo, ma di rimanere incinta. Tu lo vedi come una persona non giusta per te, ma visto che te lo sei sposato doveva sembrarti la persona giusta, ora ti chiedo, sei volubile o che altro?

La cazzata l'hai già fatta, sappi che la persona "giusta" non esiste e se tu vuoi solo provare "amore" sappi che l'amore non sono le farfalle allo stomaco, amore è una persona che sceglie te e ti da una mano a prescindere, che ti protegge e via, se tuo marito se ne fotte di te, preferisce le partite di calcetto o altro, bhe tii do ragione, ma ho conosciuto un'altra donna con i tuoi problemi e personalmente li reputavo infantili.

Inizia a non parlare di "sensazioni" che non vogliono dire nulla, inizia a parlare di fatti, va là!


----------



## Sultan (8 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quello che dico anch io.... noi siamo in comunione dei beni
> -sposati ne 2007
> -attività acquistata nel 2010
> ???????????????????????????????????????


Per quello che ne so, parlando da profano, la tua attività rientra nella categoria "beni strumentali all'esercizio della professione" e quindi fa parte dei beni personali, e come tale non dovrebbe rientrare fra i beni della comunione.
Rimane però il problema che tuo marito ci ha lavorato in nero e potrebbe chiederti un risarcimento.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## maya (9 Dicembre 2012)

Sultan ha detto:


> Per quello che ne so, parlando da profano, la tua attività rientra nella categoria "beni strumentali all'esercizio della professione" e quindi fa parte dei beni personali, e come tale non dovrebbe rientrare fra i beni della comunione.
> Rimane però il problema che tuo marito ci ha lavorato in nero e potrebbe chiederti un risarcimento.
> In bocca al lupo.


ma ci ha lavorato salturialmente...cmq vedremo..dai... devo informarmi da un legale nn resta altro


----------



## maya (9 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma guarda che ci hai già fatto dei figli, forse dovevi pensarci prima se non di sposarlo, ma di rimanere incinta. Tu lo vedi come una persona non giusta per te, ma visto che te lo sei sposato doveva sembrarti la persona giusta, ora ti chiedo, sei volubile o che altro?
> 
> La cazzata l'hai già fatta, sappi che la persona "giusta" non esiste e se tu vuoi solo provare "amore" sappi che l'amore non sono le farfalle allo stomaco, amore è una persona che sceglie te e ti da una mano a prescindere, che ti protegge e via, se tuo marito se ne fotte di te, preferisce le partite di calcetto o altro, bhe tii do ragione, ma ho conosciuto un'altra donna con i tuoi problemi e personalmente li reputavo infantili.
> 
> Inizia a non parlare di "sensazioni" che non vogliono dire nulla, inizia a parlare di fatti, va là!



si fanno degli sbagli ...no??? chhe fai ora mi fucili? cmq l'amore è anche sentirsi la persona che hai sposato per te no lontano mille chilometri...un uomo che nn t parla..che nn ha mai nulla da dirti..che sa solo aprire bocca per la juve.. e poi tutt il resto?? ma si può vivere una relazione solo vedendosi poco e parlando anche poco???????????? mah a me sembra fantascienza


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si fanno degli sbagli ...no??? chhe fai ora mi fucili? cmq l'amore è anche sentirsi la persona che hai sposato per te no lontano mille chilometri...un uomo che nn t parla..che nn ha mai nulla da dirti..che sa solo aprire bocca per la juve.. e poi tutt il resto?? ma si può vivere una relazione solo vedendosi poco e parlando anche poco???????????? mah a me sembra fantascienza


Si cara mia si fanno degli sbagli.
Ma nessuno fa sbagli convinto di sbagliare, fa sbagli convinto di fare la cosa giusta.
Poi notando i risultati esordisce con " A me so ciavà!"  Che si può tradurre con Mi sono imbrogliato.
Ho imbrogliato me stesso ed è per questo che ho sbagliato.

Detto ciò, assistiamo a persone che tentano di sistemare i loro errori compiendo sbagli ancora più grandi no?
Per esempio la situazione economica e politica italiana ne è un emblema no?
E tutti si sono sempre giustificati dicendo, non è colpa nostra è che abbiamo ereditato questa situazione disastrosa.

Allora tu ti lamenti per il marito taciturno...
Ma posso assicurarti che esiste una grande fetta di mogli esasperate dal loro marito vecio brontolon...

Se vuoi provami per una settimana in un momento no...
Ti posso assicurare che mi sveglio alla mattina con...ma porc...porc...porc...
E tengo banco fino a sera...

Oppure pensa a quelle che hanno il marito tutto pefettino e pignolino...che ti rimprovera perfino per come metti le posate in tavola....

La fantascienza è quella che vagheggi e cerchi...
Magari stordita da troppe letture di prodotti che vendi...

Tieni in saccoccia un piccolo seme di dubbi...
La coppia felice non è detto che sia quella proiettata dalla d'urso...ok?
Appena uscito il suo volume sulla coppia...

Statenta a non ciavarte ok?

Sii positiva...
E inizia a vedere le qualità positive di un marito taciturno...

Chiediti...
Lavora?
Contribuisce ad aiutarmi dietro i figli?
Spreca denaro in bettole e donnine?
Fallo debiti in volta?
E' un attaccabrighe?

O è un mansueto?

Sappi comunque che per molte coppie il minimo comun denominatore del rapporto uomo e donna è questo:

Sta tenta...Ti ho sposato, ti ho dato una casa e due figli, hai un lavoro, le tue amiche, le tue robe la tua vita di società, cosa casso vuoi ancora da me?

Sta tento...te l'ho data, a te la vo, a te stiro, pulisso casa, tengo ordine, lavoro tutto il giorno sono stanca morta cosa casso vuoi ancora da me...

Cioè le mogli che conosco io, non sognano un altro marito...
Ma sognano...

Una settimana in beauty farm...come si dice centro penessere....

Capisci?

Non sognare cose che non esistono.

E certe favole sono nate solo per rendere meno pesante la vita quotidiana...

TI faccio un esempio.
Appena sposati la moglie era tutta emozionata dicendo ah chissà che bello girare il mondo a fianco di un concertista, capo un anno, ne aveva già le scatole quadrate, già sono impegnativo di mio, non ti dico quando ho la testa dentro un concerto...sono veramente intrattabile...perchè ogni cosa che mi dici...mi disturba e mi distrae...dai miei pensieri...che sono...devo salire sul ring...o le do..o le prendo...( le stecche)...


----------



## Duchessa (9 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si cara mia si fanno degli sbagli.
> Ma nessuno fa sbagli convinto di sbagliare, fa sbagli convinto di fare la cosa giusta.
> Poi notando i risultati esordisce con " A me so ciavà!"  Che si può tradurre con Mi sono imbrogliato.
> Ho imbrogliato me stesso ed è per questo che ho sbagliato.
> ...


Sì ..vero.. bisogna stare attenti a non ritrovarsi punto a capo,
a non cercare favole e fantascienza
MA
dalla descrizione che fai tu la vita pare essere solo prosa, quando invece può essere anche poesia.
(e la poesia la si può mettere ovunque, anche nel lavare i piatti)

Sarebbe un bel tema da approfondire..
Magari un dì..


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì ..vero.. bisogna stare attenti a non ritrovarsi punto a capo,
> a non cercare favole e fantascienza
> MA
> dalla descrizione che fai tu la vita pare essere solo prosa, quando invece può essere anche poesia.
> ...


Ora io diche una poesia...

A te moglie...che mi leggi...e dici...per fortuna hai il forum che ti sopporta...e non mi rompi ame:

Poesia:

Ho lavato, dandoti lo straccio, almeno un milione di piatti 
      e ora che non ci sei è la vuoto nel  giardino. 
      Anche così è stato breve il nostro lungo maggio. 
      Il mio dura in trattoria, né più mi occorrono 
5    le flautolenze, le ordinazioni, 
      le trappole, gli scorni di chi crede 
      che la realtà sia quella che si vede. 

      Ho lavato milioni di piatti dandoti lo straccio 
      non già perché con i  para occhi forse si vede di più. 
10  Per te li  ho lavati perché sapevo che di noi due 
      la sola vera pecola, sebbene tanto maltollerata, 
      eri tu.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si fanno degli sbagli ...no??? chhe fai ora mi fucili? cmq l'amore è anche sentirsi la persona che hai sposato per te no lontano mille chilometri...un uomo che nn t parla..che nn ha mai nulla da dirti..che sa solo aprire bocca per la juve.. e poi tutt il resto??* ma si può vivere una relazione solo vedendosi poco e parlando anche poco???????????? mah a me sembra fantascienza*



nono ...non è fantascienza si può eccome ...
c'e il periodo dell'innamoramento in cui tutto è bello... Va bene tutto anche se ci vediamo poco ma quel poco ci basta per stare bene ...poi convivi o ti sposi per qualche giorno oddio che bello saremo insieme 24ore al giorno non ci posso credere... passa qualche tempo e che cavolo le calze peró mettile a lavare , chiudi bene i cassetti , le porte degli armadi ,non lasciare la cucina in disordine (io parlo per me ma naturalmente io non ho difetti eppure ogni tanto ci penso ma la risposta è sempre una sola : il mio unico difetto è non avere difetti)
tornando a noi passa ancora il tempo e tu parli parli e lui assorto nella partita o documentari dove si assassinano animali,lui sembra interessato a ciò che dici facendo solo però dei cenni con la testa allora che fai ...chiedi un riassunto 
di quello che hai appena detto lui naturalmente non lo sa...e tu cominci a borbottare lui a questo punto ...senza neanche essere attento al borbottamento dice : scusa se esisto!!!
quindi dopo anni ...
quando ormai te ne sei fatta una ragione accetti il fatto che sia silenzioso ,ma è  e dico ma arriva il periodo del chiacchieramento...quindi a questo punto le parti si invertono ...ma non sei abituata a tutto questo chiacchierio è anche un tantino fastidioso tantè che continui a farti gli affari tuoi ...ormai abituata a farteli...ed è qui che parte il suo borbottio e il tuo : scusa se esisto!!
Poi arriva di nuovo il periodo dei due piccioncioni ma non lasciarti ingannare ....dura poco...
e riparte la stessa tiritera ...
Ma questa è la vita ...
E questo è l'amor...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nono ...non è fantascienza si può eccome ...
> c'e il periodo dell'innamoramento in cui tutto è bello... Va bene tutto anche se ci vediamo poco ma quel poco ci basta per stare bene ...poi convivi o ti sposi per qualche giorno oddio che bello saremo insieme 24ore al giorno non ci posso credere... passa qualche tempo e che cavolo le calze peró mettile a lavare , chiudi bene i cassetti , le porte degli armadi ,non lasciare la cucina in disordine (io parlo per me ma naturalmente io non ho difetti eppure ogni tanto ci penso ma la risposta è sempre una sola : il mio unico difetto è non avere difetti)
> tornando a noi passa ancora il tempo e tu parli parli e lui assorto nella partita o documentari dove si assassinano animali,lui sembra interessato a ciò che dici facendo solo però dei cenni con la testa allora che fai ...chiedi un riassunto
> di quello che hai appena detto lui naturalmente non lo sa...e tu cominci a borbottare lui a questo punto ...senza neanche essere attento al borbottamento dice : scusa se esisto!!!
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Questo é il mio matrimonio forse il tuo, forse quello di altri qui dentro. 
Ma questo non ci autorizza a pensare che tutti i matrimoni siano così.
E non sono tutti cosí.
E non parlo di fare i piccioncini.
Parlo di due persone che hanno ancora il piacere di stare insieme, di dedicarsi del tempo, di scambiarsi consigli, di dimostrarsi l'amore reciproco.
Tutto il resto é un accontesntarsi e secondo me bisogna riconoscerlo e il dire che non esiste un altro modo di vivere all'interno del matrimonio èsolo un modo per farci accettare che noi non abbiamo avuto questa fortuna.
Io ammiro Maya che ha il coraggio di pensare di avere ancora diritto di avere un amore vero. Magari non lo troverà mai ma almeno non si rassegna


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nono ...non è fantascienza si può eccome ...
> c'e il periodo dell'innamoramento in cui tutto è bello... Va bene tutto anche se ci vediamo poco ma quel poco ci basta per stare bene ...poi convivi o ti sposi per qualche giorno oddio che bello saremo insieme 24ore al giorno non ci posso credere... passa qualche tempo e che cavolo le calze peró mettile a lavare , chiudi bene i cassetti , le porte degli armadi ,non lasciare la cucina in disordine (io parlo per me ma naturalmente io non ho difetti eppure ogni tanto ci penso ma la risposta è sempre una sola : il mio unico difetto è non avere difetti)
> tornando a noi passa ancora il tempo e tu parli parli e lui assorto nella partita o documentari dove si assassinano animali,lui sembra interessato a ciò che dici facendo solo però dei cenni con la testa allora che fai ...chiedi un riassunto
> di quello che hai appena detto lui naturalmente non lo sa...e tu cominci a borbottare lui a questo punto ...senza neanche essere attento al borbottamento dice : scusa se esisto!!!
> ...


Purtroppo è la vera defininizione di come finisce l'amore di piccioncini...poco da aggiungere.
Però ripeto, carissima nuova utente, due figli li hai fatti con lui, uno potrà essere capitato, ma il secondo...diciamocelo se non eri certa lo eri già in quel periodo e gli sbagli si possono correggere solo e solamente fino a che non ci sono figli, dopo bisogna saper mediare tanto. Se la vita con marito è insopportabile, allora è comprensibile un divorzio, ma in frangenti in cui ti ritrovi un marito cher oltretutto sembra ben disposto a darti anche una mano al lavoro se necessario, vedo le tue necessità come infantilismo repressso, o meglio una necessità che hai perso di scopare a destra e a manca e di fare le tue "esperienze" (sembra che le donne debbano prendere Km di cazzo per definirsi soddisfatte, questo non l'ho mai capito), prima di fare una scelta così definitiva, come fare due figli.

Gli sbagli esistono, ma esistono sbagli e sbagli, ci sono alcuni che puoi rimediare, altri che porteranno solo noie e grane, in questo caso un divorzio con figli piccoli porterebbe te e lui ad essere con pochi soldi, incasinati e senza tempo libero, altro chè amore e farfalle nello stomaco, amarezze e solo dei gran scopatori per te che non sai se vogliano davvero una storia con te o solo fare un giro di giostra.

Poi ad alcune va di culo, con due figli riescono a trovare anche l'amore...ma percentualmente mi dispiace non sono poi tanti.

Auguri, se sei sicura della tua scelta ricordati solo che nel caso sarebbe necessità ripagare tuo marito del tempo speso al lavoro tuo.

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo è la vera defininizione di come finisce l'amore di piccioncini...poco da aggiungere.
> Però ripeto, carissima nuova utente, due figli li hai fatti con lui, uno potrà essere capitato, ma il secondo...diciamocelo se non eri certa lo eri già in quel periodo e gli sbagli si possono correggere solo e solamente fino a che non ci sono figli, dopo bisogna saper mediare tanto. Se la vita con marito è insopportabile, allora è comprensibile un divorzio, ma in frangenti in cui ti ritrovi un marito cher oltretutto sembra ben disposto a darti anche una mano al lavoro se necessario, vedo le tue necessità come infantilismo repressso, o meglio una necessità che hai perso di scopare a destra e a manca e di fare le tue "esperienze" (sembra che le donne debbano prendere Km di cazzo per definirsi soddisfatte, questo non l'ho mai capito), prima di fare una scelta così definitiva, come fare due figli.
> 
> Gli sbagli esistono, ma esistono sbagli e sbagli, ci sono alcuni che puoi rimediare, altri che porteranno solo noie e grane, in questo caso un divorzio con figli piccoli porterebbe te e lui ad essere con pochi soldi, incasinati e senza tempo libero, altro chè amore e farfalle nello stomaco, amarezze e solo dei gran scopatori per te che non sai se vogliano davvero una storia con te o solo fare un giro di giostra.
> ...


Sappilo Daniele...
Non esiste un uomo che da solo riesca a soddisfare a 360 gradi una donna...
Sappilo...

E hai ragione su una cosa
Più concedi più poi pretendono

Ecco perchè è troppo pericoloso dire...
Ok...ti aiuto a fare le pulizie...

Non sai come ne esci...

Sappilo....

Comunque su una cosa do ragione a Duchessa, le donne trovano la poesia, ispirano la poesia...

Duchessa io posso emulare lui...il vate...
Appena mi trovo davanti alla Duse di turno...

E pensiamo a Beethoven ispirato dalle donne per certe pagine...
A Brahms....
A Schumann che scoppiato l'anno del matrimonio compone di tutto e di più...

Allora le mogli siano le Muse ispiratrici...

Noi mariti siamo i Musi colpevatori....

Del resto mio caro...
Se la moglie è mogliosa...
Si riesce a farla sentire in colpa in men che non si fica...

Ma un brutto giorno si sveglia...
E inizia a sbattersene le ovaie...

Lì per noi è finita...

E tu sei lì disperato che lei ti ha tradito...
Ma lei ti risponde...

Colpa tua...
Così impari a trascurarmi...
( cioè a non aiutarmi a fare le pulizie)...


----------



## Duchessa (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sappilo Daniele...
> Non esiste un uomo che da solo riesca a soddisfare a 360 gradi una donna...
> Sappilo...
> 
> ...


Sappilo Conte
Non esiste una donna che da sola riesca a soddisfare a 360 gradi un uomo...
Sappilo...

E hai ragione su una cosa
Più concedi più poi pretendono

Ecco perchè è troppo pericoloso dire...
Ok...ti faccio questo ti faccio quello...

Non sai come ne esci...

Sappilo....

Ma un brutto giorno si sveglia...
E inizia a sbattersene gli attributi..

Lì per noi è finita...

E tu sei lì disperata che lui ti ha tradito...
Ma lui ti risponde...

Colpa tua...
Così impari a trascurarmi...
( cioè a non darmela 3 volte al dì)..


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sappilo Conte
> Non esiste una donna che da sola riesca a soddisfare a 360 gradi un uomo...
> Sappilo...
> 
> ...


Ma insomma...dici il vero...
Maddai...ma noi uomini siamo semplici ed elementari...
Ci basta gnocca, amici, e sangiovese no?

Il problema di tante donne è che si allevano nel matrimonio un bambino...cresciuto...

Ecco...un bambino maleducato e capriccioso...
Che fa il cattivone...

E il birbante

E il birichino...

Ecc..ecc..ecc....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma...dici il vero...
> Maddai...ma noi uomini siamo semplici ed elementari...
> Ci basta gnocca, amici, e sangiovese no?
> 
> ...



Ma più che se l'allevano, a volte se lo ritrovano già così. Diciamo che scelgono male in partenza. Ma si sa, l'amore è cieco.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Questo é il mio matrimonio forse il tuo, forse quello di altri qui dentro.
> Ma questo non ci autorizza a pensare che tutti i matrimoni siano così.
> E non sono tutti cosí.
> E non parlo di fare i piccioncini.
> ...


Quoto
Si vive molto tristemente.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Questo é il mio matrimonio forse il tuo, forse quello di altri qui dentro.
> Ma questo non ci autorizza a pensare che tutti i matrimoni siano così.
> E non sono tutti cosí.
> E non parlo di fare i piccioncini.
> ...



scusa Farfalla io penso anzi spero che tutti i matrimoni siano così nel senso di accettarsi l'uno con l'altro per quello che siamo e non per quello che vorremmo fosse l'altro ...
il mio matrimonio è così e attualmente sono felice in questo bazar e non vorrei essere con nessun altro 
ci ho messo anni e anni a capirlo ...
Nonstante l'immensa diversità di carattere che ho con mio marito , nonostante i suoi interminabili musi...è tutti i suoi difetti che vengono fuori solo con me ...
me nonostante errori su errori da parte di entrambi...
Non vedo un futuro senza che lui ne faccia parte ....
Daniele ieri ha scritto una cosa giusta , approvandolo,e cioè che la persona giusta non esiste ...ma siamo noi che se amiamo davvero una persona dovremo cercare un tantino di modellarci per poterci incastrare perfettamente ...


Ricordiamoci che Maya ha 25anni e quindi una visione della vita completamente diversa da chi ha qualche anno in più..
(pochi naturalmente)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa Farfalla io penso anzi spero che tutti i matrimoni siano così nel senso di accettarsi l'uno con l'altro per quello che siamo e non per quello che vorremmo fosse l'altro ...
> il mio matrimonio è così e attualmente sono felice in questo bazar e non vorrei essere con nessun altro
> ci ho messo anni e anni a capirlo ...
> Nonstante l'immensa diversità di carattere che ho con mio marito , nonostante i suoi interminabili musi...è tutti i suoi difetti che vengono fuori solo con me ...
> ...


Realismo e disperazione mascherata sono cose diverse.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Realismo e disperazione mascherata sono cose diverse.


infatti una persona più adulta dovrebbe essere più reale ...
l'amore Pucci Pucci per me è una prerogativa dei primi anni poi di trasforma in realtà ...basta rendereste conto...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti una persona più adulta dovrebbe essere più reale ...
> l'amore Pucci Pucci per me è una prerogativa dei primi anni poi di trasforma in realtà ...basta rendereste conto...


Ma ti sembra che Maya parli di ricerca di puccipucci?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che Maya parli di ricerca di puccipucci?


si...

senza nulla a togliere a questa ricerca ...
se lo si  trova buon per chi la trova...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che Maya parli di ricerca di puccipucci?


Anche secondo me non sta cercando il puccipucci


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa Farfalla io penso anzi spero che tutti i matrimoni siano così nel senso di accettarsi l'uno con l'altro per quello che siamo e non per quello che vorremmo fosse l'altro ...
> il mio matrimonio è così e attualmente sono felice in questo bazar e non vorrei essere con nessun altro
> ci ho messo anni e anni a capirlo ...
> Nonstante l'immensa diversità di carattere che ho con mio marito , nonostante i suoi interminabili musi...è tutti i suoi difetti che vengono fuori solo con me ...
> ...


Scusa Luna ma io nel tuo intervento non ho letto quasi nulla di positivo. Sempbrava un a convivenza con uno che quasi non sopporti, che ti infastidisce per mille cose e che per te ogni matrimonio è così.
Non ho letto "amore", "complicità", "deisderio" ecc ecc
Solo una convivenza.
Forse la mia sfortuna è essere circondati da alcuni matrimoni che nulla hanno a che vedere con pacifiche convivenze....
Ho molti anni in più di 25 e ancora credo in quell'amore.
Motivo in più perchè ci creda lei


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che se l'allevano, a volte se lo ritrovano già così. Diciamo che scelgono male in partenza. Ma si sa, l'amore è cieco.


Sai una cosa che ho sempre osservato?
Ste donne poi figliano...
E si ritrovano un vero bambino in carne ed ossa...
E non hanno più palle per il bambino cresciuto...

E lì son casini sai per molti maschi...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa che ho sempre osservato?
> Ste donne poi figliano...
> E si ritrovano un vero bambino in carne ed ossa...
> E non hanno più palle per il bambino cresciuto...
> ...


Casinisimi! Ma si fa quel che va fatto...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Casinisimi! Ma si fa quel che va fatto...


Vero...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Luna ma io nel tuo intervento non ho letto quasi nulla di positivo. Sempbrava un a convivenza con uno che quasi non sopporti, che ti infastidisce per mille cose e che per te ogni matrimonio è così.
> Non ho letto "amore", "complicità", "deisderio" ecc ecc
> Solo una convivenza.
> Forse la mia sfortuna è essere circondati da alcuni matrimoni che nulla hanno a che vedere con pacifiche convivenze....
> ...



Sono io che come al solito mi spiego male ...
non so esprimere sentimenti per iscritto...
volevo essere reale ,neanche positiva...

Ho descritto una convivenza perché questa è la mia convivenza e di molte coppie che conosco ...e la famiglia è una convivenza di due o più persone con il loro carattere 
il desiderio , la complicità e l'amore lo perdi se stai dietro hai tuoi capricci(miei intendo)senza andare incontro all'altra persona...
il desiderio è continuare a cercarsi reciprocamente anche se insieme si è brontoloni ...riconoscersi anche tra la folla senza cercarsi ...guardare da una balconata centinaia di persone ,vederlo e sapendo che tu non sei lì alza lo sguardo e 
anche tu(io) tra centinaia di persone ,sei l'unica che vede...
La complicità è anche fare la cosa più banale assieme nonostante il brontolamento...l
l'amore è tutto e niente se le basi non sono solide...

bhó sarò l'unica brontolona in questo forum ...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono io che come al solito mi spiego male ...
> non so esprimere sentimenti per iscritto...
> volevo essere reale ,neanche positiva...
> 
> ...


Balasso docet...
Ricordiamoci che i veri problemi relazionali sono sempre e solo dentro di noi...
Ed è comodo dire è sempre colpa dell'altro...

[video=youtube;ugUTBxFFdRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugUTBxFFdRY[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono io che come al solito mi spiego male ...
> non so esprimere sentimenti per iscritto...
> volevo essere reale ,neanche positiva...
> 
> ...


Bè scusa però questo è totalmente diverso da quello che hai scritto o io lo interpreto diversamente  :smile:
E ti sembra che Maya abbia tutto questo?
A me sembra proprio di no


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Balasso docet...
> Ricordiamoci che i veri problemi relazionali sono sempre e solo dentro di noi...
> Ed è comodo dire è sempre colpa dell'altro...
> 
> [video=youtube;ugUTBxFFdRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugUTBxFFdRY[/video]



Molto vero ...
E Balasso è un Figo ...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè scusa però questo è totalmente diverso da quello che hai scritto o io lo interpreto diversamente  :smile:
> E ti sembra che Maya abbia tutto questo?
> A me sembra proprio di no



Sono io che scrivo male:smile:

no non mi sembra che Maya abbia tutto questo...
Ma tutto questo non ti arriva cosi come manna dal cielo...
la percepisco turbata e confusa ...
e non sarà il divorzio a cambiare radicalmente la sua situazione...
non sarà la via libera per trovare un nuovo "amore"  a renderla meno confusa ...
questo almeno è quello che penso io...


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2012)

Farfalla, per me Maya pensa di avere diritto a provare amore, non pensando che:
1) Non è un diritto, mi spiace.
2) Che per vivere con una persona si è in due a smussare igli spigoli e se solo una non lo vuole fare probabilmente l'altra farà lo stesso. Io nel marito suo non ci vedo una persona che se ne fotte, se ne sarebbe fottuto se se ne fosse fregato totalmente anche del suo lavoro, mentre così non è e da questo penso che sia il suo modo di dirle "Ci sono per te!".

Io vivo con una donna che in certi momento vuole vuole vuole...io la faccio atterrare spesso, perchè lei pretenderebbe che almeno tot ore al giorno le porgessi le mie attenzioni...facendo la somma di quanto lavoro e di quanto dovrei a lei alla fine Daniele non esisterebbe per se stesso e sua madre le ha detto chiaramente di non tirare la corda troppo con me, in quanto sto facendo tanto umanamente per quello che è il mio tempo libero.

Farfalla, ogni donna vorrebbe essere totalizzante per il proprio uomo, questo non vale per gli uomini e per fortuna.

Io non so in che condizioni si trovi davvero maya, ma conosco una donna nelle sue stesse condizioni che ha tradito ripetutamente l'incapace marito (a capirla) e non si accorgeva che lui faceva un culo così per mantenere lei, i due figli e cercare di regalare loro almeno una vita.

Si è divorziata a lui è dovuto andare ad abitare dalla madre si suppne per la vita, in quanto non può permettersi neppure una camera in affitto ora e lei è quasi alla fame, una figata l'amore, no???? Ma il pancino vuoot e due figli che avranno un futuro di merda li ha creati quella donna, che tanto amore pretendeva per sè!

Nella vita bisogna essere più realisti, non esiste il diritto ad essere felici, l'unico diritto che abbiamo da parte altrui è che non ci danneggino e che non ci rompano troppo le scatole, del resto la felicità  reale nostra costa solitamente tanto...per gli altri.

Ciao


----------



## Duchessa (10 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono io che scrivo male:smile:
> 
> no non mi sembra che Maya abbia tutto questo...
> Ma tutto questo non ti arriva cosi come manna dal cielo...
> ...


Concordo anch'io su questo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, per me Maya pensa di avere diritto a provare amore, non pensando che:
> 1) Non è un diritto, mi spiace.
> 2) Che per vivere con una persona si è in due a smussare igli spigoli e se solo una non lo vuole fare probabilmente l'altra farà lo stesso. Io nel marito suo non ci vedo una persona che se ne fotte, se ne sarebbe fottuto se se ne fosse fregato totalmente anche del suo lavoro, mentre così non è e da questo penso che sia il suo modo di dirle "Ci sono per te!".
> 
> ...


E pensa a quelle che passano la vita a lamentarsi di questo e quello...
Piangono e dicono...
ah se avessi questo sarei felice...
E non sanno che rincorrono solo la fata morgana...
E intanto la vita passa e l'hanno sprecata

Senza godersi

i reali lati positivi che hanno...

Ah l'hubris umana...

Casso se sei nato umano goditi l'umanità...

Non pestolare in eterno perchè ti credi una dea in terra eh?

Ecco Daniele qui il tuo cervello ragiona meglio che non quando fai i proclami contro quella là...

Mi auguro che nel 2013 lei diventi per te...
Quello che le amanti sono per Lothar...: il nulla...


----------



## Duchessa (10 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, per me Maya pensa di avere diritto a provare amore, non pensando che:
> 1) Non è un diritto, mi spiace.
> 2) Che per vivere con una persona si è in due a smussare igli spigoli e se solo una non lo vuole fare probabilmente l'altra farà lo stesso. Io nel marito suo non ci vedo una persona che se ne fotte, se ne sarebbe fottuto se se ne fosse fregato totalmente anche del suo lavoro, mentre così non è e da questo penso che sia il suo modo di dirle "Ci sono per te!".
> 
> ...


E potrei dire dire il contrario:

esiste il diritto di ogni essere umano a tendere alla felicità

non abbiamo sempre la facoltà di impedire agli altri di danneggiarci e romperci le scatole

la felicità reale nostra parte da dentro di noi e non deve costare nulla agli altri


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, per me Maya pensa di avere diritto a provare amore, non pensando che:
> 1) Non è un diritto, mi spiace.
> 2) Che per vivere con una persona si è in due a smussare igli spigoli e se solo una non lo vuole fare probabilmente l'altra farà lo stesso. Io nel marito suo non ci vedo una persona che se ne fotte, se ne sarebbe fottuto se se ne fosse fregato totalmente anche del suo lavoro, mentre così non è e da questo penso che sia il suo modo di dirle "Ci sono per te!".
> 
> ...


Questo chi te l'ha detto?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E potrei dire dire il contrario:
> 
> *esiste il diritto di ogni essere umano a tendere alla felicità*
> 
> ...


..o almeno a cercare di non essere infelici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E potrei dire dire il contrario:
> 
> esiste il diritto di ogni essere umano a tendere alla felicità
> 
> ...




quoto e approvo. Senza la tensione alla felicità (che io metterei anche in costituzione, modello USA), per altro, non faremmo proprio niente mai.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo chi te l'ha detto?


Troppi uomini che sanno cosa dire alla propria donna. Perchè nella realtà tra un uomo realmente presente ed un uomo che a parole è bravissimo la differenza è minima, quello che conta è la sensazione che sai vendere e scusatemi....in questo le donne sono boccalone alla grande.
QUello che ho detto è bruttissimo, me ne rendo conto, ma è il motivo per cui troppe donne stanno con enormi pezzi di merda e li considerano oro, perchè essi si sanno vendere bene come persone, di persone sincere ne conosco troppo poche e non perchè il mio mondo è brutto o altro, perchè neppure le persone che fingono sanno di fingere, è la natura che lo porta a questo.

Ovviamente cosa vuol dire questo? Che gran parte di tutto è una bugia, non una bugia degli altri, ma una bugia che noi stessi ci diciamo e chi non è felice non lo è perchè non ha le felicità, ma perchè non è bravo a raccontarsi balle.
Io so di non essere più capace di raccoontarmele, so benissimo la cosa e così sono infelice, perchè vedo in questo mondo pochissime persone che valgono davvero, il resto sono persone piene di buonismo di forma, ma solo quello e scusatemi, questo lo dico per esperienza diretta e sulla vita ho vissuto molte cose nonostante abbia solo 34 anni.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto e approvo. Senza la tensione alla felicità (che io metterei anche in costituzione, modello USA), per altro, non faremmo proprio niente mai.


Si tende alla felicità da soli, dentro se stessi, chi cerca la felicità nell'amore o nel prossimo è semplicemente un illuso al limito del pirla.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Troppi uomini che sanno cosa dire alla propria donna. Perchè nella realtà tra un uomo realmente presente ed un uomo che a parole è bravissimo la differenza è minima, quello che conta è la sensazione che sai vendere e scusatemi....in questo le donne sono boccalone alla grande.
> QUello che ho detto è bruttissimo, me ne rendo conto, ma è il motivo per cui troppe donne stanno con enormi pezzi di merda e li considerano oro, perchè essi si sanno vendere bene come persone, di persone sincere ne conosco troppo poche e non perchè il mio mondo è brutto o altro, perchè neppure le persone che fingono sanno di fingere, è la natura che lo porta a questo.
> 
> Ovviamente cosa vuol dire questo? Che gran parte di tutto è una bugia, non una bugia degli altri, ma una bugia che noi stessi ci diciamo e chi non è felice non lo è perchè non ha le felicità, ma perchè non è bravo a raccontarsi balle.
> Io so di non essere più capace di raccoontarmele, so benissimo la cosa e così sono infelice, perchè vedo in questo mondo pochissime persone che valgono davvero, il resto sono persone piene di buonismo di forma, ma solo quello e scusatemi, questo lo dico per esperienza diretta e sulla vita ho vissuto molte cose nonostante abbia solo 34 anni.


Certe donne...certe...donne sai?
E so quanto brucia vedere lei che sceglie al posto nostro...un altro...
Che poi negli anni si rivela una pessima scelta...

Ma mica ho pagato io il risultato di quella scelta sbagliata sai?

Ma lei...

Quindi parafrasando il Tuba...
Daniele...sta sereno...sta sereno...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si tende alla felicità da soli, dentro se stessi, chi cerca la felicità nell'amore o nel prossimo è semplicemente un illuso al limito del pirla.



Certo...e te ne accorgi ora...?

Ma in amore succede questo...

Sono felice quando ti vedo felice, o quando ti ho fatto felice...

Vedi di capire che per le persone generose, buone e altruiste...la felicità è fare felice gli altri...

Mi ricordo bene un frate che era così con noi in collegio...diceva sempre...mi so felice quando go fato felici tutti quanti...

Non so se fosse pirla...
Ma viveva molto bene con sè stesso e con gli altri...:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si tende alla felicità da soli, dentro se stessi, chi cerca la felicità nell'amore o nel prossimo è semplicemente un illuso al limito del pirla.



Si tende alla felicità in ogni ambito, soprattutto in quelli liberi, non obbligati (come l'amore). Mi spiace per te se hai rimosso quello stimolo che è la base dell'evoluzione umana. Non credo tu sia più onesto nel "non raccontartela", penso solo che tu sia più infelice di altri, da quel che dici.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si tende alla felicità da soli, dentro se stessi, chi cerca la felicità nell'amore o nel prossimo è semplicemente un illuso al limito del pirla.



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Avevi scritto: "*ogni donna vorrebbe essere totalizzante per il proprio uomo, questo non vale per gli uomini "*


Daniele ha detto:


> *Troppi uomini che sanno cosa dire alla propria donna*. Perchè nella realtà tra un uomo realmente presente ed un uomo che a parole è bravissimo la differenza è minima, quello che conta è la sensazione che sai vendere e scusatemi....in questo le donne sono boccalone alla grande.
> QUello che ho detto è bruttissimo, me ne rendo conto, ma *è il motivo per cui troppe donne stanno con enormi pezzi di merda e li considerano oro, perchè essi si sanno vendere bene come persone*, di persone sincere ne conosco troppo poche e non perchè il mio mondo è brutto o altro, perchè neppure le persone che fingono sanno di fingere, è la natura che lo porta a questo.
> 
> Ovviamente cosa vuol dire questo? Che gran parte di tutto è una bugia, non una bugia degli altri, ma una bugia che noi stessi ci diciamo e chi non è felice non lo è perchè non ha le felicità, ma perchè non è bravo a raccontarsi balle.
> Io so di non essere più capace di raccoontarmele, so benissimo la cosa e così sono infelice, perchè vedo in questo mondo pochissime persone che valgono davvero, il resto sono persone piene di buonismo di forma, ma solo quello e scusatemi, questo lo dico per esperienza diretta e sulla vita ho vissuto molte cose nonostante abbia solo 34 anni.


Parti da una premessa basata su alcune tue esperienze e generalizzi.
Ma chi te l'ha detto?
Chi ti ha detto che OGNI donna vorrebbe essere totalizzante?
Essere il tutto per un'altra persona è un desiderio infatile di sentirsi "la luce degli occhi della mamma".
Non credo proprio che ogni donna (o ogni uomo) abbia una pretesa del genere, cosa che sarebbe anche troppo pesante, soffocante e responsabilizzante.
Io non lo vorrei.
Certo essere un accessorio superfuo nemmeno.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi scritto: "*ogni donna vorrebbe essere totalizzante per il proprio uomo, questo non vale per gli uomini "*
> 
> Parti da una premessa basata su alcune tue esperienze e generalizzi.
> Ma chi te l'ha detto?
> ...


Secondo me la donna vuole sentirsi importante per il proprio uomo secondo i propri canoni di importanza e non considera il relativismo che deve prendere trattandosi di rapporti interpersonali. Le donne non hanno il senso della relatività se non quando le fa comodo, vanno per assoluti (prova a contestarmi che le donne vanno per assoluti, è cosa nota alquanto). Poi  esistono casi differenti, ma ripeto, non sono la maggioranza. I litigi che per lo più faccio con la mia compagna sono dovuti a suoi cambiamenti  di stato, non anticipabili e decisamente poco coerenti con un pensiero costante  e così orribilmente è per tutti i miei amici e me ne rendo conto anche con il mio rapporto con le mie amiche.
Poi ci sono casi diversi, ma mi baso sui numeri, non sulle eccezioni del cavolo, motivo per cui uno squinternato alcoolizzato ha charme per una donna e non una persona davvero capace.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me la donna vuole sentirsi importante per il proprio uomo secondo i propri canoni di importanza e non considera il relativismo che deve prendere trattandosi di rapporti interpersonali. Le donne non hanno il senso della relatività se non quando le fa comodo, vanno per assoluti (prova a contestarmi che le donne vanno per assoluti, è cosa nota alquanto). Poi  esistono casi differenti, ma ripeto, non sono la maggioranza. I litigi che per lo più faccio con la mia compagna sono dovuti a suoi cambiamenti  di stato, non anticipabili e decisamente poco coerenti con un pensiero costante  e così orribilmente è per tutti i miei amici e me ne rendo conto anche con il mio rapporto con le mie amiche.
> Poi ci sono casi diversi, ma mi baso sui numeri, non sulle eccezioni del cavolo, motivo per cui uno squinternato alcoolizzato ha charme per una donna e non una persona davvero capace.


Secondo me, qui, a riguardo di assoluti e pensieri assolutistici tu stai un pezzo avanti. IMHO, eh.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Secondo me, qui, a riguardo di assoluti e pensieri assolutistici tu stai un pezzo avanti. IMHO, eh.


Solitamente le parole "sempre" e "mai" sono usate a sproposito dalla media delle donne, prova rispondermi a questo se riesci, ma considera che quello che ho scritto non è una opinione, è un dato di fatto che nessuna donna (e tu lo stai dimostrando in pieno) accetterà come vero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solitamente le parole "sempre" e "mai" sono usate a sproposito dalla media delle donne, prova rispondermi a questo se riesci, ma considera che quello che ho scritto *non è una opinione, è un dato di fatto* che nessuna donna (e tu lo stai dimostrando in pieno) accetterà come vero.



machestaiaddì????  "non è un'opinione ma un dato di fatto"...*desunto da cosa? preso da che? E detto da chi?* Io ti sto dicendo (non dimostrando) solo una cosa, e solo quella: che *io* non sono d'accordo con te. E non solo su questo, eh. Di ogni tuo post che ho letto, almeno i 2/3 delle asserzioni mi paiono sbagliate o completamente fuori dalla "grazia di dio". Per altro, tu credi che sia da cretini cercare la felicità (anche) in un rapporto, come se la felicità degli intelligenti dovesse autoreferenziale, ma poi il potere della tua infelicità, quello che sì che lo lasci ad altri (la tua/le tue ex, ad esempio). Ma questo non è da cretini, no. E poi, che dicevi sulla coerenza degli umori lineari (libera traduzione mia)? Se inizi una relazione con un mobile, forse vieni meno spiazzato da eventuali sbalzi d'umore femminei e di sicuro non vieni tradito di nuovo...idea mia, eh.


----------



## maya (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a dirlo, se ti sei comportata scorrettamente con tuo marito, non pretendere che lui o suo padre sia un signore con te, se non hai commesso nessuna scorrettezza, allora le cose possono essere fatte in maniera amichevole, ma devi considerare una cosa, che dovrai di certo rifondere tuo marito del lavoro che ha fatto per te...conviene?
> Oppure andate a litigare da un giudice, spendete una miriade di soldi e vi fate fottere quel poco che avete, ma non ci vedo saggezza in questo.
> 
> Scusa se te lo chiedo, in cosa tuo marito manca nei tuoi confronti? Spero che non sia perchè ti consideri poco, perchè potrei dirti una cosa orribile, ben venuta nella vita vera, chi vive con te non ti tratterà come il fidanzatino amorevole di un tempo.


fidanzatino amorevole???? non chiedo questo cerco una persona che mi respicchi o cm con la quale avere qualcosa in comune...cosa che con ljui nn ho


----------



## maya (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì ..vero.. bisogna stare attenti a non ritrovarsi punto a capo,
> a non cercare favole e fantascienza
> MA
> dalla descrizione che fai tu la vita pare essere solo prosa, quando invece può essere anche poesia.
> ...


eh siii... infatti credo ancora che qualcosa di magico ci sia...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solitamente le parole "sempre" e "mai" sono usate a sproposito dalla media delle donne, prova rispondermi a questo se riesci, ma considera che quello che ho scritto non è una opinione, *è un dato di fatto che nessuna donna (e tu lo stai dimostrando in pieno) accetterà come vero*.


Ma forse perchè è una minchionata tirata fuori da uno un po' tarato (ma di sanissimi principi, ribadiamolo)? Chiedo eh.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> fidanzatino amorevole???? non chiedo questo cerco una persona che mi respicchi o cm con la quale avere qualcosa in comune...cosa che con ljui nn ho


perchè lo hai sposato? O anche meglio, perchè ci hai fatto non uno, ma due figli? Scusami ma se rispondi che hai sbagliato non ci credo, non si fanno due figli per sbaglio.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè è una minchionata tirata fuori da uno un po' tarato (ma di sanissimi principi, ribadiamolo)? Chiedo eh.


Le donne ragionano per assoluti, il problema è che sono assoluti relativi e quindi le parole "sempre " e "mai" in una donna non hanno quasi mai un valore reale. Poi è belko essere politically correct e dire quello che le donne vogliono sentirsi dire caro Joey proiva usare quel cervello che hai dimostrato più volte di non saper usare, senza sparare banalità di caratura maggiore.


----------



## maya (11 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Questo é il mio matrimonio forse il tuo, forse quello di altri qui dentro.
> Ma questo non ci autorizza a pensare che tutti i matrimoni siano così.
> E non sono tutti cosí.
> E non parlo di fare i piccioncini.
> ...


io ci credo ancora credo che possa esistere colui che io possa desiderare e amare..colui con il quale avere il piacere di ridere... colui...che possa darmi quel poco che basta per nn avere più occhi x altri... colu che io sento vicino... in ogni attimo della mia vita--- e mio marito nn e questo tipo di uomo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le donne ragionano per assoluti, il problema è che sono assoluti relativi e quindi le parole "sempre " e "mai" in una donna non hanno quasi mai un valore reale. Poi è belko essere politically correct e dire quello che le donne vogliono sentirsi dire caro Joey proiva usare quel cervello che hai dimostrato più volte di non saper usare, senza sparare banalità di caratura maggiore.



Ma per assoluti ci ragioni tu, amico mio. Tant'è che proprio per quello ti esprimi come ti esprimi. Non è che le donne ragionano per "assoluti relativi" che è una minchionata, è che, come TUTTI a questo mondo, ragionano in base e loro stesse. Pure tu, pure io, CHIUNQUE. Tu ragioni malamente proprio per il tuo vissuto che non hai superato manco di striscio, e questo ti rende tutto tranne che obbiettivo o, mene che meno, razionale. Coi tuoi principi puoi pure pulirtici il culo, visto che non hai la testa per ragionarci sopra.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> machestaiaddì????  "non è un'opinione ma un dato di fatto"...*desunto da cosa? preso da che? E detto da chi?* Io ti sto dicendo (non dimostrando) solo una cosa, e solo quella: che *io* non sono d'accordo con te. E non solo su questo, eh. Di ogni tuo post che ho letto, almeno i 2/3 delle asserzioni mi paiono sbagliate o completamente fuori dalla "grazia di dio". Per altro, tu credi che sia da cretini cercare la felicità (anche) in un rapporto, come se la felicità degli intelligenti dovesse autoreferenziale, ma poi il potere della tua infelicità, quello che sì che lo lasci ad altri (la tua/le tue ex, ad esempio). Ma questo non è da cretini, no. E poi, che dicevi sulla coerenza degli umori lineari (libera traduzione mia)? Se inizi una relazione con un mobile, forse vieni meno spiazzato da eventuali sbalzi d'umore femminei e di sicuro non vieni tradito di nuovo...idea mia, eh.


Non sono ne infelice ne felice, semplicemente ho perso la capacità di gioire il giorno del mio ultimo tentativo di suicidio. Sono molto più coerente di molti uomini che sono adorati da donne qui dentro, perchè a prescindere, ho avuto il coraggio di non smentire quello che ero e quello che provavo e ho preferito farmi fuori piuttosto che cedere alla tentazione e vendicarmi, peccato che reprimere l'odio fa male, molto male e lo scotto da pagare è il non provare quasi nulla di bello o di brutto, solo sentimenti negativi.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per assoluti ci ragioni tu, amico mio. Tant'è che proprio per quello ti esprimi come ti esprimi. Non è che le donne ragionano per "assoluti relativi" che è una minchionata, è che, come TUTTI a questo mondo, ragionano in base e loro stesse. Pure tu, pure io, CHIUNQUE. Tu ragioni malamente proprio per il tuo vissuto che non hai superato manco di striscio, e questo ti rende tutto tranne che obbiettivo o, mene che meno, razionale. Coi tuoi principi puoi pure pulirtici il culo, visto che non hai la testa per ragionarci sopra.


Ma che ne sai del mio vissuto, che cazzo ne sai di cosa ho vissuto tu che avrai vissuto 1/3di quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora io ai tuoi 90 anni? Sai cosa significa la morte? Sai cosa significa assassinare una persona? Sai cosa significa essere lasciati soli al proprio destino e bastonati da uno stato di merda che pretende da te quello che gli altri ti hanno derubato? Perdere tutto, rifare tutto, riperdere tutto, rifare tutto, perdere ancora tutto, rimettersi d'impegnoa rifarlo, questa è la vita di merda che mi è spettata, non la comoda vita di un dandy del cazzo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Le donne ragionano per assoluti*, *il problema è che sono assoluti relativi* e quindi le parole "sempre " e "mai" in una donna non hanno quasi mai un valore reale. Poi è belko essere politically correct e dire quello che le donne vogliono sentirsi dire caro Joey proiva usare quel cervello che hai dimostrato più volte di non saper usare, senza sparare banalità di caratura maggiore.


hm, ma *il problema è che (tu pensi) le donne ragionano per assoluti o che non lo fanno abbastanza? *(assoluti relativi...non commento). 
In ogni caso, dato che la tua flessibilità (a me pare) è pari a quella di un pilastro di granito, direi che forse attiri solo le donne che ragionano come te. Ma poi, essendo donne, sono incostantemente relative e dunque nemmeno riescono ad essere assolute. Cioè, sono assolute transitorie. E magari cambiano pure umore. Eh, le donne. Che flagello. :unhappy:

Cambia un pochino, vedrai che anche le persone intorno a te saranno diverse. Sempre che siano come TU dici, cosa della quale dubito fortemente...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai del mio vissuto, che cazzo ne sai di cosa ho vissuto tu che avrai vissuto 1/3di quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora io ai tuoi 90 anni? Sai cosa significa la morte? Sai cosa significa assassinare una persona? Sai cosa significa essere lasciati soli al proprio destino e bastonati da uno stato di merda che pretende da te quello che gli altri ti hanno derubato? Perdere tutto, rifare tutto, riperdere tutto, rifare tutto, perdere ancora tutto, rimettersi d'impegnoa rifarlo, questa è la vita di merda che mi è spettata, non la comoda vita di un dandy del cazzo.



E smettila su. Ognuno ha la sua storia, tu non sei diverso, nè speciale, nè nulla, in ogni senso. Anzi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai del mio vissuto, che cazzo ne sai di cosa ho vissuto tu che avrai vissuto 1/3di quello che ho vissuto fino ad ora io ai tuoi 90 anni? Sai cosa significa la morte? Sai cosa significa assassinare una persona? Sai cosa significa essere lasciati soli al proprio destino e bastonati da uno stato di merda che pretende da te quello che gli altri ti hanno derubato? Perdere tutto, rifare tutto, riperdere tutto, rifare tutto, perdere ancora tutto, rimettersi d'impegnoa rifarlo, questa è la vita di merda che mi è spettata, non la comoda vita di un dandy del cazzo.



Io invece direi che a questo livello (comprensivo anche di odio e desideri di vendetta da reprimere schiumando) ci sei arrivato tu, non ti ci hanno portato. Era possibile non arrivarci proprio. Tua, alla fine, è la responsabilità di cosa provi, come sei e come ti comporti. O sei autoreferenziale solo quando ti pare?


----------



## maya (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> perchè lo hai sposato? O anche meglio, perchè ci hai fatto non uno, ma due figli? Scusami ma se rispondi che hai sbagliato non ci credo, non si fanno due figli per sbaglio.


li ho fatti..  xke li ho desiderati...e pensavo di aver sposato un uomo che avesse le mie stesse priorità ..invece lui e rimasto alla sua vita fatta in casa dai suoi ovvero nn ci si annulla per la donna xke è giusto che ognuno abbia i suoi spazi ma io nn la penso cosi no  io penso che sia meglio fa le cose insieme al compagno che da soli..  lui ha fatto sempre cosi suo padre fa così ...io penso che quando s abbia una famiglia gli spazi per se nn ci debbano essere xke è più importante la famiglia... x me...che la mia libertà


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me la donna vuole sentirsi importante per il proprio uomo secondo i propri canoni di importanza e non considera il relativismo che deve prendere trattandosi di rapporti interpersonali. Le donne non hanno il senso della relatività se non quando le fa comodo, vanno per assoluti (prova a contestarmi che le donne vanno per assoluti, è cosa nota alquanto). Poi  esistono casi differenti, ma ripeto, non sono la maggioranza. I litigi che per lo più faccio con la mia compagna sono dovuti a suoi cambiamenti  di stato, non anticipabili e decisamente poco coerenti con un pensiero costante  e così orribilmente è per tutti i miei amici e me ne rendo conto anche con il mio rapporto con le mie amiche.
> Poi ci sono casi diversi, ma mi baso sui numeri, non sulle eccezioni del cavolo, motivo per cui uno squinternato alcoolizzato ha charme per una donna e non una persona davvero capace.


Ma ca**o! Ho appena detto che generalizzi e che quel che hai detto non vale per me e per molte persone e tu ri-generalizzi dicendo che le donne vanno per assoluti!!
Guarda che sei tu che vai per assoluti.
Su quali numeri ti basi? Sulle 100 persone che hai conosciuto tu e delle quali hai interpretato secondo i tuoi parametri (assoluti)?
Hai scelto un campione rappresentativo?
Ciao Piepoli...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *machestaiaddì????  *"non è un'opinione ma un dato di fatto"...*desunto da cosa? preso da che? E detto da chi?* Io ti sto dicendo (non dimostrando) solo una cosa, e solo quella: che *io* non sono d'accordo con te. E non solo su questo, eh. Di ogni tuo post che ho letto, almeno i 2/3 delle asserzioni mi paiono sbagliate o completamente fuori dalla "grazia di dio". Per altro, tu credi che sia da cretini cercare la felicità (anche) in un rapporto, come se la felicità degli intelligenti dovesse autoreferenziale, ma poi il potere della tua infelicità, quello che sì che lo lasci ad altri (la tua/le tue ex, ad esempio). Ma questo non è da cretini, no. E poi, che dicevi sulla coerenza degli umori lineari (libera traduzione mia)? Se inizi una relazione con un mobile, forse vieni meno spiazzato da eventuali sbalzi d'umore femminei e di sicuro non vieni tradito di nuovo...idea mia, eh.


Io sono stata più volgare


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> li ho fatti..  xke li ho desiderati...e pensavo di aver sposato un uomo che avesse le mie stesse priorità ..invece lui e rimasto alla sua vita fatta in casa dai suoi ovvero nn ci si annulla per la donna xke è giusto che ognuno abbia i suoi spazi ma io nn la penso cosi no  io penso che sia meglio fa le cose insieme al compagno che da soli..  lui ha fatto sempre cosi suo padre fa così ...io penso che quando s abbia una famiglia gli spazi per se nn ci debbano essere xke è più importante la famiglia... x me...che la mia libertà


Ok, finalmente hai spiegato la cosa ed è per questo che ti dico che tu pretendi troppo da tuo marito. Le coppie che resistono lo fanno perchè ci sono spazi necessari per ognuno, noi siamo individui, ricorda! E se conosci un solo essere umano che pensa che bisogna annullarsi se stessi per la coppia...bhe auguri, ma quello che mi dici tu sono le classiceh fantasie di una ragazza dovuta diventare troppo presto donna (per i figli suppongo). 
Purtroppo non posso che dare ragione al modo di vedere di tuo marito, che risulta essere purtroppo per te persona alquanto saggia.
Poi arriveranno le mogli qui che diranno che il loro rapporto con il marito è come quello che vuoi tu, bene io non credo che esista un marito del genere e chi dice di essere in quel modo per me è solo un ipocrita di quelli incredibili.
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele c'è...
E ve tocca tenervelo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> E potrei dire dire il contrario:
> 
> esiste il diritto di ogni essere umano a tendere alla felicità
> 
> ...


ho sempre sostento che abbiamo il dovere più che il diritto di ambire alla felicità proprio perché condivido in pieno il tuo pensiero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata più volgare



e non ti posso smeraldare, l'ho fatto pochissimo fa, ma come se


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, finalmente hai spiegato la cosa ed è per questo che ti dico che tu pretendi troppo da tuo marito. Le coppie che resistono lo fanno perchè ci sono spazi necessari per ognuno, noi siamo individui, ricorda! E se conosci un solo essere umano che pensa che bisogna annullarsi se stessi per la coppia...bhe auguri, ma quello che mi dici tu sono le classiceh fantasie di una ragazza dovuta diventare troppo presto donna (per i figli suppongo).
> Purtroppo non posso che dare ragione al modo di vedere di tuo marito, che risulta essere purtroppo per te persona alquanto saggia.
> Poi arriveranno le mogli qui che diranno che il loro rapporto con il marito è come quello che vuoi tu, bene io non credo che esista un marito del genere e chi dice di essere in quel modo per me è solo un ipocrita di quelli incredibili.
> Ciao


da maschilista dai ragione  a lui..... cmq te hai un pensiero tutto tuo della vita delle donne e dell'amore ...io nn la penso proprio come te...qu nn si sta a cercare la perfezione perche la xfezione nn esiste sto solo cercando un uomo " che io con i miei difetti e lui con i suoi ci completiamo"...ma se invece ciò nn accade e io cerco sempre quel qualcosa che mi manca ...voglio capì se sn io che nn sono fatta per stare con una persona o è lui che nn è fatto per stare con me...xke basterebbe poco affinchè noi riuscissimo a nn avere dei vuoti.. già il fatto che io nn mi trovi con la gente del posto in quanto per me troppo menefrechisti .. non.mi trovo cn la sua di famiglia xke cosi lontana dall'educazione che ho avuto io... sola già di mio... quelle poche amicizie che ho me le sono create io ma lui dopo 31 anni che sta qui nn e stato buono mai a farmi integrare con la gente del posto xke dice di nn aver bisgno di avere amici... lui sta bene anche solo... o meglio con la sua juve...invece per me la vita senza amici nn è vita...nn è vita se nn si ama..se non batte il cuore... se nn si ha uan ragione per cui andare avanti...sarà l'età sara quel che sarà ma io ho diritto ad esser felice


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre sostento che abbiamo il dovere più che il diritto di ambire alla felicità proprio perché condivido in pieno il tuo pensiero.


quello che dico anch io perche nn essere felice??


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho sempre sostento che abbiamo il dovere più che il diritto di ambire alla felicità proprio perché condivido in pieno il tuo pensiero.


Il dovere a tendere è una cosa, il diritto è un'altra cosa. Il dovere non porta ad avere la felicità, ma a porsi verso di essa, il diritto è quialcosa che ci viene dato e mi spiace non è così, nessuno ha il diritto alla felicità, è una cosa che si guadagna a volte facilmente (vedasi figli di papà) a volte con le unghie, a volte mai, ma non c'è questo diritto sancito da nessuna parte e come dico sempre, il nostro dovere a tendere alla felcità non deve mai intralciare lo stesso degli altri.
Motivo per cui quando ci sono figli bisogna pensarci tanto tanto e tanto, persino di più, perchè siamo esseri razionali e capaci di prendere scelte forti, per il bene anche loro e di certo un papà ed una mamma che litigano sono una brutta cosa, ma un papà ed una mamma che non litigano...che motivo hanno di creare un dolore nei loro figli? 
I figli sono una scelta "per sempre" e questo deve essere chiaro a tutti, motivo per cui non ho ancora figli, nonostante la mia compagna che non ne voleva adesso inzia a dire altro...perchè se faccio una scelta in tal genere per me sarà davvero per tutta la vita, con lei.

Ciao


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quello che dico anch io perche nn essere felice??


Perchè hai due figli Maya, perchè hai due figli e la tua ricerca "dell'amore" cade non in secondo piano, ma in decimo. Ricordati che se tu hai deciso questo, per la tua felicità, potrebbe essere che per tuo marito la felcità sia avere in casa con sè i vostri figli...cosa mi risponderesti dopo? Magari non è così, ma per me tu ragioni da adolescente ancora senza renderti conto delle 10000 responsabilità che hai in più rispetto alle altre venticinquenni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il dovere a tendere è una cosa, il diritto è un'altra cosa. Il dovere non porta ad avere la felicità, ma a porsi verso di essa, il diritto è quialcosa che ci viene dato e mi spiace non è così, nessuno ha il diritto alla felicità, è una cosa che si guadagna a volte facilmente (vedasi figli di papà) a volte con le unghie, a volte mai, ma non c'è questo diritto sancito da nessuna parte e come dico sempre, il nostro dovere a tendere alla felcità non deve mai intralciare lo stesso degli altri.
> Motivo per cui quando ci sono figli bisogna pensarci tanto tanto e tanto, persino di più, perchè siamo esseri razionali e capaci di prendere scelte forti, per il bene anche loro e di certo un papà ed una mamma che litigano sono una brutta cosa, ma un papà ed una mamma che non litigano...che motivo hanno di creare un dolore nei loro figli?
> I figli sono una scelta "per sempre" e questo deve essere chiaro a tutti, motivo per cui non ho ancora figli, nonostante la mia compagna che non ne voleva adesso inzia a dire altro...perchè se faccio una scelta in tal genere per me sarà davvero per tutta la vita, con lei.
> 
> Ciao


Esattamente quello che intendevo Daniele. Porsi verso la felicità, non pensare di arrogarsi il diritto di pretenderla. Altrimenti non si raggiunge. Secondo me il raggiungimento della felicità passa attraverso la maturità, la consapevolezza. Spesso credo si confonda la felicità con l'euforia data da una gioia momentanea, dall'avverarsi di un desiderio... ma la felicità è molto meno esplosiva, più discreta, più concreta anche. 
P.S.
Io sono sempre felice quando leggo questi tuoi post finalmente aperti ad un futuro.


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè hai due figli Maya, perchè hai due figli e la tua ricerca "dell'amore" cade non in secondo piano, ma in decimo. Ricordati che se tu hai deciso questo, per la tua felicità, potrebbe essere che per tuo marito la felcità sia avere in casa con sè i vostri figli...cosa mi risponderesti dopo? Magari non è così, ma per me tu ragioni da adolescente ancora senza renderti conto delle 10000 responsabilità che hai in più rispetto alle altre venticinquenni.


guarda che i figli notano se tra i genitori nn ce quel feeling che dovrebbe esserci...quando lui va via a giocare e restano con me ...e quando io invece esco con le amiche chhe piangono...xke nn vogliono secondo te questo ee molto meglio che lasciarsi?? secondo me soffrono di piu con uan madre isterica e insoddisfatta... chhe nn amo il loro padre... io voglio farli felice ma per fare felicii loro dev esser felice io e io cosi nn lo sono... nn so che altro dire x fare capire che cosi nn sto bene???


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> guarda che i figli notano se tra i genitori nn ce quel feeling che dovrebbe esserci...quando lui va via a giocare e restano con me ...e quando io invece esco con le amiche chhe piangono...xke nn vogliono secondo te questo ee molto meglio che lasciarsi?? secondo me soffrono di piu con uan madre isterica e insoddisfatta... chhe nn amo il loro padre... io voglio farli felice ma per fare felicii loro dev esser felice io e io cosi nn lo sono... nn so che altro dire x fare capire che cosi nn sto bene???


Ripeto, ho conosciuto un'altra come te e che diceva le stesse identiche cose, si sono separati e tutte le sue parole sono rimasti solo sogni suoi, i figli non volevano avere la madre più felice, ma una madre ed un padre e yun futuro compagno non può e non deve essere un padre.
Io ti ripeto, per me non ti sai adattare alla vita, vuoi tutto e lo pretendi dagli altri, inzia a prentendere qualcosa da te stessa e solo da te, perchè probabilmente tuo marito potrebbe anche dire che va fuori di casa perchè sua moglie non lo considera per nulla, e non mi stupirei della cosa, perchè è solitamente quello che succede, una persona si lamenta di essere ignorata e non si accorge di fare lo stesso con l'altro.

Per avere dagli altri bisogna prima retroagire su se stessi, chi da amore viene avere amore, chi pretende amore, avrà solo amarezze.
Ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> guarda che i figli notano se tra i genitori nn ce quel feeling che dovrebbe esserci...quando lui va via a giocare e restano con me ...e quando io invece esco con le amiche chhe piangono...xke nn vogliono secondo te questo ee molto meglio che lasciarsi?? secondo me soffrono di piu con uan madre isterica e insoddisfatta... chhe nn amo il loro padre... io voglio farli felice ma per fare felicii loro dev esser felice io e io cosi nn lo sono... nn so che altro dire x fare capire che cosi nn sto bene???


Maya, tu sei molto giovane... ma ricorda bene una cosa: quel padre, ai tuoi figli, l'hai dato tu. Ora, se hai fatto degli errori, tu devi rimediare: tra te e tuo marito può succedere di tutto... ma loro avranno quel padre per sempre. Quindi deve essere tua preoccupazione che lui si occupi di loro... e che loro stiano bene con lui come con te. Te lo dico senza voler assolutamente esprimere un giudizio, ma forse... i bambini avvertono la tua ostilità nei suoi confronti e la fanno propria... perchè ci marciano i bambini, su certe cose. Quindi... non tirare fuori questa come alibi. Hai un marito che non condivide volentieri il suo tempo con te: ma tu sei sicura di aver fatto di tutto perchè lui fosse felice assieme a te? Non ti arrabbiare, ti faccio questa domanda perchè vedo che, secondo me, sei eccessivamente critica nei suoi confronti... ma non ho mai letto l'ammissione di una pecca da parte tua. Guarda che non è facile nè divertente vivere con una persona insoddisfatta, come tu dici di aver dimostrato a lui di essere.


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maya, tu sei molto giovane... ma ricorda bene una cosa: quel padre, ai tuoi figli, l'hai dato tu. Ora, se hai fatto degli errori, tu devi rimediare: tra te e tuo marito può succedere di tutto... ma loro avranno quel padre per sempre. Quindi deve essere tua preoccupazione che lui si occupi di loro... e che loro stiano bene con lui come con te. Te lo dico senza voler assolutamente esprimere un giudizio, ma forse... i bambini avvertono la tua ostilità nei suoi confronti e la fanno propria... perchè ci marciano i bambini, su certe cose. Quindi... non tirare fuori questa come alibi. Hai un marito che non condivide volentieri il suo tempo con te: ma tu sei sicura di aver fatto di tutto perchè lui fosse felice assieme a te? Non ti arrabbiare, ti faccio questa domanda perchè vedo che, secondo me, sei eccessivamente critica nei suoi confronti... ma non ho mai letto l'ammissione di una pecca da parte tua. Guarda che non è facile nè divertente vivere con una persona insoddisfatta, come tu dici di aver dimostrato a lui di essere.


si infatti ma tutte le volte che gli ho chiesto se a lui andavo bene cosi lui ha detto di si,, ha detto che gli andavo bene per come sono...nn e vero ... io nn ci credo xke se io gli chiedo di fare una cosa e lui nn la fa vuoldire che tanto bene nn gli vo... poi ci sono anche altri problemi io troppo fragile... lui sicuro di se...lui molto taciturno...io una chiacchieron...io romantica lui zero ...si è il padre dei miei figli ma anche quest figli i ho piu voluti io che lui... cmq si staranno bene cn me e con lui farò di tutto x nn farli soffrire...nn lo so se ho fatto ababstabza xke lui decidesse di passare del tempo con me..ho sbagliato tutto dall'inizio ora voglio solo uscire da questa vita che mi sta stretta..sbaglierò un altra volta può darsi...ma ora e quello che voglio.... nn ce la faccio a pensare a un futuro insieme a lui...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si infatti ma tutte le volte che* gli ho chiesto se a lui andavo bene cosi lui ha detto di si,, ha detto che gli andavo bene per come sono...nn e vero ... io nn ci credo xke se io gli chiedo di fare una cosa e lui nn la fa vuoldire che tanto bene nn gli vo... *poi ci sono anche altri problemi io troppo fragile... lui sicuro di se...lui molto taciturno...io una chiacchieron...io romantica lui zero ...si è il padre dei miei figli ma anche quest figli i ho piu voluti io che lui... cmq si staranno bene cn me e con lui farò di tutto x nn farli soffrire...nn lo so se ho fatto ababstabza xke lui decidesse di passare del tempo con me..ho sbagliato tutto dall'inizio ora voglio solo uscire da questa vita che mi sta stretta..sbaglierò un altra volta può darsi...ma ora e quello che voglio.... nn ce la faccio a pensare a un futuro insieme a lui...


oh ragazza... guarda che è lui che non va bene a te. Almeno ammetti questo, non dare solo a lui tutto il peso di 'sta cosa. Perchè io non leggo di un marito assente, ma di uno che, dopo il suo lavoro, viene ad aiutare anche te nel tuo. Uno che non ti critica... ma ti apprezza per quello che sei. Uno che se vuoi uscire con le amiche sta a casa con i bambini e non ti fa storie. E per il rosso... fosse anche vero, sarebbe solo una tua maggiore responsabilità. Guarda che anche a casa degli altri non sono sempre rose e fiori, sai? Di mariti che declamano poesie sul colore degli occhi della moglie... non ne conosco. Arrivano a casa stanchi come noi: se trovano un ambiente allegro e sereno si rilassano, se trovano musi e lamentele si chiudono a riccio... come noi. Tu secondo me ti stai perdendo dietro un'illusione... ma occhio: certe fratture, certi traumi... e sto parlando dei tuoi figli soprattutto... si portano dietro per tanto, tanto tempo, anche se tu un domani decidessi di tornare sui tuoi passi. 
Tu sei una madre, prima che una donna, non scordarlo mai.


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ragazza... guarda che è lui che non va bene a te. Almeno ammetti questo, non dare solo a lui tutto il peso di 'sta cosa. Perchè io non leggo di un marito assente, ma di uno che, dopo il suo lavoro, viene ad aiutare anche te nel tuo. Uno che non ti critica... ma ti apprezza per quello che sei. Uno che se vuoi uscire con le amiche sta a casa con i bambini e non ti fa storie. E per il rosso... fosse anche vero, sarebbe solo una tua maggiore responsabilità. Guarda che anche a casa degli altri non sono sempre rose e fiori, sai? Di mariti che declamano poesie sul colore degli occhi della moglie... non ne conosco. Arrivano a casa stanchi come noi: se trovano un ambiente allegro e sereno si rilassano, se trovano musi e lamentele si chiudono a riccio... come noi. Tu secondo me ti stai perdendo dietro un'illusione... ma occhio: certe fratture, certi traumi... e sto parlando dei tuoi figli soprattutto... si portano dietro per tanto, tanto tempo, anche se tu un domani decidessi di tornare sui tuoi passi.
> Tu sei una madre, prima che una donna, non scordarlo mai.


si lui nn va bene a me no... nn mi piace...ma posso dirti che ho provato mille volte a chiedergli di modificarsi ma a lui nn e andato mai a genio...ne io mi sn modificata a mia volta... siamo incompatibili nonostante sia un bravo ragazzo ma IO NON SONO LA DONNA PER LUI. meglio una che lo accetti x quello che è... e che lo gratifichi per quello che fa...io sono solo buona a pretendere cosi mi e stato detto ma mi sa che hanno ragione
cmq e un po chhe nn mi aiuta iù a lavoro... e piu suo padre che lui... a fare la parte piu pesante l'apertura dell'edicola


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maya, tu sei molto giovane... ma ricorda bene una cosa: quel padre, ai tuoi figli, l'hai dato tu. Ora, se hai fatto degli errori, tu devi rimediare: tra te e tuo marito può succedere di tutto... ma loro avranno quel padre per sempre. Quindi deve essere tua preoccupazione che lui si occupi di loro... e che loro stiano bene con lui come con te. Te lo dico senza voler assolutamente esprimere un giudizio, ma forse... i bambini avvertono la tua ostilità nei suoi confronti e la fanno propria... perchè ci marciano i bambini, su certe cose. Quindi... non tirare fuori questa come alibi. Hai un marito che non condivide volentieri il suo tempo con te: ma tu sei sicura di aver fatto di tutto perchè lui fosse felice assieme a te? Non ti arrabbiare, ti faccio questa domanda perchè vedo che, secondo me, sei eccessivamente critica nei suoi confronti... ma non ho mai letto l'ammissione di una pecca da parte tua. Guarda che non è facile nè divertente vivere con una persona insoddisfatta, come tu dici di aver dimostrato a lui di essere.



Ti quoto Sbri.

Aggiungo solo che se lei non sta bene con lui, è inutile pestare sul continuare o riprovare. Che sia colpa di lui o di lei, dell'aridità di lui o di un certo infantilismo di lei, comunque stiano le cose, se non c'è, e non pare ci sia, volontà di andare avanti, non c'è scampo.

Maya, capisco le tue preoccupazioni per i soldi.
Ma gli errori si pagano, e se l'errore è stato quello di aver scelto l'uomo sbagliato per te, il prezzo è pesante.
Sarà sempre il padre dei vostri figli.
Ha condiviso con te fatiche e obblighi, non lo puoi licenziare con un calcio nel sedere.
E poi, desideri proprio che il padre dei vostri figli rimanga con le pezze al sedere? Quando i vostri figli cresceranno gli dirai che hai fatto di tutto perchè il loro padre non avesse un centesimo?

Io mi sto separando, o sono separata (complicato), separazione complicata e conflittuale, parlo per esperienza.

E per la prossima relazione, non dare per scontato che l'uomo che ti piace la pensi come te sule faccende di coppia, parlane mooooolto chiaramente prima, e magari pensa che gli spazi personali sono come acqua che arriva a uno stagno. Se non ci sono lo stagno diventa palude ristagnante e fetida.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> guarda che i figli notano se tra i genitori nn ce quel feeling che dovrebbe esserci...quando lui va via a giocare e restano con me ...e quando io invece esco con le amiche chhe piangono...xke nn vogliono secondo te questo ee molto meglio che lasciarsi?? secondo me soffrono di piu con uan madre isterica e insoddisfatta... chhe nn amo il loro padre... io voglio farli felice ma per fare felicii loro dev esser felice io e io cosi nn lo sono... nn so che altro dire x fare capire che cosi nn sto bene???



lo hai fatto capire benissimo ...
ok ipotizziamo :
ti separi
vendi l'edicola ,supponiamo per assurdo che il guadagno rimanga a te, hai delle fonti  alternative di guadagno per mantenere te e i tuoi bimbi?
già in vista un altro lavoro?
le spese legali per la separazione sono 50/50...
sono lunghe e costose se non si è consenzienti...
la casa è vostra o in affitto?
cosa farai una volta separata?

perché vuoi vendere l'edicola che è il tuo pane?


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti quoto Sbri.
> 
> Aggiungo solo che se lei non sta bene con lui, è inutile pestare sul continuare o riprovare. Che sia colpa di lui o di lei, dell'aridità di lui o di un certo infantilismo di lei, comunque stiano le cose, se non c'è, e non pare ci sia, volontà di andare avanti, non c'è scampo.
> 
> ...


sicuramente il prossimo partner se ci sarà ...ma nn penso x adesso...sarà valutato.. 
non ho piu nulla dA PERDERE 
la prima volta me la sono giocata e nn e andata come doveva andare ormai... il mio giorno piu bello l'ho passato...
voglio solo scegliere io con la mia testa e questa volta scelgo...ciò.... come deve andare andrà...nn mi importa...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ragazza... guarda che è lui che non va bene a te. Almeno ammetti questo, non dare solo a lui tutto il peso di 'sta cosa. Perchè io non leggo di un marito assente, ma di uno che, dopo il suo lavoro, viene ad aiutare anche te nel tuo. Uno che non ti critica... ma ti apprezza per quello che sei. Uno che se vuoi uscire con le amiche sta a casa con i bambini e non ti fa storie. E per il rosso... fosse anche vero, sarebbe solo una tua maggiore responsabilità. Guarda che anche a casa degli altri non sono sempre rose e fiori, sai? Di mariti che declamano poesie sul colore degli occhi della moglie... non ne conosco. Arrivano a casa stanchi come noi: se trovano un ambiente allegro e sereno si rilassano, se trovano musi e lamentele si chiudono a riccio... come noi. Tu secondo me ti stai perdendo dietro un'illusione... ma occhio: certe fratture, certi traumi... e sto parlando dei tuoi figli soprattutto... si portano dietro per tanto, tanto tempo, anche se tu un domani decidessi di tornare sui tuoi passi.
> Tu sei una madre, prima che una donna, non scordarlo mai.


Maya si sta spiegando meglio e concordo con te.
E' una che ha aspettative irrealistiche sul matrimonio e ne ha ancor di più sulla separazione.
Ho un'amica che ha un'edicola e non ha orari di lavoro che le consentano di occuparsi della famiglia e del compagno, se lui non condivide il lavoro con lei.


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lo hai fatto capire benissimo ...
> ok ipotizziamo :
> ti separi
> vendi l'edicola ,supponiamo per assurdo che il guadagno rimanga a te, hai delle fonti  alternative di guadagno per mantenere te e i tuoi bimbi?
> ...


eb
allora mi separo,l'edicola la vorrei vendè ma nn si tro a l'acquirente xciò me la tengo...
si le spese sono a metà lo so
la casa e in affitto
una volta separata vivrò come vivo ogg con piu problemi ma vivo...nn ho in progetto nulla per adesso...


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maya si sta spiegando meglio e concordo con te.
> E' una che ha aspettative irrealistiche sul matrimonio e ne ha ancor di più sulla separazione.
> Ho un'amica che ha un'edicola e non ha orari di lavoro che le consentano di occuparsi della famiglia e del compagno, se lui non condivide il lavoro con lei.


quali sarebbe le aspettative reali del matrimonio? e quali quelle dellla separazione...?


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> eb
> allora mi separo,l'edicola la vorrei vendè ma nn si tro a l'acquirente xciò me la tengo...
> si le spese sono a metà lo so
> la casa e in affitto
> una volta separata vivrò come vivo ogg con piu problemi ma vivo...nn ho in progetto nulla per adesso...


ma dove vai a vivere? in un altra casa in affitto? e dove li prendi i soldi per mantenere due bambini e pagare un altro affitto?
il mantenimento che ti darà lui sarà minimo... non fare cose affrettate e non fare altre cazzate!

ricordati che hai due figli a cui pensare...per cui prima sistemati e poi separati


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> eb
> allora mi separo,l'edicola la vorrei vendè ma nn si tro a l'acquirente xciò me la tengo...
> si le spese sono a metà lo so
> la casa e in affitto
> una volta separata vivrò come vivo ogg con piu problemi ma vivo...nn ho in progetto nulla per adesso...


scusa se mi permetto ...
ma con due figli un minimo di progetti dovresti averli...
tanto per tutelarli...
E guarda che non ti sto dicendo che sbagli a volerti separare se non stai bene...
è giusto , quando un rapporto finisce  meglio metterci un punto, e non trascinarlo...
ma fare tutto con prudenza ti porterà ad avere meno problemi dopo...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> quali sarebbe le aspettative reali del matrimonio? e quali quelle dellla separazione...?


Il contrario di quello che ti aspetti tu :smile:

Le persone non cambiano e vebbono essere accettate per quello che sono.
Un rapporto si costruisce con fatica reciproca per trovare interessi comuni, i figli già dovrebbero bastare, e smussare spigoli e imparare a comprendersi.
Da soli si sta benissimo, ma non tu che vuoi avere attenzioni, coccole e condiscendenza.
Da soli si hanno enormi problemi economici e la solitudine è dura.
Da madre single non si trovano compagni come se piovesse.
Se nella vita si incontra una persona che ti vuole davvero bene si ha già vinto la lotteria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contrario di quello che ti aspetti tu :smile:
> 
> Le persone non cambiano e vebbono essere accettate per quello che sono.
> Un rapporto si costruisce con fatica reciproca per trovare interessi comuni, i figli già dovrebbero bastare, e smussare spigoli e imparare a comprendersi.
> ...


quoto&approvo se posso.
Questa è la realtà... il resto è fuffa, promesse che non vengono mantenute... illusioni.


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contrario di quello che ti aspetti tu :smile:
> 
> Le persone non cambiano e vebbono essere accettate per quello che sono.
> Un rapporto si costruisce con fatica reciproca per trovare interessi comuni, i figli già dovrebbero bastare, e smussare spigoli e imparare a comprendersi.
> ...



quoto e approvo!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto&approvo se posso.
> Questa è la realtà... il resto è fuffa, promesse che non vengono mantenute... illusioni.


approvata io


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto ...
> ma con due figli un minimo di progetti dovresti averli...
> tanto per tutelarli...
> E guarda che non ti sto dicendo che sbagli a volerti separare se non stai bene...
> ...


si infatti ce li avrò i progetti ma ora nn riesco ad affrontare mille cose per volta...lui nn lo sento vicino...e preferisco imparare a cavarmela da sola .... voglio crescere


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contrario di quello che ti aspetti tu :smile:
> 
> Le persone non cambiano e vebbono essere accettate per quello che sono.
> Un rapporto si costruisce con fatica reciproca per trovare interessi comuni, i figli già dovrebbero bastare, e smussare spigoli e imparare a comprendersi.
> ...



io nn l'accetto--nn ci riesco... 
infatti penso che sola nn ci starò....spero in una seconda vita...
sola nn sono ...qualche amica ce l'ho....
da madre separata....... nn lo ntroverò pazienza .... vorrà dire che resterò sola....


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si infatti ce li avrò i progetti ma ora nn riesco ad affrontare mille cose per volta...lui nn lo sento vicino...e preferisco imparare a cavarmela da sola .... voglio crescere



il problema è che non sei sola..hai due figli! e devi darti delle priorità!
Quindi non devi affrontare mille cose alla volte ma devi affrontarle per "grado di importanza" e la cosa più importante in  questo momento è garantire il benessere dei vostri figli!

Maya io vivo da sola, e da sola devo mantenere me stessa, un cane e una casa e spesso lavoro cosi tanto per arrivare a fine mese che la sera torno a casa e praticamente "svengo" sul divano...tu come pensi di farlo con due bambini? senza un lavoro? senza una casa? senza un futuro?

Maya se vuoi giocare con la tua vita fallo ma non puoi farlo con la vita dei tuoi figli...ricordati che prima di essere donna sei mamma


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che non sei sola..hai due figli! e devi darti delle priorità!
> Quindi non devi affrontare mille cose alla volte ma devi affrontarle per "grado di importanza" e la cosa più importante in  questo momento è garantire il benessere dei vostri figli!
> 
> Maya io vivo da sola, e da sola devo mantenere me stessa, un cane e una casa e spesso lavoro cosi tanto per arrivare a fine mese che la sera torno a casa e praticamente "svengo" sul divano...tu come pensi di farlo con due bambini? senza un lavoro? senza una casa? senza un futuro?
> ...



io continuo a lavorare...nn sarò senza lavoro


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io continuo a lavorare...nn sarò senza lavoro



se vendi l'edicola cosa andrai a fare?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si infatti ce li avrò i progetti ma ora nn riesco ad affrontare mille cose per volta...lui nn lo sento vicino...e preferisco imparare a cavarmela da sola .... voglio crescere



Ok cresciamo
Io vedo questo :
in cinque anni cosa hai fatto ...
ti sei sposata andando lontana dalla tua famiglia con una persona che conoscevi poco e che subito dopo 
hai capito che non è la persona adatta a te ...nonostante questo ha voluto farci un figlio , voluto più da te a quanto pare...
ma le cose continuano a non andare allora che facciamo ...un altro figlio....le cose da parte tua precipitano sempre di più ...allora che faccio ...mi cerco un amore o almeno qualcosa che possa sembrare a quella vita che io voglio...non va neanche così ...non ti piace questo tuo comportamento ... ne penso un'altra vendo il mio lavoro...neanche questo non funziona perché non troverò acquirenti ...nel frattempo penso di separarmi per darci un taglio...
Ma a parer mio e da come descrivi tutto non è la soluzione giusta...
Se vuoi un consiglio io andrei da qualcuno di competente per capire cosa c'è che davvero non funziona...
Chiedo scusa se la mia visione è tutta sbagliata... questo è quello che percepisco...
neanche tu sai quello che vuoi realmente e guarda che *non è una critica, *è lecito alla tua età e con le responsabilità che hai sulle spalle...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il contrario di quello che ti aspetti tu :smile:
> 
> Le persone non cambiano e vebbono essere accettate per quello che sono.
> Un rapporto si costruisce con fatica reciproca per trovare interessi comuni, i figli già dovrebbero bastare, e smussare spigoli e imparare a comprendersi.
> ...


quoto ma non posso approvare...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> e magari pensa che gli spazi personali sono come acqua che arriva a uno stagno. Se non ci sono lo stagno diventa palude ristagnante e fetida.


che bella sta frase :up:


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok cresciamo
> Io vedo questo :
> in cinque anni cosa hai fatto ...
> ti sei sposata andando lontana dalla tua famiglia con una persona che conoscevi poco e che subito dopo
> ...


Chi intendi per competente??


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok cresciamo
> Io vedo questo :
> in cinque anni cosa hai fatto ...
> ti sei sposata andando lontana dalla tua famiglia con una persona che conoscevi poco e che subito dopo
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> se vendi l'edicola cosa andrai a fare?


X adesso me la tengo la volevo vendere x problemi ma se mi separo e meglio che me la tengo :-(


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Chi intendi per competente??


uno psicologo o psichiatra o psicoterapeuta , non conosco la differenza tra i tre ...
non perché ti considero pazza ma questi professionisti se bravi ti fanno capire cose ti te che neanche tu conosci...
E non che io prima ci credessi , ma dopo un breve percorso che ho fatto mi sono ricreduta...
Mi dispiace per tutta questa confusione che ti ritrovi davvero...:smile:


----------



## maya (12 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> uno psicologo o psichiatra o psicoterapeuta , non conosco la differenza tra i tre ...
> non perché ti considero pazza ma questi professionisti se bravi ti fanno capire cose ti te che neanche tu conosci...
> E non che io prima ci credessi , ma dopo un breve percorso che ho fatto mi sono ricreduta...
> Mi dispiace per tutta questa confusione che ti ritrovi davvero...:smile:


Ci sono stata ma nn mi e' servito molto...cmq secondo me avrei bisogno d un terapista d coppia ma lui n ha mai voluti adesso sinceramente nn voglio io!!! Notte


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2012)

Notte Maya...


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Ci sono stata ma nn mi e' servito molto...cmq secondo me avrei bisogno d un terapista d coppia ma lui n ha mai voluti adesso sinceramente nn voglio io!!! Notte


Maya, sbaglio o tu hai già scelto cosa fare a prescindere? QUi tutti ti hanno ripetuto che hai due figli, che oltretutto hai voluto tu maggiormente di tuo marito e non hai detto niente di quello che ti ha scritto Nausicaa sugli spazi personali, considera che quella non è una opinione è dato di fatto la differenza tra una relazione che funziona ed una che finirà.
Ciao


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Maya, *sbaglio o tu hai già scelto cosa fare a prescindere*? QUi tutti ti hanno ripetuto che hai due figli, che oltretutto hai voluto tu maggiormente di tuo marito e non hai detto niente di quello che ti ha scritto Nausicaa sugli spazi personali, considera che quella non è una opinione è dato di fatto la differenza tra una relazione che funziona ed una che finirà.
> Ciao


lo penso anche io Dany.... credo che le nostre parole siano tutte inutili


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo penso anche io Dany.... credo che le nostre parole siano tutte inutili


Simy, peccato che una situazione così io l'ho vista di già, porta a nulla questa motivazione di divorzio. COme dicevo ho visto una situazione fotocopia e quando chiesi al marito con gentilezza perchè fosse caccusato di farsi i cazzi suoi, lui mi rispose pacificamente, perchè devo fare una fatica immonda per soddisfare lei (e lo aveva già fatto), mentre lei neppure mi considera?

Come ho detto, una ragazza di 25 anni con un figlio...è poco appetibile da altri uomini...ma con due figli, auguri!!! Potrebbe trovare una enorme quantità di storie di sesso, questo si, ma una persona che sia come vuole lei e che possa essere compatibile con i suoi figli, personalmente lo ritengo improbabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, peccato che una situazione così io l'ho vista di già, porta a nulla questa motivazione di divorzio. COme dicevo ho visto una situazione fotocopia e quando chiesi al marito con gentilezza perchè fosse caccusato di farsi i cazzi suoi, lui mi rispose pacificamente, perchè devo fare una fatica immonda per soddisfare lei (e lo aveva già fatto), mentre lei neppure mi considera?
> 
> *Come ho detto, una ragazza di 25 anni con un figlio...è poco appetibile da altri uomini...ma con due figli, auguri!!! *Potrebbe trovare una enorme quantità di storie di sesso, questo si, ma una persona che sia come vuole lei e che possa essere compatibile con i suoi figli, personalmente lo ritengo improbabile.


E vabbè, e quindi dovrebbe rimanere e star male col marito perchè nessun'altro vuole, bella lì.


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, peccato che una situazione così io l'ho vista di già, porta a nulla questa motivazione di divorzio. COme dicevo ho visto una situazione fotocopia e quando chiesi al marito con gentilezza perchè fosse caccusato di farsi i cazzi suoi, lui mi rispose pacificamente, perchè devo fare una fatica immonda per soddisfare lei (e lo aveva già fatto), mentre lei neppure mi considera?
> 
> Come ho detto, una ragazza di 25 anni con un figlio...è poco appetibile da altri uomini...ma con due figli, auguri!!! Potrebbe trovare una enorme quantità di storie di sesso, questo si, ma una persona che sia come vuole lei e che possa essere compatibile con i suoi figli, personalmente lo ritengo improbabile.



si vedrà...dai nn mi importa ne cercare storie di sesso ne nulla...ho solo vogla di riprendere la mia vita... :-( e adesso la vedo meglio da sola che con un uomo che nn sento d amare...


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, e quindi dovrebbe rimanere e star male col marito perchè nessun'altro vuole, bella lì.


Infatt dovrei accontentarmi di questa relazione... far finta che tutto vada bene solo xke sono una donna con due bimbi??? ma secndo me daniele dice quello che pensa lluii ovvero che nn sceglierebbe mai una donna con due bimbi...


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti quoto Sbri.
> 
> Aggiungo solo che se lei non sta bene con lui, è inutile pestare sul continuare o riprovare. Che sia colpa di lui o di lei, dell'aridità di lui o di un certo infantilismo di lei, comunque stiano le cose, se non c'è, e non pare ci sia, volontà di andare avanti, non c'è scampo.
> 
> ...



non voglio lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo...nn voglio far  soffrire nessuno nn voglio fare la stronza voglio soloo capire cosa  voglio dalla vita un eventuale separazione nn necessità di una chiusura  dei rapporti totale siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci... cmq  adesso nn mi sento piu di amarlo nn mi sento piu di volerlo al mio  fianco ....che cosa devo fare????? :-(


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo...nn voglio far  soffrire nessuno nn voglio fare la stronza voglio soloo capire cosa  voglio dalla vita un eventuale separazione nn necessità di una chiusura  dei rapporti totale siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci... cmq  adesso nn mi sento piu di amarlo nn mi sento piu di volerlo al mio  fianco ....che cosa devo fare????? :-(



Smettere di fare la testona ...
e aprire gli occhi su quanto è scritto qui in molti molti post...
e che magari qualcuno anche fuori ti avrà già detto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo...nn voglio far soffrire nessuno nn voglio fare la stronza voglio soloo capire cosa voglio dalla vita un eventuale separazione nn necessità di una chiusura dei rapporti totale* siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci*... cmq adesso nn mi sento piu di amarlo nn mi sento piu di volerlo al mio fianco ....che cosa devo fare????? :-(


ma stai scherzando? Cosa fai, le prove? E alle conseguenze che ricadono sui tuoi figli... ci pensi? Guarda che i vasi rotti... mica si rincollano sempre, eh? Perchè... magari non ci hai pensato... ma a lui potrebbe anche non stare bene tornare assieme a te, specie visto l'entusiasmo che gli dimostri...


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo...nn voglio far soffrire nessuno nn voglio fare la stronza voglio soloo capire cosa voglio dalla vita un eventuale separazione *nn necessità di una chiusura dei rapporti totale siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci... *cmq adesso nn mi sento piu di amarlo nn mi sento piu di volerlo al mio fianco ....che cosa devo fare????? :-(


Maya ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi



lunapiena ha detto:


> Smettere di fare la testona ...
> e aprire gli occhi su quanto è scritto qui in molti molti post...
> e che magari qualcuno anche fuori ti avrà già detto...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando? Cosa fai, le prove? E alle conseguenze che ricadono sui tuoi figli... ci pensi? Guarda che i vasi rotti... mica si rincollano sempre, eh? Perchè... magari non ci hai pensato... ma a lui potrebbe anche non stare bene tornare assieme a te, specie visto l'entusiasmo che gli dimostri...


quoto entrambe


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dico solo che un tempo di riflessione potrebbe farci bene,,, si lo so nn si fanno le prove... ma voglio provarle tutte ...


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando? Cosa fai, le prove? E alle conseguenze che ricadono sui tuoi figli... ci pensi? Guarda che i vasi rotti... mica si rincollano sempre, eh? Perchè... magari non ci hai pensato... ma a lui potrebbe anche non stare bene tornare assieme a te, specie visto l'entusiasmo che gli dimostri...


lo so potremmo nn volerlo nessuno dei due più... sono convinta..................


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lo so potremmo nn volerlo nessuno dei due più... sono convinta..................


io invece guarda... il dubbio che, dei due, quella che un domani magari si mozzica le mani sia tu... ce l'ho.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> dico solo che un tempo di riflessione potrebbe farci bene,,, si lo so nn si fanno le prove... ma voglio provarle tutte ...



Maya tu le "prove" dovevi farle prima di fare due figli... è finito il tempo di giocare! non puoi "provarle tutte" a spese dei bambini!


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io invece guarda... il dubbio che, dei due, quella che un domani magari si mozzica le mani sia tu... ce l'ho.


lo penso anch io ma stavolta almeno sono io che dirò mannaggia  a me mannaggia  a me...  o può essere d no... nn lo so ma adesso dico che cosi nn ci sto più nn mi va...


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya tu le "prove" dovevi farle prima di fare due figli... è finito il tempo di giocare! non puoi "provarle tutte" a spese dei bambini!


non ho avuto modo di provare prima mi dispice


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non ho avuto modo di provare prima mi dispice


E ADESSO NON HAI PIU' IL DIRITTO DI FARLO. 
Hai delle responsabilità, tra le quali:
- assicurare ogni giorno un tetto e cibo ai tuoi figli
- dare a loro una situazione EMOTIVAMENTE STABILE.

Ti rendi conto che danni puoi causare con un atteggiamento del genere a loro?
NON TI DICO CHE NON TI DEVI SEPARARE.

Ma PRIMA devi avere le idee chiare su come e perchè, dove e quando sarà il LORO FUTURO.

Non puoi comportarti come una ragazzina, SEI UNA MADRE.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non ho avuto modo di provare prima mi dispice


ti ha risposto egregiamente Sbriciolata...

ogni cosa a suo tempo...ormai non si gioca più a fare i ragazzini capricciosi.. hai due figli comportati da madre!
mi sembra quasi che tu li consideri due bambolotti


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *non voglio lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo...nn voglio far soffrire nessuno nn voglio fare la stronza* voglio soloo capire cosa voglio dalla vita un eventuale separazione nn necessità di una chiusura dei rapporti totale siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci... cmq adesso nn mi sento piu di amarlo nn mi sento piu di volerlo al mio fianco ....che cosa devo fare????? :-(


non sono ancora intervenuto in questa discussione, però vorrei esporre il mio pensiero
ritengo che se tu non vuoi lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo, oppure non vuoi far soffrire nessuno, dovresti pensarci MOLTO bene prima di prendere una decisione di provare la separazione.
la separazione non può essere una prova o un tentativo, è comunque traumatica non solo per i familiari ma anche per tutto ciò che ti circonda.
credo che addivenire ad una separazione, non si possa provare o tentare per poi magari riappacificarsi.
l'unione di 2 persone che hanno conseguentemente messo al mondo dei bambini non può e non deve essere presa con leggerezza
una separazione deve essere ponderata a fondo ed alla quale si ricorre solo quando non ci si può più porre rimedio
il capriccio di provare a separarsi per poi, magari, ricongiungersi, lo individuo come darsi la possibilità di essere autorizzati a divertirsi per poi capire se effettivamente si vuole proseguire su questa strada o se è meglio ripercorrere quella precedentemente intrapresa.

questo è il mio pensiero


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

ho beccato uno smeraldo
lo si può rivendere al COMPRO ORO?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ho beccato uno smeraldo
> lo si può rivendere al COMPRO ORO?


:rotfl::rotfl: se ci riesci fammelo sapere...


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: se ci riesci fammelo sapere...


brava te, lo rendo pubblico così mi fanno una rapina e mi fregano gli euri :dollari:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> brava te, lo rendo pubblico così mi fanno una rapina e mi fregano gli euri :dollari:


in MP, bel gattino


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in MP, bel gattino


ahmbè :up:


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non sono ancora intervenuto in questa discussione, però vorrei esporre il mio pensiero
> ritengo che se tu non vuoi lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo, oppure non vuoi far soffrire nessuno, dovresti pensarci MOLTO bene prima di prendere una decisione di provare la separazione.
> la separazione non può essere una prova o un tentativo, è comunque traumatica non solo per i familiari ma anche per tutto ciò che ti circonda.
> credo che addivenire ad una separazione, non si possa provare o tentare per poi magari riappacificarsi.
> ...




e un anno che stiamo cosi...nn è un giorno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e un anno che stiamo cosi...nn è un giorno...


e tu pensi che nessuno qui... abbia mai avuto un anno di crisi, specie con i bambini piccoli, nel suo matrimonio? abbiamo mollato, secondo te? avremmo dovuto mollare? per vedere se da un'altra parte il pascolo era più verde? mah...


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya tu le "prove" dovevi farle prima di fare due figli... è finito il tempo di giocare! non puoi "provarle tutte" a spese dei bambini!


a spese di nessuno... nessuno soffrirà xke con lui è gia stato chiarito che faremo tutto bene senz litigare....siamo bravi nn siamo dei genitori di merda...lo vuoi sapere ieri che ha fatto mentre si parlava di tutto ciò... alle 9 cera la juve e lui si e accomodato sul divano e si e visto la partita senza battere ciglio-... io volevo parlare per quello che sarebbe successo giu dai miei ma nn lo visto molto propenso alla discussione io nn lo capisco il suo atteggiamento...

poi a 31 e 25 fare l'amore con lui e quasi un optional...vi sembra normale??
forse nn lo eccito ababstanza...chhe dev dirvi...
mi vedo cosi lontana da lui...tanto lontana


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e un anno che stiamo cosi...nn è un giorno...


Maya 20 pagine di giustificazioni dove alla fine il tutti si riduce al "io voglio!". *Molto infantile* ed i tuoi figli ne pagheranno le conseguenze. Io insisto ma ve l'ha ordinato il medico di fare bambini? non è un obbligo porca troia.

Per la cronaca, per tua conoscenza, io sono quello che vive ancora con la mamma di sua figlia proprio perchè le possibilità economiche e la stabilità che mia figlia meritano non permettono il contrario. Nessuna seconda possibilità ma la bimba è felice ed abbiamo trovato una serenità che prima non c'era.

A te invece sembra che non freghi proprio niente. Non hai idea a cosa stai andando incontro.


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu pensi che nessuno qui... abbia mai avuto un anno di crisi, specie con i bambini piccoli, nel suo matrimonio? abbiamo mollato, secondo te? avremmo dovuto mollare? per vedere se da un'altra parte il pascolo era più verde? mah...



no intendevo un anno che siamo in crisi cosi brutta e 5 anni che siamo andati avanti ugualmente nonostante le crisi...ma quest ultimo anno e la crsi di un mese fa nel quale ci lasciammo per una settimana
e poi si torno insieme...m dentro di me qualcosa e cambiato...


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Maya 20 pagine di giustificazioni dove alla fine il tutti si riduce al "io voglio!". *Molto infantile* ed i tuoi figli ne pagheranno le conseguenze. Io insisto ma ve l'ha ordinato il medico di fare bambini? non è un obbligo porca troia.
> 
> Per la cronaca, per tua conoscenza, io sono quello che vive ancora con la mamma di sua figlia proprio perchè le possibilità economiche e la stabilità che mia figlia meritano non permettono il contrario. Nessuna seconda possibilità ma la bimba è felice ed abbiamo trovato una serenità che prima non c'era.
> 
> A te invece sembra che non freghi proprio niente. Non hai idea a cosa stai andando incontro.


io ho pensato alla serenità dei miei piccoli ma ho notato che nn e abbastanza per la mia di felictà e allora se nn voglio essere una cattiva madre violenta esaurita e nevrastenica sarà meglio che io tronchi con il loro padre....


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e un anno che stiamo cosi...nn è un giorno...


tutti i matrimoni vivono periodi spensierati e periodi bui
ci sono alti e bassi per tutti
ma non confonderti con il giardino del vicino che ti sembra più verde
ricordati che è verde o perchè lo cura, lo semina, lo concima, oppure perchè è finto


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> a spese di nessuno... nessuno soffrirà xke con lui è gia stato chiarito che faremo tutto bene senz litigare....siamo bravi nn siamo dei genitori di merda...lo vuoi sapere ieri che ha fatto mentre si parlava di tutto ciò... alle 9 cera la juve e lui si e accomodato sul divano e si e visto la partita senza battere ciglio-... io volevo parlare per quello che sarebbe successo giu dai miei ma nn lo visto molto propenso alla discussione io nn lo capisco il suo atteggiamento...
> 
> poi a 31 e 25 fare l'amore con lui e quasi un optional...vi sembra normale??
> forse nn lo eccito ababstanza...chhe dev dirvi...
> mi vedo cosi lontana da lui...tanto lontana


al tuo posto, mentre lui iniziava a guardarsi la partita, io sarei andata in bagno a farmi una bella doccia, mi sarei profumata, truccata
avrei indossato qualche indumento intimo che lo fa rizzare anche a un 90 enne e mi sarei piazzata davanti o di fianco a lui
immagino che la partita sarebbe diventata un opsional come lo eri tu mentre lo annoiavi con le tue cagate

un uomo o una donna lo/a devi conquistare quotidianamente
se diventi noiosa, diventi un sopramobile, non vieni più notata


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Maya 20 pagine di giustificazioni dove alla fine il tutti si riduce al "io voglio!". *Molto infantile* ed i tuoi figli ne pagheranno le conseguenze. Io insisto ma ve l'ha ordinato il medico di fare bambini? non è un obbligo porca troia.
> 
> Per la cronaca, per tua conoscenza, io sono quello che vive ancora con la mamma di sua figlia proprio perchè le possibilità economiche e la stabilità che mia figlia meritano non permettono il contrario. Nessuna seconda possibilità ma la bimba è felice ed abbiamo trovato una serenità che prima non c'era.
> 
> A te invece sembra che non freghi proprio niente. Non hai idea a cosa stai andando incontro.


:up:


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> al tuo posto, mentre lui iniziava a guardarsi la partita, io sarei andata in bagno a farmi una bella doccia, mi sarei profumata, truccata
> avrei indossato qualche indumento intimo che lo fa rizzare anche a un 90 enne e mi sarei piazzata davanti o di fianco a lui
> immagino che la partita sarebbe diventata un opsional come lo eri tu mentre lo annoiavi con le tue cagate
> 
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> io ho pensato alla serenità dei miei piccoli ma ho notato che nn e abbastanza per la mia di felictà e allora se nn voglio essere una cattiva madre violenta esaurita e nevrastenica sarà meglio che io tronchi con il loro padre....


e sarebbe meglio se crescessi tu ed anche tuo marito .... ed in fretta. Colpa tua eh! Hai corso troppo ed ora tornare indietro lascerà a terra feriti e contusi. 

Comunque ho sempre pensato che la frase "dio li fa e poi li accoppia" sia una stronzata ma nel caso tuo e di tuo marito calza a dovere. Fatta su misura.
Ma quale idiota si mette a guardare una inutile e futile partita del cazzo mentre si sta parlando di separazione/divorzio?????? Con figli per giunta....



maya ha detto:


> x me era più importante parlare della nostra storia che mettermi in tiro... su via.. nn e quello, nn e fare l'amore che risolve i problemi.....
> ci si conquista a vicenda... hai ragione...
> nn mi reputo noiosa... poi puo darsi che mi sbaglio..
> cmq ho anche provato ad andare da un terapista di coppia tempo fa...nn ce voluto più veni??? mi sai dire il xke??? sono stata sempre io quella pazza che ha preso farmaci per mandare avanti la famiglia iniziando da dropaxin,,,,,
> 3 psicologi ..............poi il medico curante cura per 7 mesi di paroxetina 2 pasticche e mezzo al giorno.... poi xanax che ancora prendo.... cosa ddev fare piu di cosi....????? io ho bisogno di aiuto ma lui no...


 


.. mi sa di fake... è troppo ridicola sta storia


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> a spese di nessuno... nessuno soffrirà xke con lui è gia stato chiarito che faremo tutto bene senz litigare....siamo bravi nn siamo dei genitori di merda...lo vuoi sapere ieri che ha fatto mentre si parlava di tutto ciò... alle 9 cera la juve e lui si e accomodato sul divano e si e visto la partita senza battere ciglio-... io volevo parlare per quello che sarebbe successo giu dai miei ma nn lo visto molto propenso alla discussione io nn lo capisco il suo atteggiamento...
> 
> *poi a 31 e 25 fare l'amore con lui e quasi un optional...vi sembra normale??
> *forse nn lo eccito ababstanza...chhe dev dirvi...
> mi vedo cosi lontana da lui...tanto lontana


x me era più importante parlare della nostra storia che mettermi in tiro... su via.. nn e quello, *nn e fare l'amore che risolve i problemi.....
*ci si conquista a vicenda... hai ragione...
nn mi reputo noiosa... poi puo darsi che mi sbaglio..
cmq ho anche provato ad andare da un terapista di coppia tempo fa...nn ce voluto più veni??? mi sai dire il xke??? sono stata sempre io quella pazza che ha preso farmaci per mandare avanti la famiglia iniziando da dropaxin,,,,, 
3 psicologi ..............poi il medico curante cura per 7 mesi di paroxetina 2 pasticche e mezzo al giorno.... poi xanax che ancora prendo.... cosa ddev fare piu di cosi....????? io ho bisogno di aiuto ma lui no...[/QUOTE]




*mi sa che ti contraddici troppo
forse non sai nemmeno tu cosa cerchi
forse sei ancora molto giovane e con le idee confuse
purtroppo hai 2 figli a cui badare

speriamo che la juve continui a vincere, almeno tuo marito riesce a distrarsi*


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> *speriamo che la juve continui a vincere, almeno tuo marito riesce a distrarsi*


speriamo che aboliscano sto cazzo di campionato che ha veramente rotto i coglioni!


Si prega ai tifosi di non leggere lo spoiler


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

come si fa ad associare più messaggi?
sun nen bon :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> speriamo che aboliscano sto cazzo di campionato che ha veramente rotto i coglioni!
> 
> 
> Si prega ai tifosi di non leggere lo spoiler


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> speriamo che aboliscano sto cazzo di campionato che ha veramente rotto i coglioni!
> 
> 
> Si prega ai tifosi di non leggere lo spoiler


MA ANCHE NO


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> come si fa ad associare più messaggi?
> sun nen bon :mrgreen:


li copi e li incolli nel nuovo quote oppure usi il tastino apposito in basso a sinistra.

Basta tenere conto che con [ quote= gas ] messaggio [ /quote ] apri e chiudi un quote e quindi puoi anche farlo a manina. Levando gli spazi.


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> li copi e li incolli nel nuovo quote oppure usi il tastino apposito in basso a sinistra.
> 
> Basta tenere conto che con [ quote= gas ] messaggio [ /quote ] apri e chiudi un quote e quindi puoi anche farlo a manina. Levando gli spazi.


grazie, ma sono negato,
ho provato ma son nen bon


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> x me era più importante parlare della nostra storia che mettermi in tiro... su via.. nn e quello, *nn e fare l'amore che risolve i problemi.....
> *ci si conquista a vicenda... hai ragione...
> nn mi reputo noiosa... poi puo darsi che mi sbaglio..
> cmq ho anche provato ad andare da un terapista di coppia tempo fa...nn ce voluto più veni??? mi sai dire il xke??? sono stata sempre io quella pazza che ha preso farmaci per mandare avanti la famiglia iniziando da dropaxin,,,,,
> 3 psicologi ..............poi il medico curante cura per 7 mesi di paroxetina 2 pasticche e mezzo al giorno.... poi xanax che ancora prendo.... cosa ddev fare piu di cosi....????? io ho bisogno di aiuto ma lui no...





*mi sa che ti contraddici troppo
forse non sai nemmeno tu cosa cerchi
forse sei ancora molto giovane e con le idee confuse
purtroppo hai 2 figli a cui badare

speriamo che la juve continui a vincere, almeno tuo marito riesce a distrarsi*[/QUOTE]

cerco la complicità..si è vero far l'amore e bello ma viene dopo una serie d cose... nn è indispensabile... x me e solo il completarsi ..la ciliegina sulla torta... ...
si andassero a farsi.......... tutti i tifosi e il calcio... 
solo quello gli resterà il calcio...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> grazie, ma sono negato,
> ho provato ma son nen bon


ma dai.... è facilissimo...esempio ( da scrivere sempre senza spazi tra le barre quadre)

[ quote=tizio ] ciao [ /quote ]

bla bla bla

[ quote=caio ] ciao [ /quote ]

bla bla bla


ed esce ...............................



			
				tizio ha detto:
			
		

> ciao


bla bla bla



			
				caio ha detto:
			
		

> ciao


bla bla bla


----------



## maya (13 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e sarebbe meglio se crescessi tu ed anche tuo marito .... ed in fretta. Colpa tua eh! Hai corso troppo ed ora tornare indietro lascerà a terra feriti e contusi.
> 
> Comunque ho sempre pensato che la frase "dio li fa e poi li accoppia" sia una stronzata ma nel caso tuo e di tuo marito calza a dovere. Fatta su misura.
> Ma quale idiota si mette a guardare una inutile e futile partita del cazzo mentre si sta parlando di separazione/divorzio?????? Con figli per giunta....
> ...




si crescerà


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

scusa, mi sa che ho fatto un casino


----------



## gas (13 Dicembre 2012)

*occhiverdi*

ho capito, grazie 1000


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ho capito, grazie 1000


... ma è molto più semplice usare l'apposito tastino in basso a destra in ogni post. Puoi anche quotare messaggi da altri 3d.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ho capito, grazie 1000


ma figurati. :up:


----------



## devastata (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *mi sa che ti contraddici troppo
> forse non sai nemmeno tu cosa cerchi
> forse sei ancora molto giovane e con le idee confuse
> purtroppo hai 2 figli a cui badare
> ...


cerco la complicità..si è vero far l'amore e bello ma viene dopo una serie d cose... nn è indispensabile... x me e solo il completarsi ..la ciliegina sulla torta... ...
si andassero a farsi.......... tutti i tifosi e il calcio... 
solo quello gli resterà il calcio...[/QUOTE]

Non è detto, ad un altra potrebbe stare benissimo lui com'è, se inoltre è un tipo fedele, e da quello che dici lo è, gran lavoratore, pensaci  bene prima di lasciarlo, potresti trovare il posto occupato, devi essere sicura che non ti importi più.

Riguardo ai bambini, i traumi usciranno quando saranno più grandi, sei preparata?

Ho una figlia della tua età, molto instabile, mi auguro ogni giorno che non si sposi, almeno fino a quando maturerà.


----------



## Duchessa (13 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> non voglio lasciare nessuno con le pezze al culo...nn voglio far  soffrire nessuno nn voglio fare la stronza *voglio soloo capire cosa  voglio dalla vita un eventuale separazione nn necessità di una chiusura  dei rapporti totale siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci...* cmq  adesso nn mi sento piu di amarlo nn mi sento piu di volerlo al mio  fianco ....che cosa devo fare????? :-(


Mi trovi d'accordo, anche se qui risulto l'unica voce fuori dal coro.
L'unica cosa: Priorità alla vicinanza di entrambi 2 genitori ai vostri figli, e ad una concordia con tuo marito, per cercare di vivere la situazione serenamente.
Le separazioni sono fatte apposta per scoprire se ci sono gli estremi per una riconciliazione, per capire e capirsi "dal di fuori". 

A chi dice di mettersi in tiro chiedo: esiste anche un abito della "voglia"? un profumo che renda il sorriso? o un trucco che tolga il malumore e aggiusti il dialogo?
Guardate che in alcune persone il sesso che non sia unito ad una complicità sugli altri fronti può peggiorare la situazione, perchè fa apparire ancora di più il contrasto (fuori - dentro il letto)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, anche se qui risulto l'unica voce fuori dal coro.
> L'unica cosa: Priorità alla vicinanza di entrambi 2 genitori ai vostri figli, e ad una concordia con tuo marito, per cercare di vivere la situazione serenamente.
> Le separazioni sono fatte apposta per scoprire se ci sono gli estremi per una riconciliazione, per capire e capirsi "dal di fuori".
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:
Si.
Sei saggia Duchessa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, anche se qui risulto l'unica voce fuori dal coro.
> L'unica cosa: Priorità alla vicinanza di entrambi 2 genitori ai vostri figli, e ad una concordia con tuo marito, per cercare di vivere la situazione serenamente.
> *Le separazioni sono fatte apposta per scoprire se ci sono gli estremi per una riconciliazione, per capire e capirsi "dal di fuori*".
> 
> ...


Quoto. A me sembra tutto un pochino infantile, un pochino precipitoso (i figli, probabilmente il matrimonio stesso), un pochino campato in aria (vendere/non vendere), un "pochino" scorretto (cercare/trovare un altro uomo in ogni modo possibile...) *ma* se la sofferenza è grande mi pare giusto provare a vedere cosa si prova "dal di fuori", come scrive Duchessa. Anche perché, dal "di dentro" non mi sembra che una discussione sul rapporto sia al primo posto per lui. Che magari non sia lui a desiderare altro è chiaro, però dovrebbe tener conto del disagio di lei. Dovrebbe venirgli spontaneo, dovrebbe persino essergli necessario. Altro che Juve.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto. A me sembra tutto un pochino infantile, un pochino precipitoso (i figli, probabilmente il matrimonio stesso), un pochino campato in aria (vendere/non vendere), un "pochino" scorretto (cercare/trovare un altro uomo in ogni modo possibile...) *ma* se la sofferenza è grande mi pare giusto provare a vedere cosa si prova "dal di fuori", come scrive Duchessa. Anche perché, dal "di dentro" non mi sembra che una discussione sul rapporto sia al primo posto per lui. Che magari non sia lui a desiderare altro ci sta, però dovrebbe tener conto del disagio di lei. Dovrebbe venirgli spontaneo. Altro che Juve.


ho come l'idea che di rimbrotti, lamentazioni e discussioni ce ne siano state. Magari la Juve l'avrei guardata pure io:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho come l'idea che di rimbrotti, lamentazioni e discussioni ce ne siano state. Magari la Juve l'avrei guardata pure io:singleeye:


Mah, io non so, leggo solo quel che scrive lei. E lamenta un'assenza sostanziale, una distanza sostanziale. E calcio e calcio e hobbies e calcio. Se sia una difesa dalla "petulanza" di lei, non so. Però non mi pare che la situazione sia florida. Anzi, mi pare stagnante.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ho come l'idea che di rimbrotti, lamentazioni e discussioni ce ne siano state.* Magari la Juve l'avrei guardata pure io:singleeye:


Infatti. Le parole non cambiano le cose. Le azioni sì, e più sono forti più causano cambiamenti. Nelle vite personali come nella storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mah, io non so, leggo solo quel che scrive lei. E lamenta un'assenza sostanziale, una distanza sostanziale. E calcio e calcio e hobbies e calcio. Se sia una difesa dalla "petulanza" di lei, non so. Però non mi pare che la situazione sia florida. Anzi, mi pare stagnante.


Ma secondo te, oggettivamente, se ti trovi di fronte una persona che ti dice che non sei quello che vuole... quando te l'ha detto una, due, tre volte... cambia qualcosa se una sera ti rilassi a guardare la partita? Ohi, non è mica andato in un club privèe... è andato sul divano. Anna... quest'uomo lavora, l'aiuta (aiutava, ok, mo si sarà rotto) la moglie nel suo lavoro, è un bravo padre, non fa mancare nulla alla famiglia, dice alla moglie che lei è quella che lui desidera... sono emersi due difetti: è poco comunicativo e fa sport. Da fucilare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, oggettivamente, se ti trovi di fronte una persona che ti dice che non sei quello che vuole... quando te l'ha detto una, due, tre volte... cambia qualcosa se una sera ti rilassi a guardare la partita? Ohi, non è mica andato in un club privèe... è andato sul divano. Anna... quest'uomo lavora, l'aiuta (aiutava, ok, mo si sarà rotto) la moglie nel suo lavoro, è un bravo padre, non fa mancare nulla alla famiglia, dice alla moglie che lei è quella che lui desidera... sono emersi due difetti: è poco comunicativo e fa sport. Da fucilare.



guarda, io non so bene come lui sia davvero (e di sport, più che farne lo guarda ), leggiamo solo le parole di lei. Però parto dal suo (di lei) disagio. Se basato su legittime aspirazioni fallite o desideri infantili non so bene (forse, un bel po' d'entrambe), ma non credo sia obbligatorio tenersi quel disagio a vita. Magari, un tentativo di distacco per vedere di fare (entrambi) il punto da fuori potrebbe essere un'idea. Magari, presentando la cosa ai figli in modo da non terrorizzarli (esiste? io questo non so). Ma se le manca l'aria, qualcosa deve provare...no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non so bene come lui sia davvero (e di sport, più che farne lo guarda ), leggiamo solo le parole di lei. Però parto dal suo (di lei) disagio. Se basato su legittime aspirazioni fallite o desideri infantili non so bene (forse, un bel po' d'entrambe), ma non credo sia obbligatorio tenersi quel disagio a vita. Magari, un tentativo di distacco per vedere di fare (entrambi) il punto da fuori potrebbe essere un'idea. Magari, presentando la cosa ai figli in modo da non terrorizzarli (esiste? io questo non so). Ma se le manca l'aria, qualcosa deve provare...no?


Ma no che va a calcetto 3 volte la settimana. Ma io parto proprio dalle parole di Maya. Alla fine della fiera... lei aveva un'idea e la realtà non la rispecchia. Non voglio mica criticarla... io se dovessi criticare qualcuno criticherei chi l'ha incoraggiata a sposarsi a 19 anni. Ma. Adesso la frittata è fatta, i buoi sono scappati e ... i cocci sono i suoi. Ci sono due bambini. Io non dico che non si debba separare. Io dico che lei ha guardato il suo matrimonio fino ad ora, secondo me, in un modo ASSAI POCO REALISTICO, e da quello che ha scritto mi pare che lei abbia moltissime aspettative... ma poco senso critico verso sè stessa. E prima di iniziare una separazione, con conseguenze che adesso non sono neppure prevedibili... perchè le reazioni le vedi al momento delle azioni... io se fossi in lei mi metterei un attimo seduta e mi chiederei DOVE HO SBAGLIATO e DOVE STO SBAGLIANDO, ma soprattutto COSA POSSO FARE per dare al mio matrimonio qualche possibilità. 
Oh... io poi sono quella che si siede sempre dalla parte del torto perchè da quella della ragione tutti i posti sono sempre occupati:singleeye:.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, oggettivamente, se ti trovi di fronte una persona che ti dice che non sei quello che vuole... quando te l'ha detto una, due, tre volte... cambia qualcosa se una sera ti rilassi a guardare la partita? Ohi, non è mica andato in un club privèe... è andato sul divano. Anna... quest'uomo lavora, l'aiuta (aiutava, ok, mo si sarà rotto) la moglie nel suo lavoro, è un bravo padre, non fa mancare nulla alla famiglia, dice alla moglie che lei è quella che lui desidera... sono emersi due difetti: è poco comunicativo e fa sport. Da fucilare.


Giovani entrambi.
Poco dialogo.
Scarsa condivisione di interessi.
Poco sesso.
Lei sesso fuori.
Lui fa sport e sta spesso fuori.............

Allora cosa? tirare così? aspettare che i figli siano adulti, e passati i 40 anni tornare sul forum per sentirsi dire se a quell'età "si è ancora in tempo" per rifarsi una vita?
Ci sono sì spesso le possibilità per migliorare una situazione, ma serve la VOLONTA' da entrambe le parti. Cioè la VOGLIA unita ad un pensiero convinto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Giovani entrambi.
> Poco dialogo.
> Scarsa condivisione di interessi.
> Poco sesso.
> ...


Che ti devo dire Duchessa... lei l'ha buttato fuori di casa e lui è tornato, dopo una settimana.Ohi.... buttato fuori da casa sua, eh? Se mio marito buttasse fuori casa ME... dubito che mi rivedrebbe.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no che va a calcetto 3 volte la settimana. Ma io parto proprio dalle parole di Maya. Alla fine della fiera... lei aveva un'idea e la realtà non la rispecchia. Non voglio mica criticarla... io se dovessi criticare qualcuno criticherei chi l'ha incoraggiata a sposarsi a 19 anni. Ma. Adesso la frittata è fatta, i buoi sono scappati e ... i cocci sono i suoi. Ci sono due bambini. Io non dico che non si debba separare. Io dico che lei ha guardato il suo matrimonio fino ad ora, secondo me, in un modo *ASSAI POCO REALISTICO*, e da quello che ha scritto mi pare che lei abbia moltissime aspettative... ma poco senso critico verso sè stessa. E prima di iniziare una separazione, con conseguenze che adesso non sono neppure prevedibili... perchè le reazioni le vedi al momento delle azioni... io se fossi in lei *mi metterei un attimo seduta e mi chiederei DOVE HO SBAGLIATO e DOVE STO SBAGLIANDO*, ma soprattutto COSA POSSO FARE per dare al mio matrimonio qualche possibilità.
> Oh... io poi sono quella che si siede sempre dalla parte del torto perchè da quella della ragione tutti i posti sono sempre occupati:singleeye:.


Questo sì. Ma forse, dico forse, farlo a "bocce ferme" potrebbe essere più efficace.



			
				Duchessa ha detto:
			
		

> Giovani entrambi.
> Poco dialogo.
> Scarsa condivisione di interessi.
> Poco sesso.
> ...




E' come se le avessimo detto: "*fatti bastare quello che non ti basta e che ti fa soffrire*. Perché hai sbagliato e mò so cavoli tuoi". Boh, 25 anni sono proprio pochi per accontentarsi. E, di nuovo, magari, co un po' di distanza riesce a guardare ciò che vive con maggior distacco e riesce a fare quello che tu, Sbri, saggiamente faresti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no che va a calcetto 3 volte la settimana.


Sorry, ricordavo male. Sarà perché metterei il calcio illegale, sia attivo che passivo :mrgreen: (e adesso, stai a vedere quanti rubini becco, eh)


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

sono andata a leggere la domanda iniziale e mi pare che maya sia stufa sia dell'attività che del marito.
non ho letto altro ma la domanda è: per il futuro dei figli che tipo di progetti pratici ha ?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono persuaso che il marito non sappia proprio nulla.
O che non riesca a "sentire" o "vedere".
Ci passai verso il 2001.

Quando nel corso di una lite mia moglie mi disse...

Ma cosa credi avevo già deciso di lasciarti.

Quella è stata una botta allo stomaco e un colpo basso che non ho dimenticato e che ha scatenato certe reazioni in me.

Ma come cazzo, io penso che vada tutto bene...
Io penso che tu mi sopporti perchè sono in un periodo di lavoro indemoniato cane...
E tu covi questi pensieri dentro di te?

Ma in quella occasione ho aperto vieppiù gli occhi e ho imparato.

Quindi che qualcuno apra gli occhi al marito di Maya.

Ovvio non mi vai più bene

Quindi ti getto nel cesso.

Logica imperante spece di certo universo femminile.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono persuaso che il marito non sappia proprio nulla.
> O che non riesca a "sentire" o "vedere".
> Ci passai verso il 2001.
> 
> ...


in effetti credo che sia una cosa che a volte  faccia franare  letteralmente la terra sotto i piedi.
però mi chiedo come posa essere possibile che si arrivi ad un punto in cui uno dei due vive in un rapporto parallelo dove tutto scorre nella normalità.
non ha voluto vedere o è stato sviato da comportamenti atti a nascondere la verità?
forse entrambi, però oggettivamente non c'è stata quella richiesta seria di aiuto e voglia di mettersi a nudo da parte di chi aveva dei disagi o sentiva delle mancanze.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti credo che sia una cosa che a volte  faccia franare  letteralmente la terra sotto i piedi.
> però mi chiedo come posa essere possibile che si arrivi ad un punto in cui uno dei due vive in un rapporto parallelo dove tutto scorre nella normalità.
> non ha voluto vedere o è stato sviato da comportamenti atti a nascondere la verità?
> forse entrambi, però oggettivamente non c'è stata quella richiesta seria di aiuto e voglia di mettersi a nudo da parte di chi aveva dei disagi o sentiva delle mancanze.


Per nulla mia cara.
Agii di conseguenza.
E non fu per nulla indolore per lei.
E mi disse: Hai vinto tu.
Io non sono un uomo "buono".

E ne ricavai questo: avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.

E scusa se è poco.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono persuaso che *il marito non sappia proprio nulla.*
> O che non riesca a "sentire" o "vedere".
> Ci passai verso il 2001.
> 
> ...


Il marito non SA nulla o non VUOLE sentire nulla?
Lei parla, ha proposto una terapia di coppia, è stata da uno psico.

Non ha detto di voler gettare nel cesso il padre dei suoi figli: ha scritto "voglio solo capire cosa voglio dalla vita - un'eventuale separazione non necessità di una chiusura dei rapporti totale, siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci.."
Si preoccupa e occupa dei figli.
Uno scossone (con le dovute cautele e attenzioni verso i figli) credo ora ci possa stare

Non mi sembra affatto dentro quel "certo universo femminile" (che peraltro comporta lo stesso "menefreghismo" dei mariti che lasciano "cantare" la moglie e intanto scopano fuori).

Io sinceramente qui vedo una donna sì ancora "giovane" ma che della "giovinezza" ha anche (oltre ai limiti) l'energia, il coraggio, la voglia di cambiare, di muoversi, di capire, ed una notevole determinazione che la protegge dal "peso" dei giudizi altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Il marito non SA nulla o non VUOLE sentire nulla?
> Lei parla, ha proposto una terapia di coppia, è stata da uno psico.
> 
> Non ha detto di voler gettare nel cesso il padre dei suoi figli: ha scritto "voglio solo capire cosa voglio dalla vita - un'eventuale separazione non necessità di una chiusura dei rapporti totale, siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci.."
> ...


SI ma capisci bene che un conto è una che dice:
Non voglio stare con mio marito perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro.
E innamorata di un altro che mi dà tutto quello che mio marito non ha mai saputo darmi ( o per egoismo o per incapacità).

Un conto è una che dice:
Non voglio più essere sposata perchè il mio matrimonio è una palla al piede.

Cioè mi pare di sentire mia moglie quando mi racconta della sua adolescenza:
14 anni.
Finita la scuola
Sbattuta in un laboratorio a fare guanti 10 ore al giorno per 4 soldi.

Dice andavo in bagno a piangere e mi dicevo, ma sarà tutta in questo bugigattolo la mia vita?


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI ma capisci bene che un conto è una che dice:
> Non voglio stare con mio marito perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro.
> E innamorata di un altro che mi dà tutto quello che mio marito non ha mai saputo darmi ( o per egoismo o per incapacità).
> 
> ...


Ritengo più valida la motivazione a "lasciare" se sostenuta dalla sensazione del matrimonio vissuto come palla al piede, meno valida del caso in cui ci si innamori per un altro. Proprio perchè non penso esista "il marito giusto" o "l'uomo giusto".
Ma
il matrimonio non può essere vissuto come una palla al piede. Il matrimonio deve essere una condizione migliore e più "ricca" del viver da soli. O perde il suo scopo.

La vita non è piena, certo, SOLO dentro un lavoro (soprattutto se non piace), nè SOLO dentro un matrimonio.
E qui casca l'asino.....
Ognuno si chieda quand'è che la vita è piena e soddisfacente...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, oggettivamente, se ti trovi di fronte una persona che ti dice che non sei quello che vuole... quando te l'ha detto una, due, tre volte... cambia qualcosa se una sera ti rilassi a guardare la partita? Ohi, non è mica andato in un club privèe... è andato sul divano. Anna... quest'uomo lavora, l'aiuta (aiutava, ok, mo si sarà rotto) la moglie nel suo lavoro, è un bravo padre, non fa mancare nulla alla famiglia, dice alla moglie che lei è quella che lui desidera... sono emersi due difetti: è poco comunicativo e fa sport. Da fucilare.


E teniamo conto che questa descrizione del marito l'ha fatta chi dice che non lo vuole. Non è la versione di lui.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E teniamo conto che questa descrizione del marito l'ha fatta chi dice che non lo vuole. Non è la versione di lui.


Diciamolo di tutti però. Anche di coloro che sono stati traditi di brutto. I punti di vista sono SEMPRE due.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Diciamolo di tutti però. Anche di coloro che sono stati traditi di brutto. I punti di vista sono SEMPRE due.


Esatto.
Lei lo descrive come un'ottima persona che è solo poco dialogante e passionale.
Per questo a tanti le motivazioni di maya son sembrate inconsistenti.
Lui si descriverebbe in modo migliore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Diciamolo di tutti però. Anche di coloro che sono stati traditi di brutto. I punti di vista sono SEMPRE due.


E grazie. Qua ne arriva uno però. Ma secondo te davvero è peggio sentirsi dire: mi sono innamorato di un altro/a e quindi voglio rompere il matrimonio... rispetto a sentirsi dire: ho sbagliato a sposarti, tu sei una brava persona ma non riuscirò mai ad amarti e a restare con te mi sembra di impazzire?
...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E grazie. Qua ne arriva uno però. Ma secondo te davvero è peggio sentirsi dire: mi sono innamorato di un altro/a e quindi voglio rompere il matrimonio... rispetto a sentirsi dire: ho sbagliato a sposarti, tu sei una brava persona ma non riuscirò mai ad amarti e a restare con te mi sembra di impazzire?
> ...


Nessuno dei due è bello.
Scegliamo la padella o la brace?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due è bello.
> Scegliamo la padella o la brace?


beh ... io tra l'aver vissuto un amore, che poi è finito ... e l'essere stato lo sbaglio di una vita per qualcuno... sarò strana io, ma scelgo la prima.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh ... io tra l'aver vissuto un amore, che poi è finito ... e l'essere stato lo sbaglio di una vita per qualcuno... sarò strana io, ma scelgo la prima.


La padella


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E grazie. Qua ne arriva uno però. Ma secondo te davvero è peggio sentirsi dire: mi sono innamorato di un altro/a e quindi voglio rompere il matrimonio... rispetto a sentirsi dire: ho sbagliato a sposarti, tu sei una brava persona ma non riuscirò mai ad amarti e a restare con te mi sembra di impazzire?
> ...


Due motivi ugualmente seri per chiudere. Ma peggiore il secondo, perchè che piaccia un'altra persona "fuori" è un fatto naturale e soggetto ad evoluzione.. Non vedo tanta possibilità di evoluzione invece quando due non si sopportano o non funzionano più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La padella


almeno nella padella... non tutto va sprecato:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> almeno nella padella... non tutto va sprecato:mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che dire se...
Siamo delusi...
Solo perchè vagheggiavamo che la vita di coppia fosse na roba
E poi scopriamo che è un'altra?

Non è una grande sfida accettare le cose per come sono e come sono?

Cioè se io avessi un miliardo al mese sarei ricco no?

Ma ho "scelto" di essere povero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E grazie. Qua ne arriva uno però. Ma secondo te davvero è peggio sentirsi dire: mi sono innamorato di un altro/a e quindi voglio rompere il matrimonio... rispetto a sentirsi dire: ho sbagliato a sposarti, tu sei una brava persona ma non riuscirò mai ad amarti e a restare con te mi sembra di impazzire?
> ...



no, è peggio sentirsi dire la seconda. MA a me pare molto più legittimo, serio, LASCIARE per la seconda piuttosto che per la prima.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che dire se...
> Siamo delusi...
> Solo perchè vagheggiavamo che la vita di coppia fosse na roba
> E poi scopriamo che è un'altra?
> ...


Ti ho appena letto in un'altra discussione dove dici che la soluzione al tradimento è diversa per ognuno.
Allora anche il matrimonio è diverso per ognuno e quel tipo di matrimonio che va bene a te è diverso da quello che va bene a me o a tebe o circe o ultimo e a ognuno di quelli che sono qui.
Quello che dice maya fa pensare a tanti che quasi nessun tipo di matrimonio le andrebbe bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Due motivi ugualmente seri per chiudere. Ma peggiore il secondo, perchè che piaccia un'altra persona "fuori" è un fatto naturale e soggetto ad evoluzione.. Non vedo tanta possibilità di evoluzione invece *quando due non si sopportano o non funzionano più*.


perfetto. Ho solo una perplessità: cosa si aspetta davvero Maya da una relazione ADULTA? Nel QUOTIDIANO. Questo vorrei capire. Perchè... se cerca la luna nel pozzo... magari deve ritararsi un attimo. Ribadisco... ci sono dei bambini e una situazione economica non florida nello specifico e neppure fuori dallo specifico. Queste sono cose concrete, eh? Forse è meglio prima decidere cosa si vuole fare... poi farlo; l'opposto mi pare azzardato.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che dire se...
> Siamo delusi...
> *Solo perchè vagheggiavamo che la vita di coppia fosse na roba
> E poi scopriamo che è un'altra?
> ...


A me lo chiedi?

Può essere una sfida.
O un errore madornale e la nostra fine.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho appena letto in un'altra discussione dove dici che la soluzione al tradimento è diversa per ognuno.
> Allora anche il matrimonio è diverso per ognuno e quel tipo di matrimonio che va bene a te è diverso da quello che va bene a me o a tebe o circe o ultimo e a ognuno di quelli che sono qui.
> Quello che dice maya fa pensare a tanti che quasi nessun tipo di matrimonio le andrebbe bene.


E io ti dico...
Perchè insistiamo sempre tanto su quello che non sta bene a noi
E non poniamo mai l'accento su quello che di noi potrebbe non stare bene all'altro?

Qualche volta guardiamo la nostra pagliuzza...no?
Insistere sempre sull'inevitabile trave dell'altro è comodo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> A me lo chiedi?
> 
> Può essere una sfida.
> O un errore madornale e la nostra fine.


Beh sappiamo che le chiavi servono a dare il nome alle note...
La vedo un po' dura ostinarsi a suonare in chiave di do...na parte scritta in chiave di fa...
La vedo un po' dura scrivere per orchestra senza sapere che ci sono nei fiati strumenti traspositori...per cui è scritto che so SIb...e il clarinetto in realtà...ohibò suona do.

Vedi una volta tuonava il frate dall'altare...
Pensate a questo giovane che sceglie una fanciulla tra milioni e milioni e tutta la vita con virtù eroica sta con lei...
E lì sull'organo il mio amico Woody che mi fa...
Ma quale scelta...

Togliamo le ciompe, le storte, le gobbe, le antipatiche, le iene...ecc..ecc..ecc..
E soprattutto conte togliamo tutte quelle che non ce la danno manco morte...che ci resta?

Teniamoci stretta quella che abbiamo va...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> *Il marito non SA nulla o non VUOLE sentire nulla?
> *Lei parla, ha proposto una terapia di coppia, è stata da uno psico.
> 
> Non ha detto di voler gettare nel cesso il padre dei suoi figli: ha scritto *"voglio solo capire cosa voglio dalla vita - *un'eventuale separazione non necessità di una chiusura dei rapporti totale, siamo sempre in tempo per riappacificarci.."
> ...


del marito è inutile che ci chiediamo perché non è dato leggere la sua versione.
che una giovane donna dica dopo due figli "voglio _solo_  capire cosa voglio dalla vita" è grave, molto grave , secondo me.
non ti puoi permettere di sperimentare al prezzo dell'equilibrio e della serenità di due bambini.valuti bene, parli allo sfinimento con tuo marito e* decidi .
*priorità assoluta il futuro di collaborazione assicurata tra padre e madre a  prescindere dalle loro future unioni


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> del marito è inutile che ci chiediamo perché non è dato leggere la sua versione.
> che una giovane donna dica dopo due figli "voglio _solo_  capire cosa voglio dalla vita" è grave, molto grave , secondo me.
> non ti puoi permettere di sperimentare al prezzo dell'equilibrio e della serenità di due bambini.valuti bene, parli allo sfinimento con tuo marito e* decidi .
> *priorità assoluta il futuro di collaborazione assicurata tra padre e madre a  prescindere dalle loro future unioni


Non è grave...
E' dura lavorare e tirare su due figli...
Non siamo in un tribunale a misurare le azioni delle persone...

Non è grave...
E' dura...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è grave...
> E' dura lavorare e tirare su due figli...
> Non siamo in un tribunale a misurare le azioni delle persone...
> 
> ...


ma và?
certo che è dura ,da soli di più, se è per quello.
poi se ti pare squilibrata una posizione poniti dalla parte che ritieni "debole" ma non fare tu il processo di chi processa ogni santa volta.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

perché possiamo anche fare quelli sempre belli aperti mentalmente, tanto comprensivi con le debolezze umane e tutto è relativo, machenesappiamo noi...
ma questi figli non è che che li abbia fatti lo spirito santo e possa pensarci lui mentre noi sperimentiamo le gioie della vita adrenalinica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché possiamo anche fare quelli sempre belli aperti mentalmente, tanto comprensivi con le debolezze umane e tutto è relativo, machenesappiamo noi...
> ma questi figli non è che che li abbia fatti lo spirito santo e possa pensarci lui mentre noi sperimentiamo le gioie della vita adrenalinica.


ma, scusa (esulando dall'autrice del 3D), da genitori separati si è necessariamente genitori peggiori?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ti dico...
> Perchè insistiamo sempre tanto su quello che non sta bene a noi
> E non poniamo mai l'accento su quello che di noi potrebbe non stare bene all'altro?
> 
> ...


E io che ho detto?
Che ognuno ha una sua idea e che la tua realtà può essere diversa dalla mia ma anche da quella di qualsiasi altra coppia.
Scritto così sembriamo noi una coppia :mrgreen: con qualche difficoltà di comunicazione :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> Che ognuno ha una sua idea e che la tua realtà può essere diversa dalla mia ma anche da quella di qualsiasi altra coppia.
> Scritto così sembriamo noi una coppia :mrgreen: con qualche difficoltà di comunicazione :rotfl:


no, chiedevo a Minerva la ragione della rigidità (che a me sembra che) c'è nei suoi commenti in questo 3D.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma, scusa (esulando dall'autrice del 3D), da genitori separati si è necessariamente genitori peggiori?


non mi sono spiegata:
 sono sfavorevole ad una decisione  temporanea "per sperimentare"  ; se si decide per la separazione si proceda.



ovviamente dopo aver bene ponderato e parlato con l'altro elemento della coppia: il padre


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, chiedevo a Minerva la ragione della rigidità (che a me sembra che) c'è nei suoi commenti in questo 3D.


Forse hai sbagliato quote.
Io rispondevo al contepinceton.
Credo che si tenda a uniformarsi nei giudizi rafforzandosi.
In questo caso il motivo per cui ha scritto era uno schiarimento legale per l'edicola. Poi ha spiegato cosa non va nel suo matrimonio e a molti è sembrato che erano cose poco gravi.
Anche tu avrai un'idea di matrimonio diversa da altri e capisci i suoi problemi. Altri no.
Tu sei sposata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

*non so se avete notato*

... ma ultimamente l'editor fa casini con i quote.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata:
> sono sfavorevole ad una decisione  temporanea "per sperimentare"  ; se si decide per la separazione si proceda.
> 
> 
> ...



Ho capito. Ma non pensi che ci possa essere la possibilità di usare la separazione (non il divorzio) proprio come un modo di riflettere, dal di fuori, sulla situazione, come scritto da altre?. Un modo di far chiarezza con sé stessi, specie in un momento di grande confusione emotiva?


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

sì, quando si parla di minori sono rigida.pare un particolare trascurabile questo dei figli che una si porta appresso, ma non è la stessa cosa che essere soli e decidere per se stessi, no.
è una responsabilità che ti sei preso al momento in cui hai deciso di farli nascere e da lì lorpo sono la tua priorità sempre.
ovviamente non è detto che questo debba costringerti a vivere con un uomo con il quale tu non stai bene, soltanto prima di intraprendere un passo che inevitabilmente condizionerà la loro vita per sempre , tu hai il dovere di vagliare, ponderare, confrontarti, capire , maturare...arrivando ad una separazione che possa tutelarli da ogni punto di vista.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, chiedevo a Minerva la ragione della rigidità (che a me sembra che) c'è nei suoi commenti in questo 3D.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai sbagliato quote.
> Io rispondevo al contepinceton.
> Credo che si tenda a uniformarsi nei giudizi rafforzandosi.
> In questo caso il motivo per cui ha scritto era uno schiarimento legale per l'edicola. Poi ha spiegato cosa non va nel suo matrimonio e a molti è sembrato che erano cose poco gravi.
> ...


yes, Brunetta, Sorry. D'altronde, io e te come coppia non eravamo troppo credibili :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma non pensi che ci possa essere la possibilità di usare la separazione (non il divorzio) proprio come un modo di riflettere, dal di fuori, sulla situazione, come scritto da altre?. Un modo di far chiarezza con sé stessi, specie in un momento di grande confusione emotiva?


se uno non ha figli può provare tutte le combinazioni possibili... se hai figli...no. Le prove si fanno solo sulla propria pelle, per me.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> yes, Brunetta, Sorry. D'altronde, io e te come coppia non eravamo troppo credibili :mrgreen:


Non si sa mai:carneval:.
Neanche col contepinceton... il più delle volte non lo capisco :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, quando si parla di minori sono rigida.pare un particolare trascurabile questo dei figli che una si porta appresso, ma non è la stessa cosa che essere soli e decidere per se stessi, no.
> è una responsabilità che ti sei preso al momento in cui hai deciso di farli nascere e da lì lorpo sono la tua priorità sempre.
> ovviamente non è detto che questo debba costringerti a vivere con un uomo con il quale tu non stai bene, soltanto prima di intraprendere un passo che inevitabilmente condizionerà la loro vita per sempre , tu hai il dovere di vagliare, ponderare, confrontarti, capire , maturare...arrivando ad una separazione che possa tutelarli da ogni punto di vista.



Ho capito. Io non ho figli, non ho idea di quanto sia difficile non disorientarli "agendo", "vivendo" per un po' una situazione transitoria (tipo un genitore in una casa e uno in un'altra). Chiedevo per capire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei sposata?


No, no, sono allergica. E non riprodotta. :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

due bambini piccoli hanno bisogno di equilibrio e stabilità; sarebbe stato un gran bene che maya capisse prima di metterli al mondo che cosa volesse dalla vita.
ok, ha sbagliato e non possiamo tornare indietro...ma non è che a pagare il prezzo della sua immaturità debbano essere loro.
un minimo di sacrificio nell'aspettare e valutare le cose per bene mi pare il minimo. 





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho capito. Io non ho figli, non ho idea di quanto sia difficile non disorientarli "agendo", "vivendo" per un po' una situazione transitoria (*tipo un genitore in una casa e uno in un'altra*). Chiedevo per capire.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma non pensi che ci possa essere la possibilità di usare la separazione (non il divorzio) proprio come un modo di riflettere, dal di fuori, sulla situazione, come scritto da altre?. Un modo di far chiarezza con sé stessi, specie in un momento di grande confusione emotiva?


Quello che voglio fare io usare la separazioe cm un momento d riiflessiioe 
E x i figli voglio far capire a tutti che penso d nn poterli far vivere meglio se io sn felice nn verranno abbandonati ma anzi con lui s e' gia parlato x il loro bene noi nn ci faremo la guerra.... anzi


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> due bambini piccoli hanno bisogno di equilibrio e stabilità; sarebbe stato un gran bene che maya capisse prima di metterli al mondo che cosa volesse dalla vita.
> ok, ha sbagliato e non possiamo tornare indietro...ma non è che a pagare il prezzo della sua immaturità debbano essere loro.
> un minimo di sacrificio nell'aspettare e valutare le cose per bene mi pare il minimo.



beh, che le scelte di Maya, così come le ha raccontate, siano state avventate e superficiali glielo abbiamo detto tutti, chi più gentilmente chi meno. A questo punto, però, come procedere? Sulla carta credo che il tuo pensiero non faccia una piega. Nella realtà non so: se una cosa non la si capisce bene da sotto o da dentro, allontanandosene tanto da vederne la sagoma tutta, forse aiuta, per qualcuno. Forse, dico forse (zero esperienze, lo sai) qualche modo per provare un pò di distanza senza devastare i figlioletti si può trovare...questo, dicevo.
Perché sai, l'abnegazione non è detto che sia una bella dote. A 25 poi, improbabile. Per quello che ho letto di Maya, poi, ancor più improbabile...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Quello che voglio fare io usare la separazioe cm un momento d riiflessiioe
> E x i figli voglio far capire a tutti che penso d nn poterli far vivere meglio *se io sn felice nn verranno abbandonat*i ma anzi con lui s e' gia parlato x il loro bene noi nn ci faremo la guerra.... anzi


e meno male.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no che va a calcetto 3 volte la settimana. Ma io parto proprio dalle parole di Maya. Alla fine della fiera... lei aveva un'idea e la realtà non la rispecchia. Non voglio mica criticarla... io se dovessi criticare qualcuno criticherei chi l'ha incoraggiata a sposarsi a 19 anni. Ma. Adesso la frittata è fatta, i buoi sono scappati e ... i cocci sono i suoi. Ci sono due bambini. Io non dico che non si debba separare. Io dico che lei ha guardato il suo matrimonio fino ad ora, secondo me, in un modo ASSAI POCO REALISTICO, e da quello che ha scritto mi. pare che lei abbia moltissime aspettative... ma poco senso critico verso sè stessa. E prima di iniziare una separazione, con conseguenze che adesso non sono neppure prevedibili... perchè le reazioni le vedi al momento delle azioni... io se fossi in lei mi metterei un attimo seduta e mi chiederei DOVE HO SBAGLIATO e DOVE STO SBAGLIANDO, ma soprattutto COSA POSSO FARE per dare al mio matrimonio qualche possibilità.
> Oh... io poi sono quella che si siede sempre dalla parte del torto perchè da quella della ragione tutti i posti sono sempre occupati:singleeye:.


Doveho sbagliato   a sposarmi troppo presto


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, che le scelte di Maya, così come le ha raccontate, siano state avventate e superficiali glielo abbiamo detto tutti, chi più gentilmente chi meno. A questo punto, però, come procedere? Sulla carta credo che il tuo pensiero non faccia una piega. Nella realtà non so: se una cosa non la si capisce bene da sotto o da dentro, allontanandosene tanto da vederne la sagoma tutta, forse aiuta, per qualcuno. Forse, dico forse (zero esperienze, lo sai) qualche modo per provare un pò di distanza senza devastare i figlioletti si può trovare...questo, dicevo.
> *Perché sai, l'abnegazione *non è detto che sia una bella dote. A 25 poi, improbabile. Per quello che ho letto di Maya, poi, ancor più improbabile...


scusa ma parli per preconcetti o mi leggi?
no, perché non mi pare di aver scritto che lei deve rimanere a vita in un matrimonio che le sta stretto, deve solo avere giudizio dato che ha messo al mondo 2 figli .
anzi hanno, lei e il marito e come genitori devono arrivare al punto con la testa sul collo, bon


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Doveho sbagliato a sposarmi troppo presto


acqua passata non macina più. Eri una ragazzina, ma adesso non lo sei più. Adesso sei una madre, una donna. Riparti da qui.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> due bambini piccoli hanno bisogno di equilibrio e stabilità; sarebbe stato un gran bene che maya capisse prima di metterli al mondo che cosa volesse dalla vita.
> ok, ha sbagliato e non possiamo tornare indietro...ma non è che a pagare il prezzo della sua immaturità debbano essere loro.
> un minimo di sacrificio nell'aspettare e valutare le cose per bene mi pare il minimo.


E un anno che valuto...xke e un anno che siamo cosi...ora sono solo piu decisa a separarmi xke cm ripeto voglio sapere cosa dev fare


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma, scusa (esulando dall'autrice del 3D), da genitori separati si è necessariamente genitori peggiori?


Non si è genitori peggiori, succede però che anche nelle migliori coppie separate, i figli vengono inevitabilmente sballottati da una casa all'altra, sempre nei fine settimana, devono farsi lo zaino, cercare di non dimenticare niente, e quando capita che il padre trovi un altra, devono andare bene anche a lei, in questi giorni si è separato un mio amico, dopo dieci anni di convivenza, già separato, perchè lei non sopportava più suo figlio, un ragazzo buono, tranquillo, ma vivo, che respira che parla, e a lei dava fastidio, come le aveva dato fastidio in agosto quando lui lo aveva portato con loro in ferie, e pensare che il figlio andava da loro ogni due settimane, figuriamoci se avesse dovuto viverci sempre.

Questa è una delle tante cose che capitano ai ragazzi figli di genitori separati.

Quando poi i genitori per mille motivi finiscono per abitare lontani, si aggiunge lo stress del viaggio, e magari subentra l'intransigenza dell'altra della puntualità nel riportare i banbini a casa (capitato anche quello ad amica), le discussioni per le varie feste ricorrenze cresime comunioni, matrimoni, di tutto di più, quindi i motivi di discussioni aumentano, anche nelle migliori coppie, figuriamo in altre.

Una mia ex-cognata è arrivata a mettersi fuori dalla porto del negozio dell'ex marito e chiedere gli scontrini ai clienti che uscivano, per ottenere il divorzio lui ha cambiato sei o sette avvocati, speso una fortuna, e ancora pochi mesi fa, con un solo diglio di trent'anni, ancora discussioni in tribunale. Sembra incredibile ma è la verità.

Non parliamo poi quando i soldi scarseggiano.

Voglio vederla Maya gestirsi da sola i due figli e l'edicola, se adesso ricorre agli psicofarmaci dopo sarà molto peggio.

A meno che non decida di lasciare i figli al marito!

In questo caso il trauma sarà tutto dei figli, lo ha fatto una nipote di mio marito, lei vive all'estero e i due bambini, due maschi, a Milano con il padre, purtroppo noi non li abbiamo più visti, e mi dispiace.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma parli per preconcetti o mi leggi?
> no, perché non mi pare di aver scritto che lei deve rimanere a vita in un matrimonio che le sta stretto, deve solo avere giudizio dato che ha messo al mondo 2 figli .
> anzi hanno, lei e il marito e come genitori devono arrivare al punto con la testa sul collo, bon



non mi riferivo solo a te, con l'abnegazione! Comunque, rimane che la maturità non la si può improvvisare. Meglio una separazione di prova che un divorzio avventato, no? Se NON SA bene cosa fare, meglio che ci RIFLETTA a suo modo piuttosto che dirle che lo deve SAPERE. E chiederle si saperlo prima di ogni altro passo è come dirle di sopportare ora (per i figli) una situazione nella quale lei ora non sta bene. Se non è abnegazione, è simile, a me pare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> E un anno che valuto...xke e un anno che siamo cosi...ora sono solo piu decisa *a separarmi xke cm ripeto voglio sapere cosa dev fare*


ecco. Ma sarebbe meglio che tu PRIMA sapessi cosa devi fare e DOPO ti separassi.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> acqua passata non macina più. Eri una ragazzina, ma adesso non lo sei più. Adesso sei una madre, una donna. Riparti da qui.


Mamma e donna? Riparto da qui????  Facendo cosa??nn crediate che sia facile? Non lo e anzi e tutto un infernooooooo ma o sooffro e resto col marito o rinuncio. A lui. ????sn in sicilia dai miei x riflettere qualche gg sn arrivata stamani . Mi mancano i miei figli da morire ma nn mi manca lui,


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Ma sarebbe meglio che tu PRIMA sapessi cosa devi fare e DOPO ti separassi.


E' questo che mi chiedo. Ma siete tutti sicuri? La separazione mica è una situazione permanente! Ti allontani, ci pensi, soppesi, decidi. No? Se in mezzo a una situazione non capisci, prova ad uscirne per vedere se la capisci meglio, no? A me non sembra da matti. Ci sarà pur un modo per il quale i figli non soffrano, credo. Spero.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Ma sarebbe meglio che tu PRIMA sapessi cosa devi fare e DOPO ti separassi.


So che voglio stare sola adesso questo so.... nn. So altro !!! Sto male .ho l ansia ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non mi riferivo solo a te, con l'abnegazione! Comunque, rimane che la maturità non la si può improvvisare. Meglio una separazione di prova che un divorzio avventato, no? Se NON SA bene cosa fare, meglio che ci RIFLETTA a suo modo piuttosto che dirle che lo deve SAPERE. E chiederle si saperlo prima di ogni altro passo è come dirle di sopportare ora una situazione nella quale lei ora non sta bene. Se non è *abnegazione*, è simile, a me pare.


E' assumersi le proprie responsabilità. E' dura per tutti fare scelte... sapendo che dopo non puoi tornare indietro... ma quando ti ci trovi, chini la testa, scegli dove andare al bivio e tiri il carro. E in ogni caso... l'abnegazione verso i propri figli, secondo me è un obbligo.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> So che voglio stare sola adesso questo so.... nn. So altro !!! *Sto male* .ho l ansia ...


hai già consultato un medico e uno psicologo?
magari due gravidanze ravvicinate ti hanno  stressata


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' assumersi le proprie responsabilità. E' dura per tutti fare scelte... sapendo che dopo non puoi tornare indietro... ma quando ti ci trovi, chini la testa, scegli dove andare al bivio e tiri il carro. E in ogni caso... l'abnegazione verso i propri figli, secondo me è un obbligo.



ma perché sempre solo questo AUT AUT? Una pausa di riflessione è così disgustosa per voi? Scusate, ma non ci arrivo. Sembra che preferiate un errore a un dubbio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' questo che mi chiedo. Ma siete tutti sicuri? La separazione mica è una situazione permanente! Ti allontani, ci pensi, soppesi, decidi. No? Se in mezzo a una situazione non capisci, prova ad uscirne per vedere se la capisci meglio, no? A me non sembra da matti. Ci sarà pur un modo per il quale i figli non soffrano, credo. Spero.


Piacerebbe anche a me che ci fosse. Ma la separazione dei genitori è uno sconvolgimento. Per questo, quando si decide una separazione, bisogna essere SICURI di quello che si fa. I figli poi si adattano... ma ci vuole tempo, perchè devono trovare nuove sicurezze, nuovi equilibri. A quel punto sconvolgere ancora tutto... è pesante per loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Mamma e donna? Riparto da qui???? Facendo cosa??nn crediate che sia facile? Non lo e anzi e tutto un infernooooooo ma o sooffro e resto col marito o rinuncio. A lui. ????sn in sicilia dai miei x riflettere qualche gg sn arrivata stamani . Mi mancano i miei figli da morire ma nn mi manca lui,


SI'! sei una mamma e sei una donna. Ti piace? meglio! Non ti piace? Vedi di fartelo piacere... perchè è quello che sei. Lo so bene che non è facile... guarda caso sono mamma e donna pure io...
Approfitta di questi giorni per mettere in ordine le idee su cosa fare del lavoro, fatti i conti per bene di entrate e uscite, fatti consigliare.... ai tuoi l'hai detto?


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' questo che mi chiedo. Ma siete tutti sicuri? La separazione mica è una situazione permanente! Ti allontani, ci pensi, soppesi, decidi. No? Se in mezzo a una situazione non capisci, prova ad uscirne per vedere se la capisci meglio, no? A me non sembra da matti. Ci sarà pur un modo per il quale i figli non soffrano, credo. Spero.



Se viene fatto tutto in maniera civile nn soffrono all inizio  sara dura spiegare a quella d 4 anni  il xke forse quuello d 2 soffre meno (scusate gli errori sn col tablet)  io so solo che sto da. Cani adesso..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché sempre solo questo AUT AUT? Una pausa di riflessione è così disgustosa per voi? Scusate, ma non ci arrivo. Sembra che preferiate un errore a un dubbio...


Secondo te due bambini piccoli... 'pausa di riflessione' lo assimilano? Stiamo parlando di vedere uscire papà da casa... cambiare vita... abitudini... sempre che vada tutto liscio. Immagino che un periodo di separazione per riflettere non sia una settimana... un mese...


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai già consultato un medico e uno psicologo?
> magari due gravidanze ravvicinate ti hanno  stressata


Si l ho fatto cmq devanda ci sentiamo grazie a tutti dei consigli a dop


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Si l ho fatto cmq devanda ci sentiamo grazie a tutti dei consigli a dop


cia, sta ben


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo te due bambini piccoli... 'pausa di riflessione' lo assimilano? Stiamo parlando di vedere uscire papà da casa... cambiare vita... abitudini... sempre che vada tutto liscio. Immagino che un periodo di separazione per riflettere non sia una settimana... un mese...



Non ho detto che debbano assimilarlo nel suo significato adulto. Ma, magari, con un po di accorgimenti (vedere entrambi i genitori sempre, etc etc) potrebbero non esserne devastati. Perché, in casa, adesso, credi che ci sia un clima rose e fiori? IL divorzio è una batosta incredibile, specie poi se la madre o il padre vanno a km e km di distanza. Una separazione, transitoria, potrebbe (dico: potrebbe), se gestita oculatamente di comune accordo, essere il minore dei mali. Credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debbano assimilarlo nel suo significato adulto. Ma, magari, con un po di accorgimenti (vedere entrambi i genitori sempre, etc etc) potrebbero non esserne devastati. Perché, in casa, adesso, credi che ci sia un clima rose e fiori? IL divorzio è una batosta incredibile, specie poi se la madre o il padre vanno a km e km di distanza. Una separazione, transitoria, potrebbe (dico: potrebbe), se gestita *oculatamente *di comune accordo, essere il minore dei mali. Credo.


brava.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debbano assimilarlo nel suo significato adulto. Ma, magari, con un po di accorgimenti (vedere entrambi i genitori sempre, etc etc) potrebbero non esserne devastati. Perché, in casa, adesso, credi che ci sia un clima rose e fiori? IL divorzio è una batosta incredibile, specie poi se la madre o il padre vanno a km e km di distanza. Una separazione, transitoria, potrebbe (dico: potrebbe), se gestita oculatamente di comune accordo, essere il minore dei mali. Credo.


Concordo.
Anche perchè mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa che era persa nelle mie memorie.
COrreva l'anno 1971.
Eravamo tre bambini piccoli.
Mia madre era stufa agra e ogni sera si sfogava con mio padre e diceva basta io torno dai miei.
Lui per tutta risposta se ne tornava a lavorare dalla sua amante: l'officina.

Poi avvenne che mio padre andò per due mesi all'ospedale per una grave crisi reumatica.

Dalla sera alla mattina mia madre provò nelle sue carni cos'era la sua vita senza mio padre.

Arrivò Natale e io ero incazzato perchè non c'era albero, nè presepe, e dicevo a mia madre...visto sei una buona a nulla...

Da quando mio padre tornò non la sentii mai più osare fare certi discorsi.

Dopo anni ho capito che la lite era così.
Ecco, alla domenica, le mogli degli operai sono a spasso, e invece tu sei pieno di debiti e lavori pure la domenica, per quel casso di attività che ti sei piantato.

Ma è anche vero, signori miei, che mia madre non ha MAI lavorato in vita sua, e la nostra famiglia ha goduto di un benessere maggiore delle famiglie operaie.

Ma anche mia madre cercava la "poesia" del matrimonio.

Per mio padre, una volta sfamato moglie e figli, il suo dovere era fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo te due bambini piccoli... 'pausa di riflessione' lo assimilano? Stiamo parlando di vedere uscire papà da casa... cambiare vita... abitudini... sempre che vada tutto liscio. Immagino che un periodo di separazione per riflettere non sia una settimana... un mese...


Beh per esempio.
Dei miei amici usarono la scusa che lui doveva andare a lavorare un anno in USA.

Dopo un anno decisero il da farsi.

Ma ricordiamoci sempre che se ci mettiamo davanti agli occhi un nylon rosso, vediamo il mondo rosso.

Maya...la fai pì grossa di quello che è.
Pensaci bene con le soluzioni nello slittamento nell'etica.

Ma prova a stare senza di lui.
E cosa farai se poi ti ritroverai al punto di partenza?

Sei pronta ad accettare che il problema è che magari sei solo immatura e stanca di portare avanti certe responsabilità che magari altre donne rimandano ad altre età?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh per esempio.
> Dei miei amici usarono la scusa che lui doveva andare a lavorare un anno in USA.
> 
> Dopo un anno decisero il da farsi.
> ...


e non ci sarebbe mica niente di male, eh? Lei la spensieratezza che si deve vivere in gioventù non l'ha vissuta... è normalissimo che le manchi. Ma partendo da una consapevolezza del genere... magari certe cose le vedrebbe diversamente.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya intanto deve curarsi perché per me ha un po' di depressione e di stress psicofisico.due gravidanze e due bimbi piccoli sono tosti da gestire per una giovane donna che deve ancora capire bene cosa sia un matrimonio , figurarsi la maternità doppia con la responsabilità e la fatica che ne conseguono.
 e in queste condizioni le sembra anche tutto complicato e grigio, si sente soffocare e non vede l'ora di uscirne per respirare .





ps perché ho la faccina con l'elemetto


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> maya intanto deve curarsi perché per me ha un po' di depressione e di stress psicofisico.due gravidanze e due bimbi piccoli sono tosti da gestire per una giovane donna che deve ancora capire bene cosa sia un matrimonio , figurarsi la maternità doppia con la responsabilità e la fatica che ne conseguono.
> e in queste condizioni le sembra anche tutto complicato e grigio, *si sente soffocare e non vede l'ora di uscirne per respirare* .


Io così me la immagino. Sarà che ho un cuore di latta, ma la abbraccerei, questa giovane donna/mamma delusa spaventata e triste.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' questo che mi chiedo. Ma siete tutti sicuri? La separazione mica è una situazione permanente! Ti allontani, ci pensi, soppesi, decidi. No? Se in mezzo a una situazione non capisci, prova ad uscirne per vedere se la capisci meglio, no? A me non sembra da matti. *Ci sarà pur un modo per il quale i figli non soffrano*, credo. Spero.


Molti figli soffrono.
Il fatto è che qui si parla di sofferenza per forza scontata in caso di separazione.
Non si parla di:
genitori che stanno via fisicamente per lavoro mesi/anni (ma il quel caso l'assenza è considerata ok..)
genitori che sono presenti col corpo ma mentalmente assenti 
genitori che vivono i figli come un intralcio e non vedono l'ora di scaricarli da qualche parte/qualcuno
genitori che avvelenano i figli col veleno del loro malumore/rancore/ di coppia (e qui i danni sono allucinanti)
genitori onnipresenti assillanti che castrano i figli con pressioni/aspettative ininterrotte

TUTTI questi sono "cattivi" genitori
non per la loro situazione "civile", ma per la mancanza di attenzione/amorevolezza/impegno

Io conosco un quantità di situazioni come quelle sopra elencate, e conosco anche genitori separati/divorziati che hanno una cura e un'amorevolezza coi figli commovente.

TUTTO è possibile in TUTTE le situazioni "civili" possibili. Non diamo per scontato che il dolore arrivi per forza solo dove ci aspettiamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io così me la immagino. Sarà che ho un cuore di latta, ma la abbraccerei, questa giovane donna/mamma delusa spaventata e triste.


Invece io la sgrido... perchè non faccia cazzate. Ci si prova... poi come dicevo l'altro giorno... ognuno deve sbatterci il muso da solo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Molti figli soffrono.
> Il fatto è che qui si parla di sofferenza per forza scontata in caso di separazione.
> Non si parla di:
> genitori che stanno via fisicamente per lavoro mesi/anni (ma il quel caso l'assenza è considerata ok..)
> ...



Quanto lo penso anche io! E quanti ne vedo anche io, in un senso e nell'altro...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece io la sgrido... perchè non faccia cazzate. Ci si prova... poi come dicevo l'altro giorno... ognuno deve sbatterci il muso da solo.



Sì, ma cavolo, fra Daniele prima e tu e Minerva poi l'avete massacrata...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io così me la immagino. Sarà che ho un cuore di latta, ma la abbraccerei, questa giovane donna/mamma delusa spaventata e triste.


sì perché quei due angioletti di due e quattro anni con una madre triste?
speriamo che con loro lei abbia la forza di sorridere e giocare


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì, ma cavolo, fra Daniele prima e tu e Minerva *poi l'avete massacrata*...


fossero questi i massacri.
lo spero per lei


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece io la sgrido... perchè non faccia cazzate.* Ci si prova..*. poi come dicevo l'altro giorno... ognuno deve sbatterci il muso da solo.


Ovvio che ci si prova. Ma ora ditele come. Perchè finora ho solo sentito dire di guardare le partite e di mettersi qualche abito provocante. Dalla psico c'è stata. Lui terapia non ne vuole fare.
Avanti.... dite voi cosa altro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì perché quei due angioletti di due e quattro anni con una madre triste?
> speriamo che con loro lei abbia la forza di sorridere e giocare



E come non quotarti, stavolta? E' che l'infelicità è brutta per tutti, e si riverbera su tutti. Un modo per diminuirla ci deve essere...


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì perché quei due angioletti di due e quattro anni con una madre triste?
> speriamo che con loro lei abbia la forza di sorridere e giocare


Dai forza, anche tu. Consigli concreti.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Molti figli soffrono.
> Il fatto è che qui si parla di sofferenza per forza scontata in caso di separazione.
> Non si parla di:
> genitori che stanno via fisicamente per lavoro mesi/anni (ma il quel caso l'assenza è considerata ok..)
> ...


prendiamo atto di tutto.

 quindi dolore generale giustifica comportamenti superficiali?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ovvio che ci si prova. Ma ora ditele come. Perchè finora ho solo sentito dire di guardare le partite e di mettersi qualche abito provocante. Dalla psico c'è stata. Lui terapia non ne vuole fare.
> Avanti.... dite voi cosa altro.



No, le è stato detto anche che è una ragazzina immatura e egoista; che vede solo i sbagli di lui e non i propri, che solo pretende e nulla dà, che ha gli occhi a cuoricino che nulla hanno a che fare con la vita vera. Che deve sapere prima cosa fare, nessun tentativo mai. Che ha voluto la bicicletta e ora deve pedalare, i buoi sono scappati e deve scegliere il bivio. Cazzo, io ho fatto un decimo delle cazzate di Maya, ma a sentirmi dire la metà di questi rimproveri mi sarei sentita polverizzata...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dai forza, anche tu. Consigli concreti.


tu pensa per te


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu pensa per te


Sì certo! Ora mi faccio un the. Col dolcetto! Vuoi favorire?


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sì certo! Ora mi faccio un the. Col dolcetto! Vuoi favorire?


io ho suggerito di curarsi per affrontare meglio la situazione, non ho capito il tuo consiglio qual è stato.


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, anche se qui risulto l'unica voce fuori dal coro.
> L'unica cosa: Priorità alla vicinanza di entrambi 2 genitori ai vostri figli, e ad una concordia con tuo marito, per cercare di vivere la situazione serenamente.
> Le separazioni sono fatte apposta per scoprire se ci sono gli estremi per una riconciliazione, per capire e capirsi "dal di fuori".
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> io ho suggerito di curarsi per affrontare meglio la situazione, non ho capito il tuo consiglio qual è stato.


V. nel post sopra la mia risposta.

Tu dici curarsi? Come?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, no, sono allergica. E non riprodotta. :singleeye:


Forse hai aspetttive realistiche :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> V. nel post sopra la mia risposta.
> 
> Tu dici curarsi? Come?


come si curano le depressioni?
medico di base e psicologo.farmaci e analisi.
coccole da mamma se c'è .aiuto con i bambini ...vitamine, integratori....


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si curano le depressioni?
> medico di base e psicologo.farmaci e analisi.
> coccole da mamma se c'è .aiuto con i bambini ...vitamine, integratori....


Siamo proprio agli antipodi.
Non che avessi dubbi prima:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si curano le depressioni?
> medico di base e psicologo.farmaci e analisi.
> coccole da mamma se c'è .aiuto con i bambini ...vitamine, integratori....



Facile a dirsi ...meno facile da applicare...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Siamo proprio agli antipodi.
> Non che avessi dubbi prima:mrgreen:


come mai?


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, le è stato detto anche che è una ragazzina immatura e egoista; che vede solo i sbagli di lui e non i propri, che solo pretende e nulla dà, che ha gli occhi a cuoricino che nulla hanno a che fare con la vita vera. Che deve sapere prima cosa fare, nessun tentativo mai. Che ha voluto la bicicletta e ora deve pedalare, i buoi sono scappati e deve scegliere il bivio. Cazzo, io ho fatto un decimo delle cazzate di Maya, ma a sentirmi dire la metà di questi rimproveri mi sarei sentita polverizzata...


Forse mi sbaglio, ma non credo, è entrata qui dicendo che cornificava il marito ogni due per tre, felice di farlo, senza nessun pentimento verso di lui e verso i figli, inoltre dopo il lavoro lui andava pure ad aiutarla in edicola, immagino mandando lei a casa dai bambini, dove trovasse lei il tempo per tradirlo per me è un mistero, pensando a quando avevo  le bambine piccole e un lavoro a tempo pieno, comunque sembrava felice e soddisfatta di fare sesso fuori campo, quindi che consigli si può dare?  Se con tutti gli uomi che ha frequentato dopo il matrimonio, nessuno le si è affezionato e lei a nessuno, non si può neppure illuderla che tutto sarà facile dopo la separazione, oltre al fatto che non avrà più il suo aiuto materiale.

Potrebbe cominciare a chiedere al marito di andarsene, aspettanto a rivolgersi al tribunale, e visto che la crisi incombe, informarla che ci si può separare senza avvocato, i moduli si trovano nei siti dei vari tribunali, e te le cavi con 37 euro di marche da bollo, l'importante è essere d'accordo in due, prima però prova a vivere sola almeno sei mesi con i tuoi bambini ed il tuo lavoro, vedrai che la poesia sarà diversa da come la immagini.

Poi separati, se ti andrà di farlo e se tuo marito sarà ancora dello stesso parere, o magari deciderà lui per te.


----------



## Gian (14 Dicembre 2012)

*messaggi di servizio*

piccolo MP per "devastata".:up:
scusate , buona serata a tutti e in particolare a chi è sotto i fiocchi di neve.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, ma non credo, è entrata qui dicendo che cornificava il marito ogni due per tre, felice di farlo, senza nessun pentimento verso di lui e verso i figli, inoltre dopo il lavoro lui andava pure ad aiutarla in edicola, immagino mandando lei a casa dai bambini, dove trovasse lei il tempo per tradirlo per me è un mistero, pensando a quando avevo  le bambine piccole e un lavoro a tempo pieno, comunque sembrava felice e soddisfatta di fare sesso fuori campo, quindi che consigli si può dare?  Se con tutti gli uomi che ha frequentato dopo il matrimonio, nessuno le si è affezionato e lei a nessuno, non si può neppure illuderla che tutto sarà facile dopo la separazione, oltre al fatto che non avrà più il suo aiuto materiale.
> 
> Potrebbe cominciare a chiedere al marito di andarsene, aspettanto a rivolgersi al tribunale, e visto che la crisi incombe, informarla che ci si può separare senza avvocato, i moduli si trovano nei siti dei vari tribunali, e te le cavi con 37 euro di marche da bollo, l'importante è essere d'accordo in due, prima però prova a vivere sola almeno sei mesi con i tuoi bambini ed il tuo lavoro, vedrai che la poesia sarà diversa da come la immagini.
> 
> Poi separati, se ti andrà di farlo e se tuo marito sarà ancora dello stesso parere, o magari deciderà lui per te.


Lo so che nn sara facile vivere da sola mma se nn lo amo anke fra 6 mesi sara ugusle o credi che se vedo che la vita e dura torno in ginocchio da lui e spero che mi accolga a braccia aperte?lo so che nn sara cosi


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io così me la immagino. Sarà che ho un cuore di latta, ma la abbraccerei, questa giovane donna/mamma delusa spaventata e triste.


Grazie sn sola sn dai miei maa ho una malinconia dentro d me parlato cn i miei risultat mio padre tt il pome nn mi ha parlat e la mi mamma nemeno mi ha kiest ke cosa ho


----------



## Duchessa (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Grazie sn sola sn dai miei maa ho una malinconia dentro d me parlato cn i miei risultat mio padre tt il pome nn mi ha parlat e la mi mamma nemeno mi ha kiest ke cosa ho


Sei ancora "figlia", Maya, (qui qualcuno lo dovrebbe ricordare) ma ora sei adulta. i genitori non sempre riescono a starci vicino come vorremmo, per questo a una certo punto servono altre persone che ci aiutino nei momenti difficili..


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, ma non credo, è entrata qui dicendo che cornificava il marito ogni due per tre, felice di farlo, senza nessun pentimento verso di lui e verso i figli, inoltre dopo il lavoro lui andava pure ad aiutarla in edicola, immagino mandando lei a casa dai bambini, dove trovasse lei il tempo per tradirlo per me è un mistero, pensando a quando avevo  le bambine piccole e un lavoro a tempo pieno, comunque sembrava felice e soddisfatta di fare sesso fuori campo, quindi che consigli si può dare?  Se con tutti gli uomi che ha frequentato dopo il matrimonio, nessuno le si è affezionato e lei a nessuno, non si può neppure illuderla che tutto sarà facile dopo la separazione, oltre al fatto che non avrà più il suo aiuto materiale.
> 
> Potrebbe cominciare a chiedere al marito di andarsene, aspettanto a rivolgersi al tribunale, e visto che la crisi incombe, informarla che ci si può separare senza avvocato, i moduli si trovano nei siti dei vari tribunali, e te le cavi con 37 euro di marche da bollo, l'importante è essere d'accordo in due, prima però prova a vivere sola almeno sei mesi con i tuoi bambini ed il tuo lavoro, vedrai che la poesia sarà diversa da come la immagini.
> 
> Poi separati, se ti andrà di farlo e se tuo marito sarà ancora dello stesso parere, o magari deciderà lui per te.



Forse ogni 2x3 è un po' troppo. E a me (che non sono assolutamente traditrice) non ha dato l'impressione di essere felice e soddisfatta, anzi. Mi ha dato la precisa sensazione di essere disperata, e cercare, nella confusione, ingenuamente, un qualsiasi treno che la portasse via, via da lì, ricorrendo perfino alle chat e incontri con sconosciuti. Io non sono così né lo sono mai stata, ma questo non significa niente. Lei sta malissimo in una vita che ha scelto (?) troppo precipitosamente, troppo superficialmente, troppo infantilmente. Non so cosa deve fare, ma pensarci bene (anche attraverso una separazione fisica, non legale) prima di farne un'altra, di cazzata, non mi sembra un'idea malvagia. Deve crescere, sì, tanto. Non lo farà di certo ricevendo bastonate qui. Per lei, come per molti di noi, questo è l'unico canale nel quale ci si può raccontare senza veli e dal quale ci si aspettano consigli, sproni, confronti, non solo giudizi azzeranti. IMHO.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Grazie sn sola sn dai miei maa ho una malinconia dentro d me parlato cn i miei risultat mio padre tt il pome nn mi ha parlat e la mi mamma nemeno mi ha kiest ke cosa ho


:abbraccio:

non serve a molto, lo so...


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si curano le depressioni?
> medico di base e psicologo.farmaci e analisi.
> coccole da mamma se c'è .aiuto con i bambini ...vitamine, integratori....


Medico ? Medicine ...nn n. Posso piu


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Forse ogni 2x3 è un po' troppo. E a me (che non sono assolutamente traditrice) non ha dato l'impressione di essere felice e soddisfatta, anzi. Mi ha dato la precisa sensazione di essere disperata, e cercare, nella confusione, ingenuamente, un qualsiasi treno che la portasse via, via da lì, ricorrendo perfino alle chat e incontri con sconosciuti. Io non sono così né lo sono mai stata, ma questo non significa niente. Lei sta malissimo in una vita che ha scelto (?) troppo precipitosamente, troppo superficialmente, troppo infantilmente. Non so cosa deve fare, ma pensarci bene (anche attraverso una separazione fisica, non legale) prima di farne un'altra, di cazzata, non mi sembra un'idea malvagia. Deve crescere, sì, tanto. Non lo farà di certo ricevendo bastonate qui. Per lei, come per molti di noi, questo è l'unico canale nel quale ci si può raccontare senza veli e dal quale ci si aspettano consigli, sproni, confronti, non solo giudizi azzeranti. IMHO.




Io non sono il tipo che bastona nessuno, andrò a rileggermi come è entrata, ma credo di ricordare bene, e forse perchè sono reduce dal tradimento subito, non mi era piaciuto per niente leggere come tradisse facilmente il marito, forse io sono sono brava a leggere il non scritto, solo dopo ha cambiato atteggiamento, all'inizio non metteva in dubbio il suo matrimonio, inoltre io non pensavo fosse cosi giovane.

Ho una figlia di 24 anni che è sentimentalmente molto instabile, quindi riesco bene ad immaginarla sposata e pentita e diversamente dai genitori di Maya la capirei, cerco di prevenire il tutto ricordandole spesso che per sposarsi occorre prima di tutto innamorarsi, poi per le delusioni c'è sempre tempo. Mia figlia non si è mai innamorata veramente, per lei avere un ragazzo significa solo avere la certezza di qualcuno con cui uscire, sempre, andare ovunque che non sia una casa.  In compenso non ricordo da quando aveva 14 anni in poi sia mai stata senza un ragazzo per più di 15 giorni, la storia più lunga con alti e bassi è durata un paio d'anni, non ricordo neppure i nomi da quanti ne ha avuti, per uno solo ha pianto, eppure anche con lui si comportava in modo indisponente, autoritario, insopportabile.
Anche oggi che frequenta un ragazzo interessante, si lamenta di com'è, per lei esiste solo il divertimento, il movimento, uscire sempre, da una festa all'altra, instancabile. Dubito duri anche questo.


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> non serve a molto, lo so...


Xx me e' tanto grazieeeeed esermi vicina:up:


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Ecco hai ragione ma nn voglio rilassarmi tra le braccia di un atro uomo vorrei solo riuscire  a poter nn più mentire a star serena a decidere cosa voglio,ho provato a nn tradire ma nn son o capace ...ora vorrei avere tanto la possibilità di vivere questa mia situazione che nn si sa che cazzo sia... perche nn ce una vera relazione con un altro ma una conoscenza un sentirsi xo ci piaciamo e se potessi avere la possibilità di frequentarlo ...saraei contenta ma essendo sposata dev farlo da amante e nn mi va  a me e a lui nn piace questa situazione... io vorrei nn perderlo... che dev fare


Forse hai le idee un pò confuse, questo solo una settimana fa.

Forse dovresti parlare con un bravo psicologo, capire cosa vuoi dalla vita, che vuoi farne della tua.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Io non sono il tipo che bastona nessuno, andrò a rileggermi come è entrata, ma credo di ricordare bene, e forse perchè sono reduce dal tradimento subito, non mi era piaciuto per niente leggere come tradisse facilmente il marito, forse io sono sono brava a leggere il non scritto, solo dopo ha cambiato atteggiamento, all'inizio non metteva in dubbio il suo matrimonio, inoltre io non pensavo fosse cosi giovane.
> 
> Ho una figlia di 24 anni che è sentimentalmente molto instabile, quindi riesco bene ad immaginarla sposata e pentita e diversamente dai genitori di Maya la capirei, cerco di prevenire il tutto ricordandole spesso che per sposarsi occorre prima di tutto innamorarsi, poi per le delusioni c'è sempre tempo. Mia figlia non si è mai innamorata veramente, per lei avere un ragazzo significa solo avere la certezza di qualcuno con cui uscire, sempre, andare ovunque che non sia una casa.  In compenso non ricordo da quando aveva 14 anni in poi sia mai stata senza un ragazzo per più di 15 giorni, la storia più lunga con alti e bassi è durata un paio d'anni, non ricordo neppure i nomi da quanti ne ha avuti, per uno solo ha pianto, eppure anche con lui si comportava in modo indisponente, autoritario, insopportabile.
> Anche oggi che frequenta un ragazzo interessante, si lamenta di com'è, per lei esiste solo il divertimento, il movimento, uscire sempre, da una festa all'altra, instancabile. Dubito duri anche questo.


Beh, sicuramente l'immagine che mi sono fatta di lei (di te, Maya, se leggi ) è basata su tutto quello che ho letto, non solo il 3d d'ingresso. All'inizio anche a me ha dato fastidio la leggerezza nel raccontare (e le k), ma poi pian piano è venuto fuori anche altro. Ora, di nuovo, nella mia vita i modi e le scelte sono e sono stati diversissimi, ma lei mi sembra stia male, parecchio. Un giudizio dall'alto della mia giustezza non le avrebbe giovato. Sì, ha l'età di tua figlia, più o meno, sposata giovanissima e ha due figli piccoli. Un bel casino. Mi spiace per la tua, ma almeno ha te. Maya non gode di tale supporto. Non è un caso che ha preso il primo _treno_ (uomo) per scapparsene via. Ora, è tempo che si fermi e realizzi, secondo me. Non è saltando su un altro _treno_ che risolve, ma rimanendo così ci muore (e con lei la serenità dei figli)...

a presto, ora scappo via io


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beh, sicuramente l'immagine che mi sono fatta di lei (di te, Maya, se leggi ) è basata su tutto quello che ho letto, non solo il 3d d'ingresso. All'inizio anche a me ha dato fastidio la leggerezza nel raccontare (e le k), ma poi pian piano è venuto fuori anche altro. Ora, di nuovo, nella mia vita i modi e le scelte sono e sono stati diversissimi, ma lei mi sembra stia male, parecchio. Un giudizio dall'alto della mia giustezza non le avrebbe giovato. Sì, ha l'età di tua figlia, più o meno, sposata giovanissima e ha due figli piccoli. Un bel casino. Mi spiace per la tua, ma almeno ha te. Maya non gode di tale supporto. Non è un caso che ha preso il primo _treno_ (uomo) per scapparsene via. Ora, è tempo che si fermi e realizzi, secondo me. Non è saltando su un altro _treno_ che risolve, ma rimanendo così ci muore (e con lei la serenità dei figli)...
> 
> a presto, ora scappo via io


Quella xsona di  cui parlav  nn si sta rivelando   cchi.  Pensavo .....ma. questa. Cosa mi sta  fortificando


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse hai le idee un pò confuse, questo solo una settimana fa.
> 
> Forse dovresti parlare con un bravo psicologo, capire cosa vuoi dalla vita, che vuoi farne della tua.


Da una settiman fa sn cambiate tante cose cn quell amico


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Da una settiman fa sn cambiate tante cose cn quell amico


Qualcuno te lo ha già scritto, accantona per un pò tutto quello che è 'fuori', chiedi a tuo marito di andarsene, sembra quello che desideri, e prova a lavorare ed a goderti i tuoi bambini, poi deciderai con calma.


----------



## devastata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Da una settiman fa sn cambiate tante cose cn quell amico




Si è spaventato della tua idea di separarti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sei ancora "figlia", Maya, (qui qualcuno lo dovrebbe ricordare) ma ora sei adulta. i genitori non sempre riescono a starci vicino come vorremmo, per questo a una certo punto servono altre persone che ci aiutino nei momenti difficili..


Tipo chi? non è che io abbia recepito consigli illuminanti neppure da te... per dire. A parte delle cose assolutamente generiche tipo che i figli spesso soffrono... e quindi? Non ci sono neppure più le mezze stagioni e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Da una settiman fa sn cambiate tante cose cn quell amico


Maya, porta pazienza... ma per prima cosa tu secondo me devi prendere coscienza di ciò che sei e che hai realizzato. Guarda che quello che hai tu...è tanto, per tante persone. Sei giovane, hai messo al mondo due bambini... e anche se hai qualche problema hai un lavoro e una famiglia. Ok, la famiglia non è contentissima... ma è comprensibile, no? saranno preoccupati... smettila di dipingere sempre la tua vita come un pozzo di disperazione e comincia a pensare con calma a quello che vuoi fare.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Grazie sn sola sn dai miei maa ho una malinconia dentro d me parlato cn i miei risultat mio padre tt il pome nn mi ha parlat e la mi mamma nemeno mi ha kiest ke cosa ho




non so che di preciso glia hai detto ...ma dagli il tempo di incassare...


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so che di preciso glia hai detto ...ma dagli il tempo di incassare...


Xke voglio lasciarlo,cmq quell altro nn e la persona giusta x adesso e io si cerco d chiudere col mio atrimonio e riprendermi la mia vita cn i piccoli al mio fianco


----------



## maya (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maya, porta pazienza... ma per prima cosa tu secondo me devi prendere coscienza di ciò che sei e che hai realizzato. Guarda che quello che hai tu...è tanto, per tante persone. Sei giovane, hai messo al mondo due bambini... e anche se hai qualche problema hai un lavoro e una famiglia. Ok, la famiglia non è contentissima... ma è comprensibile, no? saranno preoccupati... smettila di dipingere sempre la tua vita come un pozzo di disperazione e comincia a pensare con calma a quello che vuoi fare.


Ci provo ank se in una gg cm oggi mi sn sentita molto sola fisicamente ma voi amiche mi aiutate virtualmente:up:


----------



## Daniele (17 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Xke voglio lasciarlo,cmq quell altro nn e la persona giusta x adesso e io si cerco d chiudere col mio atrimonio e riprendermi la mia vita cn i piccoli al mio fianco


Con i tupi piccoli al 50% al tuo fianco cara Maya, hanno un padre loro e dovrai fare i conti con lui a prescindere.


----------



## gas (17 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Ci provo ank se in una gg cm oggi *mi sn sentita molto sola fisicamente *ma voi amiche mi aiutate virtualmente:up:


ke significa sentirsi soli fisicamente?


----------



## maya (17 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ke significa sentirsi soli fisicamente?


Che molte volte e ' meglio avere una persona vicina che virtuale


----------



## maya (17 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con i tupi piccoli al 50% al tuo fianco cara Maya, hanno un padre loro e dovrai fare i conti con lui a prescindere.


Lo so ma nn sara cm viver sott lo stesso tetto


----------



## maya (17 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Forse ogni 2x3 è un po' troppo. E a me (che non sono assolutamente traditrice) non ha dato l'impressione di essere felice e soddisfatta, anzi. Mi ha dato la precisa sensazione di essere disperata, e cercare, nella confusione, ingenuamente, un qualsiasi treno che la portasse via, via da lì, ricorrendo perfino alle chat e incontri con sconosciuti. Io non sono così né lo sono mai stata, ma questo non significa niente. Lei sta malissimo in una vita che ha scelto (?) troppo precipitosamente, troppo superficialmente, troppo infantilmente. Non so cosa deve fare, ma pensarci bene (anche attraverso una separazione fisica, non legale) prima di farne un'altra, di cazzata, non mi sembra un'idea malvagia. Deve crescere, sì, tanto. Non lo farà di certo ricevendo bastonate qui. Per lei, come per molti di noi, questo è l'unico canale nel quale ci si può raccontare senza veli e dal quale ci si aspettano consigli, sproni, confronti, non solo giudizi azzeranti. IMHO.


Deciso x la separazione non. Legale ma ci separiamo  x  un po. Spero. Ci aiuti a. Capire


----------



## Duchessa (17 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Deciso x la separazione non. Legale ma ci separiamo  x  un po. Spero. Ci aiuti a. Capire


Se possiamo essere utili siamo qua


----------



## maya (19 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Se possiamo essere utili siamo qua


grazie bella


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Che molte volte e ' meglio avere una persona vicina che virtuale


non sono d'accordo
una persona, "la persona" può esserti vicina anche a 1000 km di distanza
ritengo che non necessariamente deve essere vicina fisicamente 
ovviamente se lo è, è meglio, ma non è indispensabile
sentirsi amati, desiderati, aiutati, lo si può essere anche non stando accanto l'uno all'altro 24/24h 
ci sono modi e circostanze che non sempre permettono all'altro/a di esserci accanto
l'amore, lo si dimostra in tanti modi


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> una persona, "la persona" può esserti vicina anche a 1000 km di distanza
> ritengo che non necessariamente deve essere vicina fisicamente
> ovviamente se lo è, è meglio, ma non è indispensabile
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> una persona, "la persona" può esserti vicina anche a 1000 km di distanza
> ritengo che non necessariamente deve essere vicina fisicamente
> ovviamente se lo è, è meglio, ma non è indispensabile
> ...


:up:


----------



## Duchessa (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> una persona, "la persona" può esserti vicina anche a 1000 km di distanza
> ritengo che non necessariamente deve essere vicina fisicamente
> ovviamente se lo è, è meglio, ma non è indispensabile
> ...


Non sono d'accordo sul tuo non esser d'accordo
Ci sono anche i bisogni del corpo, bisogni di una vicinanza fisica, di contatto di pelle, soprattutto in particolari situazioni.
E' ovvio che ci si può rinunciare, ma è inutile negarli. A volte sono molto forti.
E sono talmente forti che a volte li si "accontenta" accontentandosi di chi ci sta vicino in quel momento.
Anzi, oserei dire che molti "contatti" sono fondati soprattutto su un bisogno "generico" di vicinanza fisica, e non certo su un amore specifico per quella persona (come molti confondono!....)

Anche la nostra Maya dovrà tener presente questa cosa nelle sue relazioni future..


----------



## maya (19 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sul tuo non esser d'accordo
> Ci sono anche i bisogni del corpo, bisogni di una vicinanza fisica, di contatto di pelle, soprattutto in particolari situazioni.
> E' ovvio che ci si può rinunciare, ma è inutile negarli. A volte sono molto forti.
> E sono talmente forti che a volte li si "accontenta" accontentandosi di chi ci sta vicino in quel momento.
> ...


e si ....questo è il caso del 44enne che mi e vicino... in questo momento perche mi fa stare bene  adesso che questa è la mia situazione ma magari so già che nn sarà la persona x me...ma  per adesso è cosi... va bene cosi...


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sul tuo non esser d'accordo
> Ci sono anche i bisogni del corpo, bisogni di una vicinanza fisica, di contatto di pelle, soprattutto in particolari situazioni.
> E' ovvio che ci si può rinunciare, ma è inutile negarli. A volte sono molto forti.
> *E sono talmente forti che a volte li si "accontenta" accontentandosi di chi ci sta vicino in quel momento.
> ...


il bisogno fisico (per come lo intendi tu) è completamente diverso dal bisogno che, credo, intenda Maya
Maya in tutti i suoi interventi ha sempre e dico sempre, reclamato la lontananza del suo lui, ma non nel senso fisico.
per cui nel mio intervento mi sono soffermato sulla carenza affettiva reclamata

Altro discorso il tuo sul quale non mi trovi d'accordo sul passaggio in neretto
personalmente non mi accontento di chi mi sta vicino nel momento in cui mi vengono i pruriti
in queste occasioni si può fare anche da soli, non credi?


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto





Simy ha detto:


> :up:


:applauso::bravooo::strepitoso:


----------



## maya (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo
> una persona, "la persona" può esserti vicina anche a 1000 km di distanza
> ritengo che non necessariamente deve essere vicina fisicamente
> ovviamente se lo è, è meglio, ma non è indispensabile
> ...



si ma una telefonata molte volte nn basta,.... hai bisogno di guardarla in faccia quell'altra persona...
e in questo momento avrei bisognon tanto di sentirmi dire che qualcosa andrà bene...e che nn e tutto negativo...   no come mi hha detto mia madre...che nn capisco un cazzo e che farò la fine del topo....ma vi seembrano parole da dire??' xke nn mi ha chiesto... che cos'è che mi porta a tutto ciò??????? invece di aggredirmi e basta???


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si ma una telefonata molte volte nn basta,.... hai bisogno di guardarla in faccia quell'altra persona...
> e in questo momento avrei bisognon tanto di sentirmi dire che qualcosa andrà bene...e che nn e tutto negativo...  no come mi hha detto mia madre...che nn capisco un cazzo e che farò la fine del topo....ma vi seembrano parole da dire??' xke nn mi ha chiesto... che cos'è che mi porta a tutto ciò??????? invece di aggredirmi e basta???


non so risponderti, bisognerebbe sapere cosa tua mamma conosce del tuo rapporto

ricordati che solitamente una mamma vuole solo il bene per la propria figlia e se ti ha aggrdita a quel modo, significa che probabilmente non condivide.

credo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> il bisogno fisico (per come lo intendi tu) è completamente diverso dal bisogno che, credo, intenda Maya
> Maya in tutti i suoi interventi ha sempre e dico sempre, reclamato la lontananza del suo lui, ma non nel senso fisico.
> per cui nel mio intervento mi sono soffermato sulla carenza affettiva reclamata
> 
> ...


Riquoto


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riquoto


smeraldo?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> smeraldo?


Ovvio:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sul tuo non esser d'accordo
> Ci sono anche i bisogni del corpo, bisogni di una vicinanza fisica, di contatto di pelle, soprattutto in particolari situazioni.
> E' ovvio che ci si può rinunciare, ma è inutile negarli. A volte sono molto forti.
> E sono talmente forti che a volte li si "accontenta" accontentandosi di chi ci sta vicino in quel momento.
> ...



quoto! Attenzione, Maya, alla parte finale...molta attenzione!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si ma una telefonata molte volte nn basta,.... hai bisogno di guardarla in faccia quell'altra persona...
> e in questo momento avrei bisognon tanto di sentirmi dire che qualcosa andrà bene...e che nn e tutto negativo...   no come mi hha detto mia madre...che nn capisco un cazzo e che farò la fine del topo....ma vi seembrano parole da dire??' xke nn mi ha chiesto... che cos'è che mi porta a tutto ciò??????? invece di aggredirmi e basta???



ascolta :
La mamma è la mamma , metti in conto che sono incazzati con te e sicuramete non hanno capito il tuo stato d'animo ...
Dovresti armarti di pazienza e tirare fuori tutto ma proprio tutto ...
Calcola che tu parti da sola per l'avventura chiamata matrimonio e dopo qualche anno torni in tre ...
Calcola che i tuoi genitori forse prima non sapevano nulla di tutto  questo disagio che hai dentro ...
Calcola anche che nella tua scelta potresti rimanere da sola e avere tutti contro quindi oltre a rimanere sola devi anche saper dimostrare che hai fatto la scelta giusta ,almeno a te stessa ...
Detto sinceramente mi sembri  determinata ma allo stesso tempo molto fragile e di conseguenza hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti stia vicino per te e per i tuoi bambini ...
Lascia passare il bollore dei tuoi genitori non chiuderti perchè non sono d'accordo e continua a parlargliene ...
Ma tua madrina di cui hai parlato forse conosce un pò di più la tua storia non potrebbe mediare con i tuoi genitori?

Non fare troppo affidamento su di un uomo che conosci virtualmete,devi conoscerla una persona per poterti fidare e in questo ci vogliono anni e anni ...


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

ah, ecco.

 ed io che scrivevo cazzate.come non detto





maya ha detto:


> e si ....questo è il caso del 44enne che mi e vicino... in questo momento perche mi fa stare bene  adesso che questa è la mia situazione ma magari so già che nn sarà la persona x me...ma  per adesso è cosi... va bene cosi...


----------



## Gian (19 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con i tuoi piccoli al 50% al tuo fianco
> cara Maya, hanno un padre loro e dovrai fare i conti con lui a prescindere.


eh sì, pare che ci siano anche i *padri* nei matrimoni con figli :up:
da notare come ha rimarcato il fatto che i figli dovrebbero stare con lei in caso di separazione.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si ma una telefonata molte volte nn basta,.... hai bisogno di guardarla in faccia quell'altra persona...
> e in questo momento avrei bisognon tanto di sentirmi dire che qualcosa andrà bene...e che nn e tutto negativo...  no come mi hha detto mia madre...che nn capisco un cazzo e che farò la fine del topo....ma vi seembrano parole da dire??' xke nn mi ha chiesto... che cos'è che mi porta a tutto ciò??????? invece di aggredirmi e basta???


e che cos'è che ti porta a tutto ciò?


----------



## Duchessa (19 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ascolta :
> La mamma è la mamma , metti in conto che sono incazzati con te e sicuramete non hanno capito il tuo stato d'animo ...
> Dovresti armarti di pazienza e tirare fuori tutto ma proprio tutto ...
> Calcola che tu parti da sola per l'avventura chiamata matrimonio e dopo qualche anno torni in tre ...
> ...


Condivido (tranne il tirar fuori "tutto" con i genitori):up:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Condivido (tranne il tirar fuori "tutto" con i genitori):up:


non ho avuto un granché come genitori , almeno questo è quello che pensavo anni fa ...mio padre lasciamo stare ...
mia madre solo ora mi accorgo che se fossi riuscita ad instaurare un rapporto diverso , sarebbe potuta essere una buona amica ...
li ho persi tutti e due da anni ...solo da qualche tempo a questa parte mi rammarico di non averli stimati come avrebbero dovuto essere stimati...
mio padre lo "odiavo" ( forse un po' esagerata come parola ma ora non ne trovo un'altra), per come era per come mi faceva sentire, per come si comportava ....
mia madre , importante ma con la sua testa ottusa ...
con il senno di poi se si potesse tornerei indietro per poterli conoscere di più e nonostante tutto , io sto godendo i frutti dei loro sacrifici ...si sono bruciati la vita senza godersi nulla...
E dopo tanti anni ancora oggi mi mancano tremendamente ...
scusate lo sfogo che non c'entra niente con il 3D ...


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> eh sì, pare che ci siano anche i *padri* nei matrimoni con figli :up:
> da notare come ha rimarcato il fatto che i figli dovrebbero stare con lei in caso di separazione.


nn l'ho capita questa..me la spieghi...di solito in una separazione vengono dati alla  madre con libero acceso da parte del padre e cosi sarà... nn li porto via da lui tranquillo


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho avuto un granché come genitori , almeno questo è quello che pensavo anni fa ...mio padre lasciamo stare ...
> mia madre solo ora mi accorgo che se fossi riuscita ad instaurare un rapporto diverso , sarebbe potuta essere una buona amica ...
> li ho persi tutti e due da anni ...solo da qualche tempo a questa parte mi rammarico di non averli stimati come avrebbero dovuto essere stimati...
> mio padre lo "odiavo" ( forse un po' esagerata come parola ma ora non ne trovo un'altra), per come era per come mi faceva sentire, per come si comportava ....
> ...



:up:


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che cos'è che ti porta a tutto ciò?


il mio nn sentirmi felice... il non essere una buona moglie..nn dargli quello di cui avrebbe bisogno... e facendo cazzate una dopo l'altra???  
l'idea di vita di coppia..sempre vista in casa mia e nn ritrovata con lui... 
forse perche io cresciuta cn mentalità all'antichissimaaaaa e lui invece molto ma  molto più aperta...
io vorrei solo stare bene...nulla di più trovare un equilibrio... e con questa vita nn lo trovo... sicuramente e xke sn ancora piccola e devo crescere... con due bimbi per giunta..


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> il mio nn sentirmi felice... il non essere una buona moglie..nn dargli quello di cui avrebbe bisogno... e facendo cazzate una dopo l'altra???
> l'idea di vita di coppia..sempre vista in casa mia e nn ritrovata con lui...
> forse perche io cresciuta cn mentalità all'antichissimaaaaa e lui invece molto ma molto più aperta...
> io vorrei solo stare bene...nulla di più *trovare un equilibrio*... e con questa vita nn lo trovo... sicuramente e xke sn ancora piccola e devo crescere... con due bimbi per giunta..


Giusto. Però... per stare in equilibrio non ti devi appoggiare a nessuno... altrimenti se questo non ti tiene su... cadi.


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giusto. Però... per stare in equilibrio non ti devi appoggiare a nessuno... altrimenti se questo non ti tiene su... cadi.


provo a cercarla da sola quest'equilibrio ma è difficile per chi è fragile... :-(


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> il mio nn sentirmi felice... il non essere una buona moglie..nn dargli quello di cui avrebbe bisogno... e facendo cazzate una dopo l'altra???
> l'idea di vita di coppia..sempre vista in casa mia e nn ritrovata con lui...
> forse perche io cresciuta cn mentalità all'antichissimaaaaa e lui invece molto ma  molto più aperta...
> io vorrei solo stare bene...nulla di più trovare un equilibrio... e con questa vita nn lo trovo... sicuramente e xke sn ancora piccola e devo crescere... con due bimbi per giunta..



Cara Maya, io sono separata, consapevolmente e "felicemente", quindi figurati, se sei decisa a separarti non dubito che avrai ottimi motivi. So che non si arriva a separarsi senza che il pensiero abbia radicato a lungo.

Ricordati che sarà comunque difficile. Purtroppo non è che i problemi scompariranno all'improvviso, anzi, può essere che te ne troverai altri davanti. E capisco il desiderio di sostegno e rifugio, ma cara, è davvero pericoloso aspettarselo, per dire, da un uomo quasi estraneo. Questo per dirtelo con parole dolci.
In realtà, cara, le persone che ti vogliono bene cercheranno di aiutarti. A modo loro. Un modo che potresti non apprezzare (tipo i tuoi genitori adesso, anche se approvo totalmente il post che ti ha scritto Lunapiena  a proposito).
Ma la cosa che ci si aspetta, che tu stessa dovresti aspettarti da te, che almeno dovresti provare a fare, per crescere, per essere donna e madre quale vuoi essere, è affrontare i problemi, cercare una soluzione, da sola.
Non nel senso di fuggire dal mondo e non accettare l'aiuto di nessuno, figuriamoci... l'aiuto delle persone è importante. Una nonna che ti tieni i bambini è impagabile :smile:
Ma non potranno mai portare via da te la confusione e le paure, le liti casomai ce ne fossero, i problemi sugli accordi sui figli, casomai ce ne fossero.
Non potranno mai portare via per te la consapevolezza di un grande fallimento, che è tuo tanto quanto di tuo marito. La consapevolezza di due figli che saranno figli di divorziati (sì esistono destini peggiori ma cmq questo glielo avete cucinato voi). La consapevolezza dei tuoi errori. Sono tutte cose che ti appartengono e che devi accettare e avere il coraggio di guardare in faccia, se vuoi crescere e avere poi una vita migliore, un futuro migliore.

Consigli pratici? 
Non ti arrabbiare con chi ti critica. Hanno ragione, e lo sai, e per questo ti arrabbi, perchè sei già arrabbiata con te stessa. Vorresti coccole e mamma e papà che ti dicono che andrà tutto bene (e non sai quanto ti capisco, credimi) ma quel tempo è passato, purtroppo. Sei tu che hai quel ruolo verso i tuoi figli.
Non arrabbiarti, ascolta, rispondi se credi, ma ascolta rifletti e continua la tua vita e le tue scelte.
Metti già in conto che starai male, ancora, per diverso tempo. Quando ti sembra troppo e vuoi piangere o urlare o qualunque cosa, ripetiti che è normale, e che passerà.
E' bello poter contare su un amico che ti dona un pò di rosa e di romanticismo e di speranza. Ma questa speranza è mooooolto fragile, e penso che qui siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che probabilmente svanirà. Mettilo in conto. Non farti influenzare o spezzare da quel tuo amico. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara Maya, io sono separata, consapevolmente e "felicemente", quindi figurati, se sei decisa a separarti non dubito che avrai ottimi motivi. So che non si arriva a separarsi senza che il pensiero abbia radicato a lungo.
> 
> Ricordati che sarà comunque difficile. Purtroppo non è che i problemi scompariranno all'improvviso, anzi, può essere che te ne troverai altri davanti. E capisco il desiderio di sostegno e rifugio, ma cara, è davvero pericoloso aspettarselo, per dire, da un uomo quasi estraneo. Questo per dirtelo con parole dolci.
> In realtà, cara, le persone che ti vogliono bene cercheranno di aiutarti. A modo loro. Un modo che potresti non apprezzare (tipo i tuoi genitori adesso, anche se approvo totalmente il post che ti ha scritto Lunapiena a proposito).
> ...


hai scritto cose molto giuste.
il problema è che maya ha parlato di "prova" con due bimbi piccoli e la mala fede di non passare la pausa di riflessione da sola.


----------



## gas (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara Maya, io sono separata, consapevolmente e "felicemente", quindi figurati, se sei decisa a separarti non dubito che avrai ottimi motivi. So che non si arriva a separarsi senza che il pensiero abbia radicato a lungo.
> 
> Ricordati che sarà comunque difficile. Purtroppo non è che i problemi scompariranno all'improvviso, anzi, può essere che te ne troverai altri davanti. E capisco il desiderio di sostegno e rifugio, ma cara, è davvero pericoloso aspettarselo, per dire, da un uomo quasi estraneo. Questo per dirtelo con parole dolci.
> In realtà, cara, le persone che ti vogliono bene cercheranno di aiutarti. A modo loro. Un modo che potresti non apprezzare (tipo i tuoi genitori adesso, anche se approvo totalmente il post che ti ha scritto Lunapiena a proposito).
> ...


:up:


----------



## milli (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara Maya, io sono separata, consapevolmente e "felicemente", quindi figurati, se sei decisa a separarti non dubito che avrai ottimi motivi. So che non si arriva a separarsi senza che il pensiero abbia radicato a lungo.
> 
> Ricordati che sarà comunque difficile. Purtroppo non è che i problemi scompariranno all'improvviso, anzi, può essere che te ne troverai altri davanti. E capisco il desiderio di sostegno e rifugio, ma cara, è davvero pericoloso aspettarselo, per dire, da un uomo quasi estraneo. Questo per dirtelo con parole dolci.
> In realtà, cara, le persone che ti vogliono bene cercheranno di aiutarti. A modo loro. Un modo che potresti non apprezzare (tipo i tuoi genitori adesso, anche se approvo totalmente il post che ti ha scritto Lunapiena a proposito).
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai scritto cose molto giuste.
> il problema è che maya ha parlato di "prova" con due bimbi piccoli e la mala fede di non passare la pausa di riflessione da sola.



Il problema è che Maya appare giovane anche per la sua età.
Con l'attitudine a gridare "non è giusto! Quindi non deve essere così!" di una ragazza.
E la maturità non la si ottiene di punto in bianco solo decidendolo, ma la si costruisce giorno per giorno.
Magari Maya può farlo.
Ha cominciato male (io ho cominciato sposando mio marito, non un grande esempio di maturità ed ero più grande di lei) ma non vuol dire che non può continuare meglio.
La "pausa"... capisco il tentativo di fare una cosa così grave senza doverne per forza affrontare tutte le responsabilità. Della serie, se è una pausa, non può essere proprio come la cosa vera, no? Magari si arriva alla cosa vera senza neppure rendersene conto...
Capisco che la presenza di un uomo sembri una attrattiva irrinunciabile, che promette chissà che cose nuove e soddisfacenti.

Non la lodo per questo, ma risulta coerente con quello che Maya racconta e dice.

E allora quello che posso fare è dare consigli, sperando che qualcuno attecchisca.

Per esempio, i bimbi. Proteggerli, proteggerli, proteggerli.
Maya, magari puoi andare da un mediatore familiare o da uno psicologo infantile per chiedere quale è il migliore modo di gestire con i figli questa pausa e tutto quanto.

Ecco, una domanda per Maya. Cosa sanno i bambini? Come stanno vivendo questa situazione? Che cosa gli dite tu e tuo marito? Parliamo di loro.


----------



## Duchessa (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il problema è che Maya appare giovane anche per la sua età.
> Con l'attitudine a gridare "non è giusto! Quindi non deve essere così!" di una ragazza.
> *E la maturità non la si ottiene di punto in bianco solo decidendolo, ma la si costruisce giorno per giorno.*
> Magari Maya può farlo.
> ...


Condivido. In particolare il grassetto.
Maya potrà maturare solo facendo esperienza di cose nuove, però. e sbattendo anche il naso contro i muri, sì, l'importante è non far sbattere il naso ai figli, e proteggerli. 

I suggerimenti delle persone più mature servono, anche se solo in parte, mentre di certo non servono le critiche e i giudizi! Nè quelli dei genitori nè quelli degli estranei (che su un forum si spari è normalità, ma che sparino i genitori proprio no). I veri amici, le persone utili, sono quelle che "accompagnano", e semmai fanno via via domande per aiutare a fare un po' di luce sulla situazione.
Chi non l'ha passata farebbe meglio a tacere.. dunque continua a parlare tu :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Condivido. In particolare il grassetto.
> Maya potrà maturare solo facendo esperienza di cose nuove, però. e sbattendo anche il naso contro i muri, sì, l'importante è non far sbattere il naso ai figli, e proteggerli.
> 
> I suggerimenti delle persone più mature servono, anche se solo in parte, mentre di certo non servono le critiche e i giudizi! Nè quelli dei genitori nè quelli degli estranei (che su un forum si spari è normalità, ma che sparino i genitori proprio no). I veri amici, le persone utili, sono quelle che "accompagnano", e semmai fanno via via domande per aiutare a fare un po' di luce sulla situazione.
> Chi non l'ha passata farebbe meglio a tacere.. dunque continua a parlare tu :smile:


ah. Abbiamo un moderatore e non ne sapevo nulla.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah. Abbiamo un moderatore e non ne sapevo nulla.



prendo nota :saggio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> prendo nota :saggio:


ma sei sicura di avere l'esperienza per poterlo fare?


----------



## Duchessa (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah. Abbiamo un moderatore e non ne sapevo nulla.


Presentatemelo


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei sicura di avere l'esperienza per poterlo fare?


bè faccio la segretaria di Oscuro.. ti pare che non possa prendere nota di una cosa simile


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè faccio la segretaria di Oscuro.. ti pare che non possa prendere nota di una cosa simile


Giusto. Allora, tu che hai esperienza... in caso uno voglia commentare un post... dov'è che deve spedire il curriculum? A Oscuro io lo mandai, a suo tempo... ma non mi ha risposto


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giusto. Allora, tu che hai esperienza... in caso uno voglia commentare un post... dov'è che deve spedire il curriculum? A Oscuro io lo mandai, a suo tempo... ma non mi ha risposto


Guarda fino a ieri non mi pare che ci fossero particolari limitazioni nei commenti...ho anche verificato stamattina se ci fossero aggiornamenti ma nulla...
quindi commenta liberamente


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara Maya, io sono separata, consapevolmente e "felicemente", quindi figurati, se sei decisa a separarti non dubito che avrai ottimi motivi. So che non si arriva a separarsi senza che il pensiero abbia radicato a lungo.
> 
> Ricordati che sarà comunque difficile. Purtroppo non è che i problemi scompariranno all'improvviso, anzi, può essere che te ne troverai altri davanti. E capisco il desiderio di sostegno e rifugio, ma cara, è davvero pericoloso aspettarselo, per dire, da un uomo quasi estraneo. Questo per dirtelo con parole dolci.
> In realtà, cara, le persone che ti vogliono bene cercheranno di aiutarti. A modo loro. Un modo che potresti non apprezzare (tipo i tuoi genitori adesso, anche se approvo totalmente il post che ti ha scritto Lunapiena  a proposito).
> ...


x adesso l'amico nn fa nulla per farmi credere che tutto sarà rosa e fiori...lo sbaglio è il mio ...mi attacco a qualcosa per senntirmi meno sola ma in cuor mio mi ripeto che nn sarà lui colui che mi tirerà fuori dalla situazione....ma dovrò farlo da sola con le mie capacità e la mia forza... 
si lo sento già ora che sto male... e per un po starò cosi... sarà dura avrò bisogno dell'aiuto di qualcuno...ma quel qualcuno nn so nemmeno chi sarà... ...xkè molti compresi i miei suoceri la mi cognata credono che sia stata io a volere ciò xciò..penseranno se l'hai voluto adesso nn ti lamentare..e hanno ragione..mi chiedo e gli chiedo a lui che mi ha affiancato per 7 anni xke sia andata così in cosa si è sbbagliato e dove magari ancora saremmo in tempo per rimediare...ma i miei errori da lui nn perdonati nn mi fanno avere una risposta... e cosi io finisco nell'oblio...di cercare una vita nuova per questa l'ho già bruciata...


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il problema è che Maya appare giovane anche per la sua età.
> Con l'attitudine a gridare "non è giusto! Quindi non deve essere così!" di una ragazza.
> E la maturità non la si ottiene di punto in bianco solo decidendolo, ma la si costruisce giorno per giorno.
> Magari Maya può farlo.
> ...



i bimbi ancora nn sanno nulla purtroppo... nn so nemmeno cosa gli diremo con lui di ciò nn se ne parlato... avevo pensato almeno alla grande di dire " che mamma e papà per un pò staranno distanti... " nn lo so nemmeno io cosa dirgli ne nessuno finora si sia interessa a parlare di ciò....


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> x adesso l'amico nn fa nulla per farmi credere che tutto sarà rosa e fiori...lo sbaglio è il mio ...mi attacco a qualcosa per senntirmi meno sola ma in cuor mio mi ripeto che nn sarà lui colui che mi tirerà fuori dalla situazione....ma dovrò farlo da sola con le mie capacità e la mia forza...
> si lo sento già ora che sto male... e per un po starò cosi... sarà dura avrò bisogno dell'aiuto di qualcuno...ma quel qualcuno nn so nemmeno chi sarà... ...xkè molti compresi i miei suoceri la mi cognata credono che sia stata io a volere ciò xciò..penseranno se l'hai voluto adesso nn ti lamentare..e hanno ragione..mi chiedo e gli chiedo a lui che mi ha affiancato per 7 anni xke sia andata così in cosa si è sbbagliato e dove magari ancora saremmo in tempo per rimediare...ma i miei errori da lui nn perdonati nn mi fanno avere una risposta... e cosi io finisco nell'oblio...di cercare una vita nuova per questa l'ho già bruciata...



Cara, non puoi cercare aiuto in qualcuno oltre che te. Magari un sostegno psicologico, che è però sempre e comunque solo una stampella, camminare lo devi fare da te.

Credimi, è più facile farlo che dirlo, più facile farlo che decidere di farlo.
Come, quale possa essere la molla che ti scatta dentro e ti dice "ora basta recriminare vado avanti", non lo so, cambia per ognuno.
Intanto, smetti di cercare aiuti fuori. Fai conto che non ci siano e fai conto che non arrivino. Se arrivano, meglio, ma se non arrivano come spesso è per la gente, almeno ti sei mossa, e sei diventata più grande e forte.

La tua vita non l'hai bruciata e a nessuno è dato avere una vita nuova. Hai fatto errori, e nessun passato può essere cambiato, ma puoi fare qualcosa per il tuo presente, affinchè in futuro sia un passato di cui essere contenta  ***

Pensa alle cose pratiche ora. I pensieri sul come e perchè e dove ho sbagliato arriveranno e ti sommergeranno più e più volte, ancora e ancora. Fino a che magari ti darai una risposta. Ma sei donna e madre e quindi vai sul pratico.

Dove vivi? Quanto spendi? Quanto guadagni? Quali impegni hai? Riesci ad occuparti dei tuoi figli da sola? Proteggi il rapporto dei tuoi figli col loro padre, evitando che lui magari se ne occupi troppo poco? (non serve che rispondi, domande da fare a te stessa)

Ecco il mio consiglio pratico. Concentrati sulle necessità dei tuoi figli. Il primo prezzo da pagare per l'avventatezza del tuo matrimonio, mi dispiace, è che ora devi pensare prima di tutto a loro, e solo dopo a te. Tu, ora, devi solo reggere l'onda e ritrovare una routine quotidiana che sia stabile e rassicurante per loro. A te, penserai dopo.
Non prenderla come una cosa dura da dirti. A parte che è la verità, è anche un obiettivo cui puoi pensare e puntare da sola, invece di far vagare il pensiero senza meta su sentieri impazziti.













*** è una frase bellissima, e non è mia. Cit Therry Pratchett


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> i bimbi ancora nn sanno nulla purtroppo... nn so nemmeno cosa gli diremo con lui di ciò nn se ne parlato... avevo pensato almeno alla grande di dire " che mamma e papà per un pò staranno distanti... " nn lo so nemmeno io cosa dirgli ne *nessuno finora si sia interessa a parlare di ciò*....



Questo è brutto Maya.
Capisco che la cosa spaventi, ma è brutto.

Se non te la senti di decidere da sola, se non ve la sentite di parlare assieme, vai da un mediatore e non vergognarti di spiegare e fare domande.

I bambini sentono i cambiamenti e ne sono generalmente spaventati, quando vedono l'insicurezza dei genitori.


----------



## Gian (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn l'ho capita questa..me la spieghi...di solito in una separazione vengono dati alla  madre con libero acceso da parte del padre e cosi sarà... non li porto via da lui, tranquillo


te la spiego in parole poverissime:
non solo stai pensando alla faccenda della divisione del bene immobiliare
(siete in regime di comunione, pare), con varie posizioni contrastanti in
ambito familiare (v. tuo inizio post), ma ti premuri del fatto che il
figlioletto ti verrà assegnato.
Esiste anche l'affido condiviso, da qualche anno. I figli li affida il presidente del Tribunale,
solitamente alla madre.
E tu non puoi "portare via" nessuno, anche in ipotesi. 
Parlane con tuo marito, che eventualmente usufruirà di un diritto di visita concordato.


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo è brutto Maya.
> Capisco che la cosa spaventi, ma è brutto.
> 
> Se non te la senti di decidere da sola, se non ve la sentite di parlare assieme, vai da un mediatore e non vergognarti di spiegare e fare domande.
> ...


parlare con lui di mediatore??? no nn è possibile...nn l'ha nemmeno  accettato quando gli ho dett che avremmo potuto provare da un terapista di coppia per capire come si e arrivat a questo punto...xke nn siamo riusciti a comunicare nulla tra di noi.. e perche ce quest'ostilità da parte mia che poi sfociava nel sentirmi viva... nel modo più sbagliato ovvero cercando di esser al centro dell'attezione di coloro a cui nn fregasse nulla di me... xkè?
gli ho anche chiesto a lui cosa ci abbia tenuto insieme quest 5 anni?? ma nesssuna risposta ho avuto..


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> parlare con lui di mediatore??? no nn è possibile...nn l'ha nemmeno accettato quando gli ho dett che avremmo potuto provare da un terapista di coppia per capire come si e arrivat a questo punto...xke nn siamo riusciti a comunicare nulla tra di noi.. e perche ce quest'ostilità da parte mia che poi sfociava nel sentirmi viva... nel modo più sbagliato ovvero cercando di esser al centro dell'attezione di coloro a cui nn fregasse nulla di me... xkè?
> gli ho anche chiesto a lui cosa ci abbia tenuto insieme quest 5 anni?? ma nesssuna risposta ho avuto..


Scusa Maya, abbi pazienza ma... sei TU che non sei felice nel vostro matrimonio, sei TU che dici che quell'uomo non ti va bene, che forse non l'hai mai amato... sei TU che lo vuoi lasciare. Tutto questo è lecito, sia inteso. Però ... certe risposte non le puoi pretendere da LUI! Fosse per lui... non vi lascereste, no? Devi anche tener presente che tu stai dicendo a quell'uomo che il vostro matrimonio, per TE...è stato un errore, che la donna che lui pensava che lo amasse... non lo ha mai amato, che lui non ti ha mai reso felice. E porca puttana(cit. Joey), ma questi sono bocconi grossi e amari da mandare giù, eh? Ma hai provato UNA VOLTA a vedere le cose dal SUO punto di vista?


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> te la spiego in parole poverissime:
> non solo stai pensando alla faccenda della divisione del bene immobiliare
> (siete in regime di comunione, pare), con varie posizioni contrastanti in
> ambito familiare (v. tuo inizio post), ma ti premuri del fatto che il
> ...


x me può venire tutte le volte che vuole... nn ci saranno problemi..mi sarò espressa molto ma molto male...mi dispiace se qualcuno abbia solo potuto capiree minimamente chhe volevo portarglieli via..no no x l'amor del cielo..


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> parlare con lui di mediatore??? no nn è possibile...nn l'ha nemmeno  accettato quando gli ho dett che avremmo potuto provare da un terapista di coppia per capire come si e arrivat a questo punto...xke nn siamo riusciti a comunicare nulla tra di noi.. e perche ce quest'ostilità da parte mia che poi sfociava nel sentirmi viva... nel modo più sbagliato ovvero cercando di esser al centro dell'attezione di coloro a cui nn fregasse nulla di me... xkè?
> gli ho anche chiesto a lui cosa ci abbia tenuto insieme quest 5 anni?? ma nesssuna risposta ho avuto..



Mi spiace Maya, qua sbagli di grosso. Di grosso.
Stiamo parlando dei tuoi figli e qui parli solo di te.

Per i tuoi figli, quando si tratta dei tuoi figli, tu gli parlerai di mediatore, e insisterai. 
Per i tuoi figli, quando si tratta dei tuoi figli, tu ingoierai l'ostilità.
Per i tuoi figli, quando si tratta dei tuoi figli, vedrai in lui solo il loro padre e non tuo marito.

Non sono ordini che ti do io.
E' quello che hai accettato quando sei diventata madre.

Se sei troppo distratta scrivitelo, e non scherzo, da qualche parte: ora che c'è il patatrac, prima i figli, poi tutto il resto.

Mica ti dico di suicidarti. Ma anche se sei la bambina dei tuoi genitori, e desideri le loro coccole e protezione, tu sei supposta procurarli ai tuoi figli.

Cazzarola Maya, tu ti senti così, come si sentiranno loro?


----------



## Gian (20 Dicembre 2012)

chissà se il caro maritino sa pure della storia parallela con un uomo a molte miglia di distanza....
anche questo _non è male_ come ingrediente.


 

apprezzamento per Sbric.
cosi recupero credito, che ieri ho subito un bel bombardamento
di cartellini rossi.


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Maya, abbi pazienza ma... sei TU che non sei felice nel vostro matrimonio, sei TU che dici che quell'uomo non ti va bene, che forse non l'hai mai amato... sei TU che lo vuoi lasciare. Tutto questo è lecito, sia inteso. Però ... certe risposte non le puoi pretendere da LUI! Fosse per lui... non vi lascereste, no? Devi anche tener presente che tu stai dicendo a quell'uomo che il vostro matrimonio, per TE...è stato un errore, che la donna che lui pensava che lo amasse... non lo ha mai amato, che lui non ti ha mai reso felice. E porca puttana(cit. Joey), ma questi sono bocconi grossi e amari da mandare giù, eh? Ma hai provato UNA VOLTA a vedere le cose dal SUO punto di vista?


ma se e vero tutto ciò perche lui nn ha fatto nulla..xke resta passivo?
xke accetta tutto senza nemmeno replicare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace Maya, qua sbagli di grosso. Di grosso.
> Stiamo parlando dei tuoi figli e qui parli solo di te.
> 
> Per i tuoi figli, quando si tratta dei tuoi figli, tu gli parlerai di mediatore, e insisterai.
> ...


... e meno male che lo dici pure tu, che sei qualificata:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ma se e vero tutto ciò perche lui nn ha fatto nulla..xke resta passivo?
> xke accetta tutto senza nemmeno replicare?



Forse perchè pensa sia inutile. Forse perchè è fatto così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ma se e vero tutto ciò perche lui nn ha fatto nulla..xke resta passivo?
> xke accetta tutto senza nemmeno replicare?


Ma cosa replicheresti tu se lui ti venisse a dire che SEI STATA L'ERRORE DELLA SUA VITA? Oh, gli stai dicendo questo, mica pizza e fichi!


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace Maya, qua sbagli di grosso. Di grosso.
> Stiamo parlando dei tuoi figli e qui parli solo di te.
> 
> Per i tuoi figli, quando si tratta dei tuoi figli, tu gli parlerai di mediatore, e insisterai.
> ...



so che faremo tutto nel migliore dei modi per loro ce lo siamo promessi e da qui vedremo se  siamo maturi... cercheremo di farli stare bene...x quanto la situazione sia drammatica...sono la prima a portarli da lui...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> *so che faremo tutto nel migliore dei modi per loro ce lo siamo promessi *e da qui vedremo se  siamo maturi... cercheremo di farli stare bene...x quanto la situazione sia drammatica...sono la prima a portarli da lui...



ottimo.
Magari cominciare a decidere che cosa è il migliore dei modi per loro. tipo, se non sei convinta e certa, e del resto con la "pausa" non saprei neppure io come la metterei giù a mia figlia, bè, andare da uno psicologo infantile per consigli?


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ottimo.
> Magari cominciare a decidere che cosa è il migliore dei modi per loro. tipo, se non sei convinta e certa, e del resto con la "pausa" non saprei neppure io come la metterei giù a mia figlia, bè, andare da uno psicologo infantile per consigli?


nn ho capito cosa vuoi di ...


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Presentatemelo


sì, dopo però vai a cagare.faccine ,faccine ,faccine


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, dopo però vai a cagare.faccine ,faccine ,faccine


Madame...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> nn ho capito cosa vuoi di ...



Ho affrontato anche io il problema di come spiegare a mia figlia piccola che i suoi genitori etc etc.
Non so cosa le avrei detto per rassicurarla se io e suo padre ci fossimo "presi una pausa".


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Madame...


noblesse oblige


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho affrontato anche io il problema di come spiegare a mia figlia piccola che i suoi genitori etc etc.
> Non so cosa le avrei detto per rassicurarla se io e suo padre ci fossimo "presi una pausa".


sai che me lo chiedevo anche io? L'unica mi pare sia confezionare una situazione... ovvero dire una balla. Che i nonni hanno bisogno di lui, ad esempio... ma sappiamo bene che pericolo sia raccontare una bugia (in genere) ad un bambino. Diversamente... è molto difficile da far metabolizzare. Un conto die: io e papà abbiamo deciso di vivere in questo modo... per quanto dura, con le dovute maniere... ma i 'forse' ... non so.


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Dubbio atroce ... aiutatemi.*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì, dopo però vai a cagare.faccine ,faccine ,faccine


Minerva ti adoro


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> noblesse oblige


Fais ce que dois, advienne que pourra


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che me lo chiedevo anche io? L'unica mi pare sia confezionare una situazione... ovvero dire una balla. Che i nonni hanno bisogno di lui, ad esempio... ma sappiamo bene che pericolo sia raccontare una bugia (in genere) ad un bambino. Diversamente... è molto difficile da far metabolizzare. Un conto die: io e papà abbiamo deciso di vivere in questo modo... per quanto dura, con le dovute maniere... ma i 'forse' ... non so.


si l'idea era questa di dire che mamma e papà per un po nn vivranno sotto lon stesso tetto...  
ragazzi mi viene da piangereeeee


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che me lo chiedevo anche io? L'unica mi pare sia confezionare una situazione... ovvero dire una balla. Che i nonni hanno bisogno di lui, ad esempio... ma sappiamo bene che pericolo sia raccontare una bugia (in genere) ad un bambino. Diversamente... è molto difficile da far metabolizzare. Un conto die: io e papà abbiamo deciso di vivere in questo modo... per quanto dura, con le dovute maniere... ma i 'forse' ... non so.



Io stavo piuttosto pensando che non dovrebbero parlare di pausa ma presentare una situazione definitiva.
A parte che non vedo probabile che Maya e il marito risolvano, i possibili scenari poi sarebbero:

restano separati, ergo non ci sono altri scossoni per i bambini

se decidono di rimettersi insieme, e dovrebbe essere una decisione granitica e non un "provare", allora i bambini avrebbero una bella sorpresa. Il pericolo qui sarebbe però se di nuovo si separassero.

Io la metterei come una cosa definitiva, per non lasciarli nel dubbio e nell'incertezza. Proprio perchè la separazione mi sembra molto probabilmente definitiva, altrimenti se fosse solo uno stare lontani per un poco per riflettere con l'accordo di ritornare assieme sì, inventerei una balla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si l'idea era questa di dire che mamma e papà per un po nn vivranno sotto lon stesso tetto...
> ragazzi mi viene da piangereeeee


dai su... non ammazzi mica nessuno. Non è la migliore delle situazioni ma... a volte facciamo ciò che possiamo, non ciò che vorremmo.
Coraggio, che poi si gonfiano gli occhi e si arrossa il naso:smile:


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io stavo piuttosto pensando che non dovrebbero parlare di pausa ma presentare una situazione definitiva.
> A parte che non vedo probabile che Maya e il marito risolvano, i possibili scenari poi sarebbero:
> 
> restano separati, ergo non ci sono altri scossoni per i bambini
> ...


eh si approvo meglio la verità e subito..xke ne soffrirebbero.. x lui la separazione e una porta che si chiude...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io stavo piuttosto pensando che non dovrebbero parlare di pausa ma presentare una situazione definitiva.
> A parte che non vedo probabile che Maya e il marito risolvano, i possibili scenari poi sarebbero:
> 
> restano separati, ergo non ci sono altri scossoni per i bambini
> ...


sono assolutamente d'accordo. Tutto tranne l'incertezza.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> i bimbi ancora nn sanno nulla purtroppo... nn so nemmeno cosa gli diremo con lui di ciò nn se ne parlato... avevo pensato almeno alla grande di dire " che mamma e papà per un pò staranno distanti... " nn lo so nemmeno io cosa dirgli ne nessuno finora si sia interessa a parlare di ciò....



Che nessuno dei due sappia cosa dire è normale e deve essere difficile trovare 
il modo  e le parole giuste ...
Ma una domanda :
tuo marito cosa dice di questa tua decisione di separarsi ?
L'ha capito come stai e come ti senti, o la presa passivamente come una cosa transitoria  che passerà...
 non riesco a capire il suo stato d'animo...se ti vuole bene sarà confuso anceh lui immagino oppure continua ad uscire con amici , guardare partite tutto come nulla stia succedendo?


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai su... non ammazzi mica nessuno. Non è la migliore delle situazioni ma... a volte facciamo ciò che possiamo, non ciò che vorremmo.
> Coraggio, che poi si gonfiano gli occhi e si arrossa il naso:smile:


lo sooo maè il mio unico modo per sforgarmiii :-(


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lo sooo maè il mio unico modo per sforgarmiii :-(


vabbè dai sfogati ma poi basta che un naso come una melanzana non ha mai aiutato nessuno:smile:


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè dai sfogati ma poi basta che un naso *come una melanzana *non ha mai aiutato nessuno:smile:



aspetta che legga Tebe


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che nessuno dei due sappia cosa dire è normale e deve essere difficile trovare
> il modo  e le parole giuste ...
> Ma una domanda :
> tuo marito cosa dice di questa tua decisione di separarsi ?
> ...


ha guardato la partita fino a mercoledì sera... quando si parlava sul da farsi e io giovedi partivo pe la sicilia x parlare con i miei... nn vedo un atteggiamento di nessun tipo da parte sua ...vi giuro dice solo che si e ribellato una volta 4 anni fa. e dice che nn ne è valsa la pena...


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè dai sfogati ma poi basta che un naso come una melanzana non ha mai aiutato nessuno:smile:


sn a lavoro nn posso


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ha guardato la partita fino a mercoledì sera... quando si parlava sul da farsi e io giovedi partivo pe la sicilia x parlare con i miei... nn vedo un atteggiamento di nessun tipo da parte sua ...vi giuro dice solo che si e ribellato una volta 4 anni fa. e dice che nn ne è valsa la pena...


... non è che ... sia un pochino depresso? Non mi pare proprio improbabile...


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ha guardato la partita fino a mercoledì sera... quando si parlava sul da farsi e io giovedi partivo pe la sicilia x parlare con i miei... nn vedo un atteggiamento di nessun tipo da parte sua ...vi giuro dice solo che si e ribellato una volta 4 anni fa. e dice che nn ne è valsa la pena...



quindi anche lui si vuole separare?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> si l'idea era questa di dire che mamma e papà per un po nn vivranno sotto lon stesso tetto...
> ragazzi mi viene da piangereeeee



Capisco. Davvero.

Ma bada, i bambini chiederanno perchè e per quanto tempo, e se dopo tornerà tutto come prima. E se non ve lo chiederanno, vorrà dire che se lo stanno chiedendo dentro e hanno paura.
Parlane con il loro padre. E se ti sembra poco interessato, se ti viene l'ostilità, se ti dice che questo succede per causa tua, questo non toglie il fatto che devi comunque arrivare a un accordo per cosa dirgli. Insieme, possibilmente.
E se proprio lui sembra non volerlo, allora devi prendertene carico tu, come madre.

Lo so che non è facile.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ha guardato la partita fino a mercoledì sera... quando si parlava sul da farsi e io giovedi partivo pe la sicilia x parlare con i miei... nn vedo un atteggiamento di nessun tipo da parte sua ...vi giuro dice solo che si e ribellato una volta 4 anni fa. e dice che nn ne è valsa la pena...



ribellato a cosa ?
a te
alla situazione 
ai genitori


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco. Davvero.
> 
> Ma bada, i bambini chiederanno perchè e per quanto tempo, e se dopo tornerà tutto come prima. E se non ve lo chiederanno, vorrà dire che se lo stanno chiedendo dentro e hanno paura.
> Parlane con il loro padre. E se ti sembra poco interessato, se ti viene l'ostilità, se ti dice che questo succede per causa tua, questo non toglie il fatto che devi comunque arrivare a un accordo per cosa dirgli. Insieme, possibilmente.
> ...


no nn credo che sarà cosi intendo che il padre penso che affronterà il tutto... i bimbi cmq hanno 4 e 2 anni... nn si sono accorti di nulla ancora... noi stiam ancora sotto lo stesso tetto...


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non è che ... sia un pochino depresso? Non mi pare proprio improbabile...


nn lo so...nn mi sembra che sia coosi...anzi reagisce molto meglio di me


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> no nn credo che sarà cosi intendo che il padre penso che affronterà il tutto... i bimbi cmq hanno 4 e 2 anni... nn si sono accorti di nulla ancora... noi stiam ancora sotto lo stesso tetto...



Cara, non credere, non credere... i bambini hanno le antenne.
Mia figlia aveva meno di tre anni...

Ammetto però che per lei, forse, è stato più facile, visto che per motivi di lavoro io e il padre vivevamo poco sotto lo stesso tetto. 

Cmq può essere. Se sono abituati a un clima teso, magari non si aspettano nulla di diverso.


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ribellato a cosa ?
> a te
> alla situazione
> ai genitori


a tutto.......... x carattere io reagisco ma nn siamo tutti uguali...un anno fa e successo... il tutto e si e completato un mese fa con un ulteriore grossa lite... e io allora ho dediso per questo passo... e lui  ha aderito...


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara, non credere, non credere... i bambini hanno le antenne.
> Mia figlia aveva meno di tre anni...
> 
> Ammetto però che per lei, forse, è stato più facile, visto che per motivi di lavoro io e il padre vivevamo poco sotto lo stesso tetto.
> ...


no nn sono abituati a un clima teso...anzi... ce calma piatta tra di noi


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi anche lui si vuole separare?


si


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> a tutto.......... x carattere io reagisco ma nn siamo tutti uguali...un anno fa e successo... il tutto e si e completato un mese fa con un ulteriore grossa lite... e io allora ho dediso per questo passo... e lui  ha aderito...


Ora riesco a capire un pò di più...
quindi a lui va bene tutto ...
Se il vostro matrimonio finisce va bene ... e se continua va bene uguale ...


----------



## maya (20 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ora riesco a capire un pò di più...
> quindi a lui va bene tutto ...
> Se il vostro matrimonio finisce va bene ... e se continua va bene uguale ...


a lui andava bene com era nn si e mai lamentato sono stat io quella per cui le cose nn vanno forse perche sono lo spirito ribelle della situazione nn saprei che dire...


----------



## Duchessa (20 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, dopo però vai a cagare.faccine ,faccine ,faccine


Nervosetta anche oggi? Io no:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> salve a tutti apro questa discussione per avere dei consigli in merito: io ho un attivita aquistata quasi 3 anni fa ... o meglio dire regalata da mio padre in quanto è stato lui a pagarla per intero . sposata da 5 anni e nn felicemente,ho sempre voluto lasciarlo ma non ne ho mai avuto il coraggio. ultimamente e sopratutto dopo l'acquisto dell'attività in momenti di rabbia e di crisi gli ho anche detto che avrei voluto il divorzio. solo che avendo un padre un po complicato mentalmente e avendo un attività che è perennemente aperta dalla mattina alle 5 alla sera alle 7 dal lunedi alla domenica compresa( e premetto che mi aiuta anche mio marito in questa attività) e sapendo di essere sola con 2 figli piccoli  non ho il coraggio di dirgli che nn voglio stare più con lui  e vorrei il divorzio... la mia domanda principale è: se io divorzio da lui... e vendo quest'attività avendo la comunione dei beni a lui spetterebbe una parte dell'importo alla vendita? o no? perchè so che per mio padre sarebbe la fine... lui ha speso questi soldi ma nn credo proprio che a un atto di separazione lui accetti che una parte del denaro vado al genero: potete dirmi come mi posso comportarmi?



se vendi non gli spetta nulla.. se muori invece  gli spetta un terzo del valore e i due terzi ai tuoi figli.. lui lo sa quindi stà in campana 

ammazza quanto lo ami...


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Dubbio atroce ... aiutatemi.*



battiato63 ha detto:


> se vendi non gli spetta nulla.. se muori invece  gli spetta un terzo del valore e i due terzi ai tuoi figli.. lui lo sa quindi stà in campana
> 
> ammazza quanto lo ami...


Bentornato


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se vendi non gli spetta nulla.. se muori invece  gli spetta un terzo del valore e i due terzi ai tuoi figli.. lui lo sa quindi stà in campana
> 
> ammazza quanto lo ami...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se vendi non gli spetta nulla.. se muori invece gli spetta un terzo del valore e i due terzi ai tuoi figli.. lui lo sa quindi stà in campana
> 
> ammazza quanto lo ami...


BATTIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!






ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


>


non ti preoccupare... deve ancora leggere tutto


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> a lui andava bene com era nn si e mai lamentato sono stat io quella per cui le cose nn vanno forse perche sono lo spirito ribelle della situazione nn saprei che dire...


Piùche spirito ribelle, direi spirito rompicoglioni e penso pure che tuo marito starà da Dio senza una incontentabile come te...scusa, ma da quello che dici risulti essere una spaccamaroni di prima categoria, ringrazio iddio di avere una donna splendida al mio lato che ha accettato di trasferici in Cina (piangendo) pur di stare con me.

Quanto sono fortunato, merda, me ne rendo conto adesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Quanto sono fortunato*, merda, me ne rendo conto adesso.


Minchia Daniele... TE NE SEI ACCORTO!!!!!!!!!!!
ohhhhh, meno male!


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Piùche spirito ribelle, direi spirito rompicoglioni e penso pure che tuo marito starà da Dio senza una incontentabile come te...scusa, ma da quello che dici risulti essere una spaccamaroni di prima categoria, ringrazio iddio di avere una donna splendida al mio lato che ha* accettato di trasferici in Cina *(piangendo) pur di stare con me.
> 
> *Quanto sono fortunato*, merda, me ne rendo conto adesso.



'NDO VAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

certo che sei fortunato! te ne accorgi solo ora?


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Piùche spirito ribelle, direi spirito rompicoglioni e penso pure che tuo marito starà da Dio senza una incontentabile come te...scusa, ma da quello che dici risulti essere una spaccamaroni di prima categoria, ringrazio iddio di avere una donna splendida al mio lato che ha accettato di trasferici in Cina (piangendo) pur di stare con me.
> 
> Quanto sono fortunato, merda, me ne rendo conto adesso.


ehh si sarò anche una rompicoglioni... ma almeno avrò avuto il coraggio di porre fine a qualcosa che sarebbe stato solo un insieme di bugie e nient altro...  xke cosi era e così sarà...


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ehh si sarò anche una rompicoglioni... ma almeno avrò avuto il coraggio di porre fine a qualcosa che sarebbe stato solo un insieme di bugie e nient altro...  xke cosi era e così sarà...


Il problema è che sei ribelle? Ribelle è buttarsi nelle braccia di un altro perchè le cose non vanno? Direi che più che ribelle lo chiamerei vile, e lasci il tuo marito da vile, dandogli dentro di te colpe perchè lui non è cambiato, mentre molto probabilemnte sei tu che non vai bene, sei tu che sei il difetto in famiglia.

Tu accentri la tutto su di te, cioè la famiglia va bene se vai bene tu...non hai mai parlato di quel poveraccio di tuo marito che magari ti trascura per la Juventus, ma che tu trascuro amabilmente in 100000 altre cose, ma no, tu sei trasgressiva e ribelle, lui solo un coglione che ha sbagliato donna da sposarsi e con la quale ci ha fatto due figli forse perchè l'amava...ma tu non lo hai amato, hai amato sempre e solamente quello che volevi essere e che volevi fare tu.

Quello che scrivi sembra tanto il telefono..tu.tu.tu tu


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il problema è che sei ribelle? Ribelle è buttarsi nelle braccia di un altro perchè le cose non vanno? Direi che più che ribelle lo chiamerei vile, e lasci il tuo marito da vile, dandogli dentro di te colpe perchè lui non è cambiato, mentre molto probabilemnte sei tu che non vai bene, sei tu che sei il difetto in famiglia.
> 
> Tu accentri la tutto su di te, cioè la famiglia va bene se vai bene tu...non hai mai parlato di quel poveraccio di tuo marito che magari ti trascura per la Juventus, ma che tu trascuro amabilmente in 100000 altre cose, ma no, tu sei trasgressiva e ribelle, lui solo un coglione che ha sbagliato donna da sposarsi e con la quale ci ha fatto due figli forse perchè l'amava...ma tu non lo hai amato, amato sempre e solamente quello che volevi essere e che volevi fare tu.
> 
> Quello che scrivi sembra tanto il telefono..tu.tu.tu tu



invece penso di no io nn  ho mai fatto un cazzo per me.... ho deciso che dovevo esser solo per la famiglia e per me lui ha sbagliat a restare il giovincello di 20 anni perche a 20 anni s va dietro le passioni... e xke lui ha potuto continuare la sua vita ... e io dove ero??? ero buona  solo a far la moglie e poi nn mi posso lamentare se mi manca???????????????????????????????? se lo vorrei più x meeeeeeeee???? nn ne ho il diritto...scusate forse sono solo io che nn capisco un cazzo gli altri sono tutti bravi a indossare una maschera...e cosi poter andare avanti nella vita...a casa la moglie fuori l'amante... no io no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> invece penso di no io nn ho mai fatto un cazzo per me.... ho deciso che dovevo esser solo per la famiglia e per me lui ha sbagliat a restare il giovincello di 20 anni perche a 20 anni s va dietro le passioni... e xke lui ha potuto continuare la sua vita ... e io dove ero??? ero buona solo a far la moglie e poi nn mi posso lamentare se mi manca???????????????????????????????? se lo vorrei più x meeeeeeeee???? nn ne ho il diritto...scusate forse sono solo io che nn capisco un cazzo gli altri sono tutti bravi a indossare una maschera...e cosi poter andare avanti nella vita...a casa la moglie fuori l'amante... no io no...


ti manca? ma io non ti capisco Maya... dici tutto e il contrario di tutto... come fa a mancarti... se dici che pensi di non averlo mai amato?


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti manca? ma io non ti capisco Maya... dici tutto e il contrario di tutto... come fa a mancarti... se dici che pensi di non averlo mai amato?


Appunto, come fa a mancarti se non lo hai mai amato? Mi sembra imnpossibile! Cioè capisco che possa mancare un cane ed un gatto, sarà forse la stessa sensazione.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> invece penso di no io nn ho mai fatto un cazzo per me.... ho deciso che dovevo esser solo per la famiglia e per me lui ha sbagliat a restare il giovincello di 20 anni perche a 20 anni s va dietro le passioni... e xke lui ha potuto continuare la sua vita ... e io dove ero??? ero buona solo a far la moglie e poi nn mi posso lamentare se mi manca???????????????????????????????? se lo vorrei più x meeeeeeeee???? nn ne ho il diritto...scusate forse sono solo io che nn capisco un cazzo gli altri sono tutti bravi a indossare una maschera...e cosi poter andare avanti nella vita...a casa la moglie fuori l'amante... no io no...



ogni tuo post è una contraddizione.... mah...


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ogni tuo post è una contraddizione.... mah...


l'ho amato forse a modo mio penso che se fosse  stat come io credevo che fosse...ci sarei potuta sta...
non è facile... tutto ciò.... 
dico du nn amarlo xke nn è come vorrei
xke e lontano dalla mia idea  ...
che dev dirvi........

cmq nn mi siete x niente d'aiutoo se mi attaccate..io vorrei solo l'aiuto .....a superare questo momento...


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> l'ho amato forse a modo mio penso che se fosse stat come io credevo che fosse...ci sarei potuta sta...
> non è facile... tutto ciò....
> dico du nn amarlo xke nn è come vorrei
> xke e lontano dalla mia idea ...
> ...


veramente Maya stiamo cercando di farti ragionare...a quanto pare inutilmente perchè continui a contrariarci sempre!
che tipo di aiuto vuoi??? solo una pacca sulla spalla? scusami ma non capisco...


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti manca? ma io non ti capisco Maya... dici tutto e il contrario di tutto... come fa a mancarti... se dici che pensi di non averlo mai amato?


ci ho passato 7 anni della mia vita
e ho condiviso le fasi piu belle ... 
nn posso scordare tutto cosi
io penso che se solo entrambi avessimo fatto la metà di quello che sarebbe servito..... x nn fare andare a rotoli tutto ciò molte cose nn sarebbero andate cosi...
xke nessuna x prima io ...sono mai voluta cambiare ma nemmeno lui nemmeno lui,,............. ma voi tanto leggete solo la mia di versione.... vorrei tanto che sentiste lui....almeno poi capireste... 
ecco a cosa sarebbe servito il terapista di coppia a capire dov s sbaglia ma nulla...lui nn vuole...
io ci proverei anche ma senza il suo consenso...nn si può fare


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

Nessuno ti può essere di aiuto se per prima tu non sei di aiuto a te stessa.

Tanti, troppi ti hanno detto che sei infatile? Si cavoli, quindi inzia a meditare un poco su questo, forse vorrà dire che sei infatile e che hai bisogno di crescere e che questa opzione è una necessità per te.
SI è notato che tu parli solo di te stessa, di quello che luyi doveva essere per te, ma non ti sei mai posta il problema....ed io sono giusta? Ti dico la mia? A tuo marityo andavi bene perchè avevi la figa...del resto si è accontentato, mentre tu vuoi che una persona cambi per te, vuoi vivere la favola...mentre hai in casa i due cazzo di figli di tuo marito???? Ma che favola vuoi vivere??? Allora, abbandonerai tuo marito e questo è chiaro, mettiti nell'idea che però tu sei in un torto bestiale, che tutta la tua scontentezza è solo partita da te stessa e dalle tue aspettative negli altri, che sono di base sbagliate, impara a cambiare te stessa, cioè a fare quello che tu dici che gli altri devono fare per te.

Alla fine sei come tante madri che ho visto, hai solo avuto dei figli per un tuo desiderio egoistico, li ami, forse, ma tu volevi i tuoi bambolotti per te stessa, solo per te.


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ci ho passato 7 anni della mia vita
> e ho condiviso le fasi piu belle ...
> nn posso scordare tutto cosi
> io penso che se solo entrambi avessimo fatto la metà di quello che sarebbe servito..... x nn fare andare a rotoli tutto ciò molte cose nn sarebbero andate cosi...
> ...


E che cavolo, per la prima volta lo hai ammesso.

Adesso cosa volete fare? Fare i coglioni con le vite dei vostri figli oppure crescere e venirvi incontro? Sia tuo marito che potrebbe non guardarsi più le partite (se una persona mette in secondo piano le persone che dovrebbe amare per una partita vuol dire che ha una dipendenza brutta), ma anche tu, cavolo, non pensare che tutto ti sia dovuto. lavora su di te, lavora tanto su di te è l'unica cosa che puoi fare lasciando o non lasciando tuo marito.


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nessuno ti può essere di aiuto se per prima tu non sei di aiuto a te stessa.
> 
> Tanti, troppi ti hanno detto che sei infatile? Si cavoli, quindi inzia a meditare un poco su questo, forse vorrà dire che sei infatile e che hai bisogno di crescere e che questa opzione è una necessità per te.
> SI è notato che tu parli solo di te stessa, di quello che luyi doveva essere per te, ma non ti sei mai posta il problema....ed io sono giusta? Ti dico la mia? A tuo marityo andavi bene perchè avevi la figa...del resto si è accontentato, mentre tu vuoi che una persona cambi per te, vuoi vivere la favola...mentre hai in casa i due cazzo di figli di tuo marito???? Ma che favola vuoi vivere??? Allora, abbandonerai tuo marito e questo è chiaro, mettiti nell'idea che però tu sei in un torto bestiale, che tutta la tua scontentezza è solo partita da te stessa e dalle tue aspettative negli altri, che sono di base sbagliate, impara a cambiare te stessa, cioè a fare quello che tu dici che gli altri devono fare per te.
> ...





sicuro li ho voluti x me....e sono MIEI .... Infatti a chi cercano ???? sempre e solo a me


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> sicuro li ho voluti x me....e sono MIEI .... Infatti a chi cercano ???? sempre e solo a me



sono i VOSTRI


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> l'ho amato forse a modo mio penso che se fosse stat come io credevo che fosse...ci sarei potuta sta...
> non è facile... tutto ciò....
> dico du nn amarlo xke nn è come vorrei
> xke e lontano dalla mia idea ...
> ...


Maya... una persona la si ama per come è, non per come vorremmo che fosse. Perchè le persone, se cambiano, lo fanno solo perchè lo vogliono loro, non perchè lo vuole qualcun altro. E meno male, aggiungo.


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono i VOSTRI


ma hanno un padre assente....


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> ma hanno un padre assente....


mi descrivi la giornata tipo di tuo marito?


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> E che cavolo, per la prima volta lo hai ammesso.
> 
> Adesso cosa volete fare? Fare i coglioni con le vite dei vostri figli oppure crescere e venirvi incontro? Sia tuo marito che potrebbe non guardarsi più le partite (se una persona mette in secondo piano le persone che dovrebbe amare per una partita vuol dire che ha una dipendenza brutta), ma anche tu, cavolo, non pensare che tutto ti sia dovuto. lavora su di te, lavora tanto su di te è l'unica cosa che puoi fare lasciando o non lasciando tuo marito.


io penso che nn si tratta solo dia spettarsi un qualcosa... e giusto.. venirsi incontro ...ma si sono creati i muri... come si fa ad abbatterli..se lui nn ce la fa a dimenticare i mie sbagli??? e questo il problema... lui nn ha scordato nn ha dimenticato..e io x sincerità ho confessato.. ma se questa cosa se la porta dietro..da 3 anni a questa a parte???
io ho sbagliato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> sicuro li ho voluti x me....e sono MIEI .... Infatti a chi cercano ???? sempre e solo a me


sono i VOSTRI. Che cerchino più la madre che il padre, così piccoli, è normale. E questa frase non mi piace.
Perchè un momento dici che tuo marito è un bravo padre, il momento dopo che non si occupa dei figli. Un momento dici che non vedi l'ora di non stare più con tuo marito, il momento dopo che ti manca.
Un momento prima dici che stai cercando altre persone... il momento dopo che vorresti che lui ti stesse vicino.
Vuoi un buon motivo per lasciarlo? ce l'hai già... ma io ti ripeto, ancora: cerca di capire cosa vuoi dalla vita, prima di fare le tue prove sulla pelle degli altri.
Perchè in base alla tua meturità costruirai anche le tue storie future. E se vai avanti così, a fare la vittima delle situazioni... in cui ti sei ficcata tu... avendo sempre tante aspettative DAGLI altri ma non partendo dalla voglia di costruire CON e PER gli altri... ti troverai ad essere delusa anche la prossima volta, secondo me.


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi descrivi la giornata tipo di tuo marito?


lunedi: sveglia,lavoro,casa cena ,letto
martedi : sveglia e dalle 6 lo vedo alle 22
mercoledi: come luned
govedi :idem 
venerdi : come martedi
sabato lui a lavoro io a casa ,poi lui a casa e io a lavoro
domenica : io lavoro lui partita 

nn ci stiamo qquasi mai insieme e quando siamo a cena a nn parla  mai e una volta mi aiutava a casa ora nn più...


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lunedi: sveglia,lavoro,casa cena ,letto
> martedi : sveglia e dalle 6 lo vedo alle 22
> mercoledi: come luned
> govedi :idem
> ...



quindi la partita la guarda quando tu sei al lavoro?

e i vostri figli in questa descrizione dove sono? lui a cena non parla mai...e tu?


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono i VOSTRI. Che cerchino più la madre che il padre, così piccoli, è normale. E questa frase non mi piace.
> Perchè un momento dici che tuo marito è un bravo padre, il momento dopo che non si occupa dei figli. Un momento dici che non vedi l'ora di non stare più con tuo marito, il momento dopo che ti manca.
> Un momento prima dici che stai cercando altre persone... il momento dopo che vorresti che lui ti stesse vicino.
> Vuoi un buon motivo per lasciarlo? ce l'hai già... ma io ti ripeto, ancora: cerca di capire cosa vuoi dalla vita, prima di fare le tue prove sulla pelle degli altri.
> Perchè in base alla tua meturità costruirai anche le tue storie future. E se vai avanti così, a fare la vittima delle situazioni... in cui ti sei ficcata tu... avendo sempre tante aspettative DAGLI altri ma non partendo dalla voglia di costruire CON e PER gli altri... ti troverai ad essere delusa anche la prossima volta, secondo me.


sono stata adottata secondo me ho un problema psicologico sull'abbandono... questa e una cosa che penso io
cmq si e vero mi contraddico xke nn lo voglio cosi questo rapporto ma nn voglio far star  male loro i cuccioli
ma nn sono quella donna che  si sottomette per bene dei figli e sbaglio...
ma nn ho mai vissuto ,ho paura di trovarmi a dire a 40 anni : che stupida tutti sti anni passati cosi mentre li potevo passare diversamente
o potrò anche pentirmi d aver lasciato lui...
o lu rendersi conto di avermi fatt fare questa scelta...
nn lo so come andrà a finire................ 
ho tanti dubbi ecco xke mi CONTRADDICO SPESSO NN SONO SICURA


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi la partita la guarda quando tu sei al lavoro?
> 
> e i vostri figli in questa descrizione dove sono? lui a cena non parla mai...e tu?


No la partita la guarda e il martedi e venerdi va al campo 
a cena parla poco e io facendo  sempre monologhi nn so parlare più con lui
mi sto chiudendo a riccio... 
nn si litiga con lui
nn si scherza 
nn lo so... eppure da fidanzato nn lo vedev cosi...


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> No la partita la guarda e il martedi e venerdi va al campo
> a cena parla poco e io facendo sempre monologhi nn so parlare più con lui
> mi sto chiudendo a riccio...
> nn si litiga con lui
> ...


forse vi siete presi troppe responsabilità troppo presto e troppo in fretta? 
forse da fidanzato non lo vedevi cosi perche stavate lontani?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> sono stata adottata secondo me ho un problema psicologico sull'abbandono... questa e una cosa che penso io
> cmq si e vero mi contraddico xke nn lo voglio cosi questo rapporto ma nn voglio far star male loro i cuccioli
> ma nn sono quella donna che si sottomette per bene dei figli e sbaglio...
> ma nn ho mai vissuto ,ho paura di trovarmi a dire a 40 anni : che stupida tutti sti anni passati cosi mentre li potevo passare diversamente
> ...


le scelte non si dovrebbero mai fare per paura, Maya... MAI. Perchè non sono scelte. Ecco perchè ti stiamo ripetendo di PENSARE ATTENTAMENTE e CON CALMA a quello che VUOI. Dato che non sai cosa ti succederà e chi incontrerai in futuro... devi costruirtelo tu. Devi andare VERSO qualcosa, non fuggire DA qualcosa. Se non sai cosa vuoi devi chiedertelo, con convinzione. Senza trovarti scuse. Ogni volta che ti viene da compiangerti pensa che STAI PERDENDO TEMPO ed ENERGIE. Devi arrivara ad immaginare la vita che vuoi e MUOVERE IL CULO PER REALIZZARLA DA SOLA. Se poi con il tempo... qualcuno ti darà una mano, meglio. Ma non farci affidamento.


----------



## iosonoio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Di storie come quella di maya ne ho sentite tante. Sei solo alla ricerca di qualche emozione che lui non ti da più o non ti ha mai dato, il tutto senza rinunciare alla famiglia, a lui e ai figli. Rientra tutto nella normalità. La colpa della sua "assenza" magari parte da te...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Di storie come quella di maya ne ho sentite tante. Sei solo alla ricerca di qualche emozione che lui non ti da più o non ti ha mai dato, il tutto senza rinunciare alla famiglia, a lui e ai figli. Rientra tutto nella normalità. La colpa della sua "assenza" magari parte da te...


magari sì. Superare un tradimento non è uno scherzo, se inoltre recepisci che dietro al tradimento c'era come motivazione la delusione data dal rapporto... mah. Io mi chiedo se il muro alzato da quest'uomo non sia una difesa. Insomma... Maya... io non ho mai letto una parola sul dispiacere di avergli inflitto sofferenza. Solo giustificazioni per te. Ma quello che ha sofferto lui?


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari sì. Superare un tradimento non è uno scherzo, se inoltre recepisci che dietro al tradimento c'era come motivazione la delusione data dal rapporto... mah. Io mi chiedo se il muro alzato da quest'uomo non sia una difesa. Insomma... Maya... io non ho mai letto una parola sul dispiacere di avergli inflitto sofferenza. Solo giustificazioni per te. Ma quello che ha sofferto lui?


lo so tanto doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-..........


----------



## ologramma (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lo so tanto doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-..........


 ti leggo in silenzio da un po, scusa ma sei piena di contraddizioni.
Sei stufa , non ti diverti ,non l'ho apprezzi , non lo consideri , lo tradisci? per ultimo lo vuoi lasciare ora dici
(lo so tanto doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-....) quindi decideteeee che vuoi fare!!!!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lo so tanto doloreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-..........



Non ho capito ...
ma lui sa che lo hai tradito?


----------



## devastata (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> lunedi: sveglia,lavoro,casa cena ,letto
> martedi : sveglia e dalle 6 lo vedo alle 22
> mercoledi: come luned
> govedi :idem
> ...



Maya, è cosi in tantissime unioni, pensa a chi fa i turni di notte, ci sono addirittura coppie che di proposito fanno turni alternati per poter curare i figli, gente che lavora all'estero o lontana dalla famiglia, il problema nel tuo caso è uno solo:

non AMI tuo marito. Cosa provi lui per te è impossibile anche solo immaginarlo per noi.

Gli hai confessato i tuoi tradimenti, come ha reagito? Cosa ti ha detto? Spero non si sia messo a guardare la mia Juve anche davanti alla tua confessione.

O fai una scelta di comodo e continui a stare con lui per quieto vivere e per lasciare i figli sereni, cercando di non litigare, anche perchè è difficile farlo quando non ci si vede, o lo lasci, come già ti hanno suggerito, lascialo prima di metterti con qualcuno. Ricorda però che difficilmente un uomo libero e senza figli si accollerà tre persone, in caso contraio sarai tu a dovertene accollare più di una. 

Ho l'impressione che tu abbia un idea troppo romantica del matrimonio.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, è cosi in tantissime unioni, pensa a chi fa i turni di notte, ci sono addirittura coppie che di proposito fanno turni alternati per poter curare i figli, gente che lavora all'estero o lontana dalla famiglia, il problema nel tuo caso è uno solo:
> 
> non AMI tuo marito. Cosa provi lui per te è impossibile anche solo immaginarlo per noi.
> 
> ...



Concordo ...in modo particolare sul neretto:singleeye:


----------



## maya (21 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito ...
> ma lui sa che lo hai tradito?


Si pianse ci siamo rimessi insieme ma lui vuoldire nn ha mai dimenticato... Tutto il male che gli ho fatto e andato avanti x la bimba poi abbiamo cercato il maschietto solo che secondo me lui nn ha mai perdo ato il mio tradimento


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> Si pianse ci siamo rimessi insieme ma lui vuoldire nn ha mai dimenticato... Tutto il male che gli ho fatto e andato avanti x la bimba poi abbiamo cercato il maschietto solo che secondo me lui nn ha mai perdo ato il mio tradimento


No, non ha perdonato, ci vogliono anni per perdonare e dall'altra una persona che sa chiedere perdono. Tu mi zsembri il tipo di svuotarti la coscienza e pretendere il perdono subito, sappi che ci vogliono anni per superare un tradimento, 3 anni...sono una bazzecola. Quindi scusa, ma come era lui prima del tuo tradimento?


----------



## battiato63 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Bentornato


 grazie cara e salutami tanto il mio fratello:up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> BATTIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i

ciao carissima amica mia  mi siete mancate tanto


----------



## battiato63 (22 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


>


mi spiego : visto che lui guarda le partite sul divano quindi molto assorto, calcola che mancano 2 giornate alla fine del girone di andata e tutto il girone di ritorno, per cui hai tutto il tempo di vendere il negozio senza che lui si accorga di nulla ( e in questo sei maestra), i soldi ricavati li versi sul conto di tuo padre (visto che sono suoi) quando finirà il campionato e lui si accorgerà che non hai più il negozio sarà troppo tardi e a quel punto lui  inevitabilmente, , con tuo "sommo dispiacere" ti lascerà... ora penso a stò povero omo.. si troverà senza moglie,  senza negozio, senza soldi,  metti pure  che la sua squadra retrocede in serie B... non gli resta che il Tevere..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

chiaro ora maya?.....


----------



## maya (22 Dicembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi spiego : visto che lui guarda le partite sul divano quindi molto assorto, calcola che mancano 2 giornate alla fine del girone di andata e tutto il girone di ritorno, per cui hai tutto il tempo di vendere il negozio senza che lui si accorga di nulla ( e in questo sei maestra), i soldi ricavati li versi sul conto di tuo padre (visto che sono suoi) quando finirà il campionato e lui si accorgerà che non hai più il negozio sarà troppo tardi e a quel punto lui  inevitabilmente, , con tuo "sommo dispiacere" ti lascerà... ora penso a stò povero omo.. si troverà senza moglie,  senza negozio, senza soldi,  metti pure  che la sua squadra retrocede in serie B... non gli resta che il Tevere..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> chiaro ora maya?.....


il negozio nn è suo premetto lui è dipendende altrove... nn ho capito il tuo messaggio


----------



## maya (22 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non ha perdonato, ci vogliono anni per perdonare e dall'altra una persona che sa chiedere perdono. Tu mi zsembri il tipo di svuotarti la coscienza e pretendere il perdono subito, sappi che ci vogliono anni per superare un tradimento, 3 anni...sono una bazzecola. Quindi scusa, ma come era lui prima del tuo tradimento?


quell di adesso ...quando nacque la femmina io avevo solo 20 ann e nn sapevo nulla di cosa mi aspettava
lui si alzava la mattina andava a lavoro...e prima delle 18 nn era mai a casa poi cerano le sere che andava agli allenamenti... e che io lo pregavo di restare con me xke la sera con la bimba piccola da sola nn mi andava di stare... 
dopo la nascita di giada io gli fu fedele per 9 mesi...quando al battesimo della mi figliola conobbi colui che diventò per un breve periodo il mio amante... una sera mentre si era in casa io lo chiamai dal bagno di casa e lui di là mi senti (ovviamente) ... a quel punto volle sapere con chi parlavo ...nn negai... xke pensi che negare avrebbe solamente peggiorato le cose...anche se la prima regola è : "negare fino all'evidenza" cosi gli dissi la verità li allora intervennero le famiglie che lo convinsero a nn mollare per il bene della piccola... cosi lui resto ma in cuor suo mai dimenticò. 

la nostra vita andò avanti tra alti e bassi e dopo un allontanamento da parte di entrambi dove ognuno facea quello che gli pareva e qui io nn ho le prove che lui abbia fatto qualcosa ma aveva un legame con una ragazza del posto in piu in un secondo tempo intrattenne un contatto cn una torinese sfegatata juventina... x un periodo... dopo di che anche qui le famiglie intervennero salì mio padreb dalla sicilia e ci obbligò a far pace,....e passato solo un anno da quella volta  fino a che un mese fa lo buttai fuori di casa...x spronarlo a capire che cosi e uno schifo ma lui con un atteggiamento prezioso tenuto una settimana, volle ritornare a casa... credendo che fosse stato lui a farmi capire qualcosa ...ma io lo vidi solo molto deleteria questa cosa in quanto in me scatto quel qualcosa che al gg d'oggi mi h portato a dire ma che ci stiamo a fare assieme??? nonostante tutti i dubbi e le paure .. .. din quello che dovrò affrontare ...xò nn  vedo nulla di positivo tra me e lui.....
sinceramente ammettiamo che anche la conoscenza del 44 enne m aiutò a prendere questa decisione.... tutt'ora ci si sente ... so che nn e giusto.. ma lui mi dice che siamo  amici  e io cerco di convincermi di ciò...


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2012)

fate un po' come volete ma tenete presente che siete genitori e se essere  stati due pessimi  compagni è un peccato veniale e reciproco con i figli non si gioca.
trovate il modo di fare meno danni possibili, chiedendo anche aiuto perché per ora siete stati sciagurati.
poveri piccoli innocenti


----------



## maya (22 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fate un po' come volete ma tenete presente che siete genitori e se essere  stati due pessimi  compagni è un peccato veniale e reciproco con i figli non si gioca.
> trovate il modo di fare meno danni possibili, chiedendo anche aiuto perché per ora siete stati sciagurati.
> poveri piccoli innocenti



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## devastata (22 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non ha perdonato, ci vogliono anni per perdonare e dall'altra una persona che sa chiedere perdono. Tu mi zsembri il tipo di svuotarti la coscienza e pretendere il perdono subito, sappi che ci vogliono anni per superare un tradimento, 3 anni...sono una bazzecola. Quindi scusa, ma come era lui prima del tuo tradimento?



Dall'altra una persona che sa chiedere scusa. 

Sarebbe già un buon inizio, per quanto vissuto e letto sono davvero pochi quelli che dopo aver sbagliato sanno farsi perdonare.


----------



## battiato63 (22 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> il negozio nn è suo premetto lui è dipendende altrove... nn ho capito il tuo messaggio


eppure mi sembra di essere stato molto chiaro  vendi l'edicola , fa sparire i soldi, mollalo, porta i bambini dai tuoi genitori e goditi la vita da ragazza single... piano perfetto no?


----------



## Gian (23 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Di storie come quella di maya ne ho sentite tante. Sei solo alla ricerca di qualche emozione che lui non ti da più o non ti ha mai dato, il tutto senza rinunciare alla famiglia, a lui e ai figli. Rientra tutto nella normalità. La colpa della sua "assenza" magari parte da te...



ne vedremo di coppie "volare" , nei prossimi decenni....

mi spiegava il fotografo del mio matrimonio, che lui è molto preoccupato:
fa servizi costosi, stampa e prepara i dischi o i filmati e poi....
dopo mesi spariscono e non ritirano i lavori. Lavoro bruciato per lui.
SEPARATI.

a parte questo credo che il problema di Maya sia il tipico problema della coppia molto giovane
con figli piccoli, che sono duramente impegnativi come è noto. La coppia è implosa
sulla mancanza di coesione, sulla mancanza di condivisione della vita e sulle sollecitazioni
dovute ai piccoli (forse una coppia poco aiutata, non saprei).
Il resto lo ha fatto il sogno di Maya con quel signore di cui parlava all'inizio del thread.


----------



## Daniele (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che brava mogliettina, ben 9 mesi di fedeltà! I 20 anni non ti giustificano, ma come sempre avrai dato la colpa a lui del fatto che lo hai tradito. Scusa se te lo dico, ma tutti gli uomini del mondo preferirebbero la partita che ad una moglie fedifraga che ti sputa livornesi addosso.
adesso ho ben chiaro il motivo per cui il vostro rapporto é uno schifo, il motivo sei tu!!  Ed anche se lui dice che vai bene, sta dicendo una bugia, forse perché ti vuole ancora un poco di bene.
Guardati dentro pessima moglie, rischi di essere anche una pessima madre.


----------



## maya (23 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che brava mogliettina, ben 9 mesi di fedeltà! I 20 anni non ti giustificano, ma come sempre avrai dato la colpa a lui del fatto che lo hai tradito. Scusa se te lo dico, ma tutti gli uomini del mondo preferirebbero la partita che ad una moglie fedifraga che ti sputa livornesi addosso.
> adesso ho ben chiaro il motivo per cui il vostro rapporto é uno schifo, il motivo sei tu!!  Ed anche se lui dice che vai bene, sta dicendo una bugia, forse perché ti vuole ancora un poco di bene.
> Guardati dentro pessima moglie, rischi di essere anche una pessima madre.


senti fatti gli affari tuoi....nn rispondere più xke nn sai un cavolo d me pensa alla tua di compagna .... e nn giudicare nessuno perchè nn sei nessun sulla faccia della terra e prima o poi anche te pagherai le tue colpe xke ognuno ha degli scheletri nell'armadio................ 
e cerca di essere meno cattivo perche davanti alla giustizia divina ci arriverai anche te....


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2012)

Certo che davanti alla giustizia divina ci andró, ed anche prima di te. Ma io non ho commesso violenza sulle persone, mentre te si! Bella la vita chiamandolo sbagli, ma quando son ripetuti sono violenza per tuo marito
. Avevi tutti i diritti per il divorzio prima do tradirem tuo marito, ma ci.hai fatto il classico figlio di perdono e quest imperdonabile. Ripeto, non so se sei da cure pesanti o no,ma tu sei da curare nella capoccia e solo li


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2012)

[HR][/HR]Ok, tento di essere propositivo adesso!

Maya, la situazione tua è uno schifo non perchè non siate compatibili, ma perchè tu hai tradito carissima. Visto che tu accentyri su di te tutto, non penso che sia stata una buona moglie nel chiedere scusa a tuo marito, anzi scommetto che hai riversato su di lui le cause del tuo tradimento.
Poi si è messa in mezzo la famiglia che lo ha fatto "ragionare" in quanto padre di una figlia, per lei, ma ovvio che non ti abbia perdonata ed è ovvio che lui ha diritto a farsi quella parte di vita che lo soddisfa, perchè credo che stare in casa con una  moglie che deve subirsi e che comunquegli ascrive ogni colpa...bhe deve essere pesante.
Ma se fossi amico di tuo marito gli direi invece di farti battaglia, perchè hai diritto si di avre quel fottutissimo divorzio, ma anche lui ha il diritto sacrosanto di vedersi riconoscere solo le giuste colpe e non quelle che tu gli vomiti addosso.
Maya, io fui tradito dalla mia ex che aveva 20 anni in quel momento, che si abbiano 30, 20 o 40 non c'è scusante, è una cosa che fa un male cane e tu non hai il diritto di fare questo male a tuo marito perchè la vita non è come la volevi tu, forse evitare di fare figli così giovani e di vedere come era davvero la vita ti avrebbe fatto del bene, ma tu comunque un errore enorme lo hai fatto, il figlio di riappacificazione, secondo me un figlio nato in questi momenti ha una sfiga enorme, perchè non è un gesto di amore, ma di profondo egoismo, cosa che tu hai dimostrato possedere in abbondanza.


----------



## Duchessa (24 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fate un po' come volete ma tenete presente che siete genitori e se essere  stati due pessimi  compagni è un *peccato veniale* e reciproco con i figli non si gioca.
> trovate il modo di fare meno danni possibili, chiedendo anche aiuto perché per ora *siete stati sciagurati.*
> poveri piccoli innocenti


apa:
e arriverà l'ira divina
e finiranno all'inferno
fra le anime dannate
nel girone dei lussuriosi
dove tira vento della madonna


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Dicembre 2012)

poveri bambini....


----------



## Minerva (24 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


sei una pasticciona ...fatti consigliare e guidare dai tuoi .
brontola meno e pensa un po' di più...un bacio ai tuoi bambini e un abbraccio


----------



## maya (24 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei una pasticciona ...fatti consigliare e guidare dai tuoi .
> brontola meno e pensa un po' di più...un bacio ai tuoi bambini e un abbraccio


ci provo a pensa'...ci provo..ora sto riflettendo perche i miei bimbi per adesso sono  sereni e se le mie cavolo di scelte li fanno stare male io nn me lo perdonerei...
ma quanto si ppuò durare cosi??quanto??? 
se lui nn cambia io so che lo tradisco... xke e cosi dura riuscire a modificrsi???


----------



## Gian (24 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che brava mogliettina, ben 9 mesi di fedeltà! I 20 anni non ti giustificano, ma come sempre avrai dato la colpa a lui del fatto che lo hai tradito. Scusa se te lo dico, ma tutti gli uomini del mondo preferirebbero la partita che ad una moglie fedifraga che ti sputa livornesi addosso.
> adesso ho ben chiaro il motivo per cui il vostro rapporto é uno schifo, il motivo sei tu!!  Ed anche se lui dice che vai bene, sta dicendo una bugia, forse perché ti vuole ancora un poco di bene.
> Guardati dentro pessima moglie, rischi di essere anche una pessima madre.


dai Daniè ... :unhappy:
stiamo sereni, se sta scrivendo qui è per chiedere aiuto.
Aiutatela. Questa persona ne ha bisogno, io non la conosco
ma è in sofferenza. 
altrimenti non avrebbe scritto nulla e se si sarebbe separata, punto e basta.
è in crisi e non sa veramente cosa fare.


----------



## maya (24 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> dai Daniè ... :unhappy:
> stiamo sereni, se sta scrivendo qui è per chiedere aiuto.
> Aiutatela. Questa persona ne ha bisogno, io non la conosco
> ma è in sofferenza.
> ...


nn capisco xke DANIELE attacca e bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
nn provaa nemmeno a capire
xke lui e stato tradito è ferito parla perchhe per primo ci è passato lui...
ma nn sa dare consigli ne dire cosa ha fatto la su donna dopo, cosa ha fatto lui per perdonarla  per fare in modo che lei nn sbagliasse e questo che vorrei sentirmi dire... no insulti...


----------



## Lui (24 Dicembre 2012)

*io*

non ho letto la storia, lo farò se ne avrò tempo, ma da quel poco che ho letto capisco che ci sono bambini di mezzo.
Attenzione a tutti a dare consigli e suggerimenti.


----------



## Duchessa (24 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non ho letto la storia, lo farò se ne avrò tempo, ma da quel poco che ho letto capisco che ci sono bambini di mezzo.
> Attenzione a tutti a dare consigli e suggerimenti.


Vero..
Io posso dire quello che osservo, su larga scala.. Coppie che non funzionano e continuano assieme per e con i figli: i figli ne risentono. Coppie che non funzionano e si separano: e i figli ne risentono. Non esisterà più una strada "dorata".

Le strade non sono molte... se si è nella confusione, non fare passi affrettati, non fare scelte drastiche, provare a capire, darsi tempo. Se la cosa perdura troppo a lungo il disfacimento continuerà. E l'unica possibilità resta accettare questa cosa serenamente, prendere provvedimenti di comune accordo (marito e moglie), e mirare alla migliore armonia possibile.
E però i consigli di rito: non drammatizzare, usare amorevolezza.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Vero..
> Io posso dire quello che osservo, su larga scala.. Coppie che non funzionano e continuano assieme per e con i figli: i figli ne risentono. Coppie che non funzionano e si separano: e i figli ne risentono. Non esisterà più una strada "dorata".
> 
> Le strade non sono molte... se si è nella confusione, non fare passi affrettati, non fare scelte drastiche, provare a capire, darsi tempo. Se la cosa perdura troppo a lungo il disfacimento continuerà. E l'unica possibilità resta accettare questa cosa serenamente, prendere provvedimenti di comune accordo (marito e moglie), e mirare alla migliore armonia possibile.
> E però i consigli di rito: non drammatizzare, usare amorevolezza.


Sai perchè?
Perchè molte persone arrivano ad ammettere di avere problemi.
Ma poi è più comodo farsi compatire che non risolvere i problemi eh?

E per quante soluzione buone ed efficaci tu proponga, loro ti oppongono i diecimila buoni motivi che hanno per non fare niente, ma proprio niente.

E passano la vita

A lamentarsi e basta, succhiando affetto e comprensione, da ogni anima pia che incontrano no?

Così si va a piangere dall'amica che tua moglie è na iena, ma non la lasceresti mai no?

Diffida dall'omo lamenton...


Ma ciula el polenton!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (24 Dicembre 2012)

Maya, togli il 'se', soffriranno sicuramente, quindi se puoi evita la separazione, anche perchè non sei sicura neppure di volerla, matura matura matura, leggi qualche libro importante, fatti consigliare da un esperto, prendi tempo  e intanto stai serena in casa, comportati con amore verso i tuoi bambini e verso tuo marito, tutto può migliorare se lo si vuole veramente.

Richard Gere esiste solo al cinema. Nella vita reale anche lui è un uomo come tanti.


----------



## Duchessa (24 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, togli il 'se', soffriranno sicuramente, quindi se puoi evita la separazione, anche perchè non sei sicura neppure di volerla, matura matura matura, leggi qualche libro importante, fatti consigliare da un esperto, prendi tempo  e intanto stai serena in casa, comportati con amore verso i tuoi bambini e verso tuo marito, tutto può migliorare se lo si vuole veramente.
> 
> *Richard Gere esiste solo al cinema. Nella vita reale anche lui è un uomo come tanti.*


Scrivi cose intelligenti.
E' vero il grassetto. Ma è pur vero che non tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne sono adatti/adatte per essere nostri mariti/mogli. Altrimenti chiunque potrebbe andarci bene, con un po' di buona volontà. 

Buon Natale, giacchè ti scrivo


----------



## devastata (25 Dicembre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Scrivi cose intelligenti.
> E' vero il grassetto. Ma è pur vero che non tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne sono adatti/adatte per essere nostri mariti/mogli. Altrimenti chiunque potrebbe andarci bene, con un po' di buona volontà.
> 
> Buon Natale, giacchè ti scrivo



Il problema è che spesso,  chi 'ci va benissimo' si rivela ugualmente una delusione, anzi, peggio, quindi rimpiangiamo chi ci sembrava troppo pacato, sereno, sicuro, e ci pentiamo della scelta che sembrava la più felice. 

Ovvio che non tutti ci vanno bene, ma se ce lo siamo sposato e ci abbiamo fatto dei figli, avrà pur qualcosa che ci ha colpito positivamente. Rivalutiamolo fin che siamo in tempo. 

p.s. Mia figlia ha ospite il suo attuale ragazzo, dico attuale perchè cambia più ragazzi che abiti, dopo 4 giorni lei è già sofferente, il problema non è lui, è lei che non è mai soddisfatta e pensa che la vita sia solo un 'bel sogno'.
Lui è fin troppo paziente ed educato, lei lo vorrebbe entusiasta di tutto. Impossibile farla ragionare, mi ricorda Maya.


----------



## battiato63 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che brava mogliettina, ben 9 mesi di fedeltà! I 20 anni non ti giustificano, ma come sempre avrai dato la colpa a lui del fatto che lo hai tradito. Scusa se te lo dico, ma tutti gli uomini del mondo preferirebbero la partita che ad una moglie fedifraga che ti sputa livornesi addosso.
> adesso ho ben chiaro il motivo per cui il vostro rapporto é uno schifo, il motivo sei tu!!  Ed anche se lui dice che vai bene, sta dicendo una bugia, forse perché ti vuole ancora un poco di bene.
> Guardati dentro pessima moglie, rischi di essere anche una pessima madre.


DANIELE C'E' :up::up:


----------



## iosonoio (27 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> sicuro li ho voluti x me....e sono MIEI .... Infatti a chi cercano ???? sempre e solo a me


I figli non sono tuoi, sono stati fatti e voluti da tutti e due e sono PERSONE!! La mia ex moglie diceva sempre che nostra figlia è sua perchè l'ha fatta lei...lo ha sempre sostenuto.
Non pensare che i bambini siano stupidi: le situazioni le sentono, le "annusano" e quando possono decidere, si prendono quello che li fa stare bene. Io sono quattro anni che sono andato via di casa e mia figlia che ha tredici anni sai con chi ha deciso di vivere? Con me! E sappi che io sono quello che le impone delle regole, che la spinge a studiare di più, sono un papà abbastanza severo, eppure sono un punto fermo ed è per questo che vive con me da quasi un anno. Non pensare che puoi fare quello che vuoi e i tuoi figli non se ne accorgono...


----------



## maya (27 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> I figli non sono tuoi, sono stati fatti e voluti da tutti e due e sono PERSONE!! La mia ex moglie diceva sempre che nostra figlia è sua perchè l'ha fatta lei...lo ha sempre sostenuto.
> Non pensare che i bambini siano stupidi: le situazioni le sentono, le "annusano" e quando possono decidere, si prendono quello che li fa stare bene. Io sono quattro anni che sono andato via di casa e mia figlia che ha tredici anni sai con chi ha deciso di vivere? Con me! E sappi che io sono quello che le impone delle regole, che la spinge a studiare di più, sono un papà abbastanza severo, eppure sono un punto fermo ed è per questo che vive con me da quasi un anno. Non pensare che puoi fare quello che vuoi e i tuoi figli non se ne accorgono...


lo soooo ...quella frase la scrissi in un momento di rabbia nn voglio levare i figli a lui... nn vi preoccupate anzi più tempo passano con lui meglio è...xke finora nn ne hanno passato un granchè ..arriva il momento che dovrà rinuncare a qualcosa almeno per loro visto che per me nn l'ha fatto...


----------



## iosonoio (27 Dicembre 2012)

Permettimi una cosa: date tranquillità a quei bambini! E non pensare che se stai con la testa "altrove" loro non se ne rendono conto.


----------



## maya (27 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Permettimi una cosa: date tranquillità a quei bambini! E non pensare che se stai con la testa "altrove" loro non se ne rendono conto.


e quello che si vuole fare... standogli vicino... facendoli frequentare col padre..permettendogli di stare in casa con loro... per il priimo periodo... 
cmq x adess è ancora in casa...
dopo le feste andrà via...ma  bimbi saranno monitorati... nel senso che staremo attenti a ogni loro cambiamento d'umore...d'atteggiamento


----------



## Daniele (27 Dicembre 2012)

maya ha detto:


> e quello che si vuole fare... standogli vicino... facendoli frequentare col padre..permettendogli di stare in casa con loro... per il priimo periodo...
> cmq x adess è ancora in casa...
> dopo le feste andrà via...ma  bimbi saranno monitorati... nel senso che staremo attenti a ogni loro cambiamento d'umore...d'atteggiamento


Hai mai pensato che i tuoi figli potranno voler stare con il padre? Hai mai valutato questa non improbabile ipotesi. Anche perchè per come ti sei comportata...se sulla maturità di tuo marito come padre ci potrebbero essere dubbi...ma tu hai ribadito più e più volte il concetto di essere una bambina troppo cresciuta, quindi ti reputi capace di fare quello che devi? O meglio le persone accanto a voi hanno sollevato dubbi sulla questione?


----------



## maya (27 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che i tuoi figli potranno voler stare con il padre? Hai mai valutato questa non improbabile ipotesi. Anche perchè per come ti sei comportata...se sulla maturità di tuo marito come padre ci potrebbero essere dubbi...ma tu hai ribadito più e più volte il concetto di essere una bambina troppo cresciuta, quindi ti reputi capace di fare quello che devi? O meglio le persone accanto a voi hanno sollevato dubbi sulla questione?


nn lo so se sarò capace ma sicuramente ci metterò tutto l'impegno possibile...
nn lascerò i miei figli in mezzo a una strada se e questo che vuoi dire...
farò la bimba quando sarò sola... nn certo cn loro accanto


----------

